# Trump Caught Lying to Cover-up His Disrespect for Fallen Soldiers



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.




Mayhap if he posed for pictures with coffins like dark jesus did?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


Notice how it is just said and no links to prove it.  Obama, didn't give a rats ass about the 4 dead Americans he left to die in Benghazi, at this point what differences does it make?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



So you're equating the two, but choosing to condemn one and cheer the other?

Weird.


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


I listened to his press conference that ended about 15 minutes ago. Don't worry, the media will cover it. Just read something besides Gateway Pundit or Breitbart.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Still waiting for the links to show Trump, while everyone who doesn't have their heads up their asses know about Benghazi...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I have to laugh at how often these muppets DEMAND links,

then refuse to believe them when they read them.


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


President Obama was at Dover AFB when the fallen from Benghazi were returned. So was Sec. of State Clinton.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


Any link with details or made up bullshit?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.



A link would help


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


It really is breaking news. The only link I saw was CNN and knowing what the response to that link would be I just didn't bother to post it. There are probably other links popping up at this very moment.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...





> Obama, didn't give a rats ass about the 4 dead Americans he left to die in Benghazi,


 Oh sure, when they were left for dead, THEN then had to do SOMETHING to show they cared.


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


 Ya, any source that shows today's Presidential news conference.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



How do you know that's not the case this time?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


 Yep looking more and more like....

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it! _


 


> *#4) Sociopaths invent outrageous lies about their experiences.* They wildly exaggerate things to the point of absurdity, but when they describe it to you in a storytelling format, for some reason it sounds believable at the time.


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


It is good to know some of trump's supporters are finally accepting the fact that he is a sociopath. I've known it for a long time.


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Double talk. Obama hated the military, Trump does not. Nothing more dishonest than a regressive.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 16, 2017)

miketx said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



There are honest regressives?


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

Trump says he is going to write letters or phone the families today or tomorrow. It's taking a little while for him to get to it. He had to wait for the fake news to embarrass him first.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 16, 2017)

The first American Ambassador killed since 1978, I believe it was.





Camp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



You know, if you're going to go on about Benghazi, I would recommend that you watch the movie 13 Hours which is about the attack over there.  Several people were to blame, and it wasn't Hillary or Obama.

As far as not believing that Trump lied about Obama and his not talking to the families of fallen soldiers?  That's a lie.  And, because most conservatives will say it's "fake news" if it comes from CNN, well, here's some other sites that you might believe...................

Trump claims Obama, other past presidents didn't call families of fallen soldiers

*President Trump on Monday claimed former President Obama and other past presidents didn't call the families of fallen soldiers.

Trump made the remark after being asked about the four U.S. soldiers killed in Niger last week. 

The president said he planned to call the parents and families of those who were killed, something he said he has done "traditionally."

"The toughest calls I have to make are the calls where this happens — soldiers are killed," Trump said.
"It's a very difficult thing. Now it gets to a point where you make four or five of them in one day, it's a very, very tough day. For me that's by far the toughest," he said.

"So the traditional way, if you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn't make calls, a lot of them didn't make calls. I like to call when it's appropriate, when I think I'm able to do it."

Trump's remarks were immediately criticized online, as Obama and other past presidents did make calls to the families of fallen soldiers.*

Trump Says Obama Didn't Call Families Of Fallen Soldiers, Quickly Walks It Back

*During a press conference on Monday afternoon, President Donald Trump made the dubious claim that former President Barack Obama and other former presidents did not personally call the families of soldiers who died in combat.

Trump quickly walked back the claim when a reporter followed up.

The President first told reporters that he had written letters to the families of soldiers who died in the recent attack in Niger and said he would soon call the families as well. He then claimed that his approach was unique, and that not all past presidents made those calls.

“The traditional way, if you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn’t make calls. A lot of them didn’t make calls,” he said. “I like to call when it’s appropriate, when I think I’m able to do it. They have made the ultimate sacrifice so generally I would say that I like to call. I’m going to be calling them.”*

Trump accuses Obama of never calling families of fallen soldiers

*During a surprise press briefing Monday, President Trump claimed that President Obama did not call the families of fallen soldiers. The president was answering a question about how he was responding to the death of four elite U.S. special forces in Niger last week.


Trump explained that he had written the families personal letters and said that he will call them “at some point” after “a little time” has passed.


“The traditional way, if you look at President Obama and other presidents — most of them didn’t make calls,” he said. “A lot of them didn’t make calls.”




As former White House aides and even former Obama Deputy Chief of Staff Alyssa Mastromonaco pointed out on Twitter after Trump made the claim, Obama and other presidents did, in fact, make calls to those families. Additionally, Obama also reversed a policy of not sending condolence letters to the families of U.S. soldiers who commit suicide.*


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Yeah, to lie and push their video theory to the families and the country.


.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I recommend you watch the movie "13 Hours" about the attack on Benghazi.  Not only did the ambassador make a mistake by sending his security detail back to the CIA station, but the CIA station chief (where the ambassador's security detail was attached to), wouldn't let the security detail go rescue the ambassador until the attack was almost over.

Then.............there was the fact that we had no assets in the area that could mount a rescue operation.  They tried to do one from Sigonella, but they didn't have the right stuff there, so they tried to switch it to another base, but they weren't able to mount the mission in time. 

There was lots of blame to go around, but Obama and Clinton didn't screw up the response.

And................at the beginning of the movie, you heard the ambassador bitching about the Republicans cutting back on his security.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Now that you've provided a link it's time for the sycophants to use their next excuse which is to defend the lie they didn't believe was true.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2017)

LOL, Trump barely gave the Trumptards time to reflexively deny that he lied before he admitted it himself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Those are actually three different links and one of them is from a conservative news site. 

And then................there is the thing that I saw on the news conference today, where I watched and heard him say this about previous presidents and fallen soldiers.

Yep.............Trump was caught in (yet another) lie.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2017)

lol, why is this in conspiracies??


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> LOL, Trump barely gave the Trumptards time to reflexively deny that he lied before he admitted it himself.


The "Fake" media actually called him out on his lie moments after he told it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Trump barely gave the Trumptards time to reflexively deny that he lied before he admitted it himself.
> ...



Trump couldn't have botched this more if he had set out to intentionally fuck it up.


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, why is this in conspiracies??


I posted it in politics because it is politics. Funny, when you read reviews online about USMB one of the biggest criticisms is that the mods move and try to bury threads that don't go along with their agenda. I have no idea why this thread was moved or how it can be viewed as a conspiracy theory. Trump's comments are on video.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, why is this in conspiracies??



Because the USMB hasn't created the a section called "nothingburger" to dump all the negative Trump news.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

On MSNBC they are talking about how Trump was asked about contacting the families of the soldiers that died in Niger.  What did he do?  He didn't say he hadn't done it yet because he was waiting for an appropriate time, he lied and said Bush Jr. and Obama didn't call the families of fallen soldiers.  That was equivocally a lie.

What were they talking about on Fox News?  They are talking about NFL players kneeling.

What a crock of shit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> On MSNBC they are talking about how Trump was asked about contacting the families of the soldiers that died in Niger.  What did he do?  He didn't say he hadn't done it yet because he was waiting for an appropriate time, he lied and said Bush Jr. and Obama didn't call the families of fallen soldiers.  That was equivocally a lie.
> 
> What were they talking about on Fox News?  They are talking about NFL players kneeling.
> 
> What a crock of shit.



Did you also hear Trump say at his presser that he will mail the letters to the families of the 4 troops who died last week in Niger either this evening or tomorrow?

Guess he doesn't think there is any rush.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > On MSNBC they are talking about how Trump was asked about contacting the families of the soldiers that died in Niger.  What did he do?  He didn't say he hadn't done it yet because he was waiting for an appropriate time, he lied and said Bush Jr. and Obama didn't call the families of fallen soldiers.  That was equivocally a lie.
> ...




Yeah... there are FOUR families and he can't take a few minutes to call them?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I'm wondering why it has taken over a week before he even mails the letters?  I know that whenever we had a casualty in the command, the CACO (death message) had to be out as quick as we could get it, and the military had 24 hours to notify the family.  Fortunately, I only had to do one of those over my career in the military, and let me tell you, it's a serious hassle. 

Why does it take Trump over a week to care about the families of those killed in action?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




One of the guys on MSNBC said that after Mattis retired under Obama and started working for Stanford, he took 2 and a half weeks to drive by himself across country and stop and talk to families of soldiers that died under his command.  

John Kelly had a son die in action.

How do you think they feel about Trump's lies and actions?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 16, 2017)

Why was this moved to conspiracy theories?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Of course they were, Camp!  They were there LYING to the families of those fallen men...telling them that it was the YouTube video that was responsible for the protest that turned violent!  That's Clinton and Obama in a nutshell...willing to blatantly lie to the families of those men as their caskets were coming down off of that C130 because they thought it would help their political outlook!


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why was this moved to conspiracy theories?


I started the thread in politics. Can't imagine why the mod who moved it to conspiracy theories decided to do that. What could be the reason?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Why was this moved to conspiracy theories?
> ...



Because it's one more of your nonstop "I hate Trump" threads based on nothing?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 16, 2017)

We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.

He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.

He said Obama didn't do this.  This was a lie.

God damn it Trump supporters.  How big an asshole did you people elect?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Based on nothing?  It came straight from Trump's mouth today.  He lied about Bush Jr. and Obama, made the whole situation about himself saying "I" over and over... and then finally said he would send out some letters later.  The dumb fuck acts like doing his job is some kind of burden.  If he doesn't want to do the work then quit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2017)

Every word that comes out of Trumps mouth is a lie and nasty as shit.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Why was this moved to conspiracy theories?
> ...



Subterfuge.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 16, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I watched him say it. It's on video.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Good question.  Do you think they have blind allegiance to Trump and are willing to ignore those comments this morning, or will they say something to him? 

But...............chances are, if they DO say something to him, it's not gonna come out on the news, because they want to present a unified front with him.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




To be honest, I can't possibly see how someone with their ilk could continue to work for someone that has no respect for the military, and those that have died.  He makes these superfluous fights with the NFL, but then shows no respect to issues that are actually tied to the military like with McCain, the Gold Star families, and now this.

People that are close with Mattis and Kelly would have to be calling them left and right asking them WTF they are doing working for Trump.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Trump saying that not standing for the anthem is insulting to the military is flat out wrong.  Why?  Because in the oath of enlistment (which I took 6 times in my Naval career), we swear an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States.

If a person supports and defends the Constitution, they also support and defend the things in it, like a right to peaceful protest and free speech. 

Come to think of it, Trump and Pence BOTH swore a similar oath to the Constitution when they were inaugurated.  Guess they aren't interested in keeping their oath when they scream about NFL players who are peacefully protesting and in no way are affecting the outcome of the game with their peaceful protest.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Though I agree, I'm just pointing out that Trump is all about trying to get his supporters riled up over something, when he is doing something worse in the other hand.  I'm totally amazed that some of his supporters continue to do so at this point.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Yeah, it seems that he shoots off his mouth and gets into fights with others that really doesn't mean much, and while the news is distracted by that, Trump and his ilk go and try to pull something shady. 

Matter of fact, have you noticed how much news happens on Fridays under Trump?  He seems to save the bad stuff for release on Friday evening.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Of course, he tries to release the bad stuff when other things are dominating the news.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...



Yes, one can never believe a word he says, he lies so often and many times a day. He just makes stuff up.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


obama served with distinction.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


*Its been a week since those soldiers have died and I am convinced that this supposid letter was all they were gonna get from grandpa had the subject not been addressed. Obama not only made personal phone calls, he visited some of these families with invites to the white house. The only use Trump has for our soldiers is to exploit them when ever it helps his rhetoric.  Those navy soldiers that died on the ship with that collision....never heard one word about them from this guy, not a word and I challenge anyone here to prove me wrong...actually, I'll personally leave this site if anyone can prove me wrong on your pro military president making any mention of these dead sailors, that's how fuck up that bitch is.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


*Because he's obsessed with President Obama, absolutely obsessed with a black man. And I am convinced that orange scary look he has, was meant to be deep brown.....its just that you can't tan a ghost after age 70*


----------



## reconmark (Oct 16, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


Trump was in the battle of where???


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

You know, in the military, when a member dies, we have 24 hours or less to notify the family that they have died.  And, the clock starts when the service member dies, not when the office is told of their death (which in the case of the one message that I had to do was 30 to 45 min after he'd died).

Why is it that a week later, Trump is saying that he will mail the letters to the families this evening or tomorrow?  

Tiggered is right, Trump only cares about the military when it can be used to further his own agenda.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2017)

reconmark said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*The battle of the stars on CBS....you didn't see it?*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 16, 2017)

reconmark said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Trump said his own personal Viet Nam was club hopping and avoiding STD's while he was sleeping around. 

Trump Boasted of Avoiding STDs While Dating: Vaginas Are ‘Landmines … It Is My Personal Vietnam’

*Also appearing on Stern’s show in 1993, Trump bragged about his promiscuous lifestyle while single and stated that men who didn’t go to Vietnam didn’t need to feel guilty because dating during the AIDS epidemic in the ’80s was also dangerous.


“You know, if you’re young, and in this era, and if you have any guilt about not having gone to Vietnam, we have our own Vietnam — it’s called the dating game,” Trump said to Stern in a 1993 interview. “Dating is like being in Vietnam. You’re the equivalent of a soldier going over to Vietnam.”*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, in the military, when a member dies, we have 24 hours or less to notify the family that they have died.  And, the clock starts when the service member dies, not when the office is told of their death (which in the case of the one message that I had to do was 30 to 45 min after he'd died).
> 
> Why is it that a week later, Trump is saying that he will mail the letters to the families this evening or tomorrow?
> 
> Tiggered is right, Trump only cares about the military when it can be used to further his own agenda.


*Dude Trump has no use for anybody that can't worship the diaper he shits on or kiss his ass fast enough, he's an opportunist that cares for nobody and I mean nobody, who can't further his agenda*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


*While young, Obama was hangin with terrorist and smoking weed.....and the right gave him hell until the day he left office for it....Trump was a whore's whore and the right, them religious hypocrites silent!!*


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


It is a top story of the day, with a video of the live news conference of the President of the United States blatantly lying about former Presidents. There is nothing conspiratorial about the story or the thread. There is nothing hateful and it is based on provable fact. No doubt, however, the mod who decided to bury the thread had a reason for doing it.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




It is moved back into current events.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 16, 2017)

Mods, please merge mine here .. thanks & sorry for inconvenience

Donald's bogus claim about Obama and "Fallen Soldiers"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2017)

What's funny is Trump talks about respecting the military and then ignores their sacrifice while he tweets about an ESPN host and other things.

Then uses the Obama lie as an excuse to why he's a shitty person .


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> What's funny is Trump talks about respecting the military and then ignores their sacrifice while he tweets about an ESPN host and other things.
> 
> Then uses the Obama lie as an excuse to why he's a shitty person .




Trump still doesn't know any troops died in Niger because it wasn't covered on Fox News.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2017)

I mean the Orangegutan is on a chandelier swinging feces flinging rampage in the White House ...his aides are trying to manage the situation without using tranquilizer guns
*Inside the ‘Adult Day Care Center’*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2017)

rant about NFL players
lie about former President Obama
attack Hillary Clinton whine about the “fake news,”
Play Golf for  days

That leaves  no time for Respecting soldiers ..........



* Chris Murphy Slams Trump’s 12 Days Of Silence After Four U.S. Soldiers Were Killed In Africa *

If Trump can't properly honor U.S. soldiers when they make the ultimate sacrifice for this country, it's likely he will be just as casual and reckless when deciding to send them into harm's way.…


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 16, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


barry was living the same lifestyle so I fail to swe your point


----------



## RealDave (Oct 16, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


  Obama did not avoid the draft.  Obama never trashed POWs. Obama never attacked a Gold Star family.  Obama never trashed the military service of John McCain.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 16, 2017)

Smoke another bone and try to keep calm, Tyrone...you're going to have Trump for another 3 years no matter what the liberal media throws at him!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 16, 2017)

And meanwhile, Hillary is trying desperately to position herself for another bid at the White House!  She's like a bad case of herpes...no matter what you on the left try and do...she keeps coming back!


----------



## RealDave (Oct 16, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 154739
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154741


 School records were not sealed.  All school records are private & must be released to others with permission only.
It may come to a shock but both Harvard & Columbia cite Obama as graduates with the honors received.  Marriage licenses are not sealed.

What files are ever sealed for a public official?  

Obama was never adopted.  His name was never officially changed to his step father's name.

His record with the ILL bar is not sealed.  Client lists are not public information.

And you admit to being a birther.

What a fucking moron.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Thinking Error: Hopover


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 16, 2017)

Trump is a malignant narcissist.

Malignant Narcissism: Collision of Two Personality Disorders


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just wondering where are the Trump followers here?


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> And meanwhile, Hillary is trying desperately to position herself for another bid at the White House!  She's like a bad case of herpes...no matter what you on the left try and do...she keeps coming back!


Trump gets caught again telling another obscene lie that degrades the White House and disrespects soldiers killed while serving and the trump cult response is "but, but, but, what about Hillary".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny is Trump talks about respecting the military and then ignores their sacrifice while he tweets about an ESPN host and other things.
> ...



Or lets consider another alternative.  

He knew all along about the soldiers dying in Africa but chose to instead tweet about NFL kneeling and ESPN hosts.  Never once mentioning their deaths or calling the families.  And used the Obama lie as an excuse but since it was a lie that means he was just a shitty person without excuse


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 16, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




I really don't think he expected to get fact checked on it in the same press conference he said it.  I loved how he looked like a total moron and blamed it on others for telling him wrong.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 16, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.



The funny thing is when Trump says that people like McCain aren't heroes, the right's fine with this.

But when NFL players kneel before the anthem, suddenly the right are up in arms about disrespecting the military. 

Then they walk around with Confederate flags.


----------



## Camp (Oct 16, 2017)

The flight time on the Presidents helicopter, Marine One, from the White House lawn to the tarmac at Dover Air Force Base to have been present and shown respect to the Special Forces Green Berets who died while serving their country is less than 45 minutes. The time to have signed typewritten letters on White House stationery would have taken less than one minute.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 16, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 154739
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154742


So you posted a bunch of previously debunked propaganda about President Obama in order to try to excuse the nincompoop you were stupid enough to fall for...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


Fag has no link to support his faggy claim. Die of AIDS fag.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And meanwhile, Hillary is trying desperately to position herself for another bid at the White House!  She's like a bad case of herpes...no matter what you on the left try and do...she keeps coming back!
> ...



Hillary was our other choice, Camp...and she's probably the biggest pathological liar ever to run for President...which is saying something because she happens to be married to the NEXT biggest pathological liar to ever sit in the Oval Office!

I'm amused by your contention that Trump somehow "disrespects" soldiers!  Compared to both the Clinton White House and the Obama White House...the Trump White House treats our service men and women with ten times the respect that their predecessors did!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



She was never married to Trump, that's a lie.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 17, 2017)

reconmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 154739
> ...



Debunked  let me guess SNOPES told you that. gawd you fkrs believe the biggest bs lies your little gov. parents fed you. 
Obama the asshole and Hillary the rapist lover.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...



They get so mean and pissed off when people talk about their every loving liar pos in chief not having a clue how he was fking them.  Even Obama's own brother warned people and these stupid asses are still willing to lick the shit off his shoes for him. 
How anyone can be so in love over some bs liar is beyond me. How ppl can be so in love with a President is beyond me gawd they fend  for this pos as if it's their own daddy .


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


He said that in the past all presidents would sometimes sent letters, and sometimes visited as well, depending on the circumstances and their preferences, which is absolutely 100% correct.  And then he cited some examples.

But then the scumbags in the crooked Leftie media just had to come out create yet another falsehood, as an effort to once again demonize Trump by claiming "Trump said Obama never visited the fallen's family...!"  WHAT THE FUCK?!  

Just when you thought the crooked media had to have hit rock bottom, they go even lower. Now they are exploiting the fallen and their grieving family as a propaganda tool.  There is truly nothing that is off limits to these animals. 

But then again, wasn't it crooked Hillary that lied to one of the grieving Ben Ghazi parents "we're going to get that guy who made that video". Why isn't that piece of shit in jail again?


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


You are misquoting what trump said. The media you are attacking used his actual own words recorded live and readily available for viewing and confirmation of what he said. Trump demonizes himself. No help from the media is needed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I heard exactly what he said, because I listened to it live. And it wasn't at all what the crooked media represented.  The crooked media lost their credibilty a long time ago, however they continue to lie and distort the truth, because all they want to do 24/7 is to attack Trump.  They have only ONE agenda now.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

*'Categorically false': MSNBC's Katy Tur smacks down Trump lie that Obama never called soldiers' families *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

*NBA coach Popovich lambastes ‘unfit’ Trump as a ‘soulless coward’ for not calling families of slain soldiers*

“I’ve been amazed and disappointed by so much of what this president had said, and his approach to running this country, which seems to be one of just a never ending divisiveness,” Popovich explained. “But his comments today about those who have lost loved ones in times of war and his lies that previous Presidents Obama and Bush never contacted their families, is so beyond the pale, I almost don’t have the words.”


*“This man in the Oval Office is a soulless coward who thinks that he can only become large by belittling others,” *Popovich continued. *“This has of course been a common practice of his, but to do it in this manner–and to lie about how previous Presidents responded to the deaths of soldiers–is as low as it gets.”*


*“We have a pathological liar in the White House: unfit intellectually, emotionally, and psychologically to hold this office* and the whole world knows it, especially those around him every day,” the NBA coach added. “The people who work with this president should be ashamed because they know it better than anyone just how unfit he is, and yet they choose to do nothing about it. This is their shame most of all.”


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

‘The empathy of a cockroach’: Phil Mudd shames Trump’s self-centered response to fallen soldiers


----------



## Delldude (Oct 17, 2017)

Trump is the Anti-Christ


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

rant about NFL players
lie about former President Obama
attack Hillary Clinton 
whine about the “fake news,”
Play Golf for days

That leaves no time for Respecting soldiers ..........



* Chris Murphy Slams Trump’s 12 Days Of Silence After Four U.S. Soldiers Were Killed In Africa *

If Trump can't properly honor U.S. soldiers when they make the ultimate sacrifice for this country, it's likely he will be just as casual and reckless when deciding to send them into harm's way.…


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

*Trump repeats conspiracy theory about Obama when pressed on contacting families of fallen soldiers*

"The traditional way, if you look at President Obama and other presidents — most of them didn’t make calls." 

Oct 16, 2017, 3:02 pm 

During a surprise press briefing Monday, President Trump claimed that President Obama did not call the families of fallen soldiers. The president was answering a question about how he was responding to the death of four elite U.S. special forces in Niger earlier this month. 

Trump explained that he had written the families personal letters and said that he will call them “at some point” after “a little time” has passed. 

............................................. 
Trump’s false accusation echoes a conspiracy theory Trump helped elevate long before he was even a candidate for office. The Gateway Pundit, a conservative outlet which has its own White House press credentials, wrote in 2012 that Obama had sent the same form letter to all fallen soldiers’ families, signed with auto-pen. The White House countered at the time, saying that the president personally signs every letter. 
*

Although the president on Monday claimed he was focused on the families of the fallen troops, he seemingly had other things on his mind this past weekend: Trump visited golf courses for his 72nd and 73rd times as president on Saturday and Sunday, respectively. He’s been in office for 38 weeks.*

Read more: Trump repeats conspiracy theory about Obama when pressed on contacting families of fallen soldiers


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2017)

The Neo-Nazis believe anything Trump tells them, or they pretend it's true.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

President Barack Obama honoring troops who were killed in Afghanistan at Dover Air Force Base, in Delaware, in 2009. Credit Doug Mills/The New York Times


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Trump says he prefers soldiers that don't get killed because those do not interfere with his golf...


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2017)

Trump forced to walk back ridiculous falsehood about Obama


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Trump forced to walk back ridiculous falsehood about Obama





Trump is determined to spite Obama, even if it harms Americans
Los Angeles Times 11h ago
More Articles


Obama aides lash out after Trump claims past presidents didn't call fallen soldiers' families
Politico 11h ago



Trump Says Obama Didn't Call Parents of Fallen Soldiers—It's Not True
Newsweek 8h ago



Trump Says His Predecessors Didn't Call The Families Of Fallen Service Members. That's Not True.
HuffPost 5h ago



Trump makes false claim that former presidents didn't call families of slain troops
USA TODAY 10h ago



Trump draws ire after falsely claiming 'most' past presidents didn't call families of fallen soldiers
ABC News 8h ago



President Trump falsely claims Obama and other presidents didn't call families of dead soldiers
New York Daily News 6h ago



After criticism for not calling slain soldiers' families, Trump falsely says Obama did same
Pittsburgh Post-Gazette 6h ago



Trump makes wild claim in noting killing of 4 soldiers
The Philadelphia Tribune 2h ago



After Donald Trump Falsely Claims Obama Never Called Families Of Fallen Soldiers, White House Doubles Down
The Inquisitr 7h ago


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 17, 2017)

The treasonous fat senile old orange clown has once again proven himself unfit for the office he holds. Time to get rid of the bastard.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 17, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



What a sicko, worst than I thought.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *NBA coach Popovich lambastes ‘unfit’ Trump as a ‘soulless coward’ for not calling families of slain soldiers*
> 
> “I’ve been amazed and disappointed by so much of what this president had said, and his approach to running this country, which seems to be one of just a never ending divisiveness,” Popovich explained. “But his comments today about those who have lost loved ones in times of war and his lies that previous Presidents Obama and Bush never contacted their families, is so beyond the pale, I almost don’t have the words.”
> 
> ...


great, now trump can spend the next weeks attacking the NBA.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown has once again proven himself unfit for the office he holds. Time to get rid of the bastard.


*Trump says he prefers soldiers that don't get killed because those do not interfere with his golf...*


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown has once again proven himself unfit for the office he holds. Time to get rid of the bastard.
> ...


Well, he didn't miss any golf over the four men in Niger.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Popovich 2020 the right vision for America ...get it vision ...20 20


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 17, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


But Hillary!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 17, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Golf is notoriously slow.  Trump could have made these calls waiting for the group ahead to clear the green.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Golf is notoriously slow.  Trump could have made these calls waiting for the group ahead to clear the green.




Trump is an ass hole in one


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

After an initial response of lame excuses, even many of trump supporters have shut up and sat down over this last display by the moron President. Guaranteed his dopey press conference statements on top of his disrespect for the recent casualties whose remains were returned from the combat in Africa will be a key element in the trump legacy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> After an initial response of lame excuses, even many of trump supporters have shut up and sat down over this last display by the moron President. Guaranteed his dopey press conference statements on top of his disrespect for the recent casualties whose remains were returned from the combat in Africa will be a key element in the trump legacy.


Not to worry they are preparing talking points in St Petersburg Russia to tell them what to think


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


almost as big as the one he replaces i suppose. that's what happens when you push so hard to 1 extreme.

the counter extreme will just as distasteful to you as your extreme was to their side. people just need to stop bitching and trying to get EVERYTHING their way and learn to live in the middle again.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, in the military, when a member dies, we have 24 hours or less to notify the family that they have died.  And, the clock starts when the service member dies, not when the office is told of their death (which in the case of the one message that I had to do was 30 to 45 min after he'd died).
> 
> Why is it that a week later, Trump is saying that he will mail the letters to the families this evening or tomorrow?
> 
> Tiggered is right, Trump only cares about the military when it can be used to further his own agenda.


kinda like you dig up any negative story about him you can and parade it around in here. you know, to further your own hate agenda.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well, yeah, if he gave a flying fuck


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Retired general calls out Trump’s ‘shameful’ command of military: ‘The president lied’ about Niger ambush


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2017)

You're about to see the ultimate standoff.

Trump disrespects the military then lies and says other people do the same so it's fine.  But the NFL players should respect the military tho.

Let's see what side the Trump bots take.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Popo Vs Shit Gibbon

Popovich has Bull Balls where Trump has B B s from a 1960 s Daisy air gun.....

Popovich Coaches the San Antonio Spurs Trump got a deferment because of "Bone Spurs"

Popovich speaks Truth to Power Trump Lies just for practice


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


trump broke records?
- Reagan took years to cut taxes. Actually, it was in his in first year. 
- McConnel and he are close buddies. Not according to Bannon. 
- Past presidents didn’t call/write families of falllen soldiers. Although it took Trumpovitch 12 days, all former presidents did. Too busy playing golf. 
- It’s been established no collusion. No it hasn’t. Everything points the other way. 
- Says he already has the votes for a bill on HC that hasn’t even been drafted yet 

It could be a record day for the Russian agent. But, probably not.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown has once again proven himself unfit for the office he holds. Time to get rid of the bastard.
> ...


ya what your boy said about bergdahl and what trump said are at polar opposites
libs believe cowards serve with distiction
your so devoid of thought you even plagerized my name


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


ya one admit believes bergdahl served with distinction and another said he's a coward

all based on barry having the horny hots for beau's mom


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 17, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


I know let's base bravery and cowardness on how hot looking  a cowaeds mon ls


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Bone spurs


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Every word that comes out of Trumps mouth is a lie and nasty as shit.


Trumpanzees don't care.  In fact they love it when he lies to them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> kinda like you dig up any negative story about him you can and parade it around in here. you know, to further your own hate agenda.



No whine bitch this is an Alpha dog place LOL


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

Good to see that the "Liberal Chorus" is still in full throat about Trump's "disrespect" of our military!  The whole lot of you couldn't care less about our military and have shown that consistently for years now...but suddenly you're AGHAST that the President hasn't made a phone call in a timely enough fashion?

This thread is yet another example of things you on the left couldn't care less about when Barry was in the White House yet now see as a major news story because Hillary isn't!


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Good to see that the "Liberal Chorus" is still in full throat about Trump's "disrespect" of our military!  The whole lot of you couldn't care less about our military and have shown that consistently for years now...but suddenly you're AGHAST that the President hasn't made a phone call in a timely enough fashion?
> 
> This thread is yet another example of things you on the left couldn't care less about when Barry was in the White House yet now see as a major news story because Hillary isn't!


OLD get a clue  Never would have been mentioned if your trump moron didn't lie about obama disrespecting our soldiers


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


link?

or one would think you're just spreading hate cause that's all you got.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 17, 2017)

The Trumpanzees will defend what the treasonous fat senile old orange clown says, no matter how far out there it is. I think that this President is the only one that has a Lies Per Minute rating for his speeches.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that the "Liberal Chorus" is still in full throat about Trump's "disrespect" of our military!  The whole lot of you couldn't care less about our military and have shown that consistently for years now...but suddenly you're AGHAST that the President hasn't made a phone call in a timely enough fashion?
> ...



I'm amused by the left's claims that Barry somehow respected the military more than Donald Trump!  Let's be honest here, Eddie...Barack Obama never liked the military and the military never like Barack Obama.  In that respect he was no different than Bill Clinton!


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


So now its Obama's fault thast Trump is President.

When tdo you assholres take blsame for anytrhing?

I have news, Obama did not act like your orange buddy.  He did not insult our allies, our troops, our citizens, every other President,


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > kinda like you dig up any negative story about him you can and parade it around in here. you know, to further your own hate agenda.
> ...



Must be that fake news again.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


*Barry is just 50, Trump is 72...do the math you mindless idiot!!*


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



*What a fucking liar you and this President are.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> kinda like you dig up any negative story about him you can and parade it around in here. you know, to further your own hate agenda.


Like "Clinton murdered Vince Foster" ?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


where did i say it was obama's fault?

when do you assholes actually quote people correctly, if we're gonna go that route.

no, he sure didn't act like trump. i also never said i was a trump fan but it makes you giggle to think that, so run with it. i just tire of the made up bullshit being flung around to satisfy your own dislike for someone yet you defend to the death your side by people doing the same thing you are doing.

it's a fucked up dance to be honest, but have fun.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


There are links all over the place, but the best on is the Presidents news conference. His comments were made live, but modern technology allowed it to be recorded on video! It is a top story of the day, so it is not hard to find. There is one guy here that posted something like ten links in one post.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


*He also lied about the letters.....how interesting after being questioned, 2 weeks in, letters go out today....not yesterday, not 2 weeks ago, but the very day he was asked about the soldiers. This guy could give two shits about our soldiers, two shits about this country, all he gives a fuck about is that he's always the one to do what ever the fuck it is Better than Obama...which to date, has yet to happen, because every success this bitch has has been a direct result of the shit Obama and his administration had set in play....long before the moron took office*


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


*Get you white head out your ass, you voted for liar...own the shit and move on bitch.com!!*


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Nice racial slur, asshole.

When Obama spoke of Bergdahl, we was still a US soldier being held captive.  We did not have a details as to how he got that way. 

Maybe your ilk loves to leave soldiers behind?  

The truth is that Bergdahl was a good soldier & then changed.  What is it was a mental issue due to being at war?  I guess you would throw away those who volunteered & went to war for his country but had a mental breakdown.

This is what we expect from the Military hating Trumpettes.  Trash our war heroes, trash our POWs , Trash Gold Star Families & now Trash soldiers who suffer from mental issues due to war.  Just like your hero Trump who dodged the draft & now lies about other Presidents writing letters when that orange POS has yet to send letters that he claimed he wrote,.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?


*Dude, maybe if that white bitch would stop lying so gotdamn much we wouldn't have to talk about his white ass.*


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?


there isn't a "media approved" reason to glom on today so they have to come up with their own.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Retired general calls out Trump’s ‘shameful’ command of military: ‘The president lied’ about Niger ambush


Here is a link. Someone asked for one.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


  When you said we got Trump because "that's what happens when you push so hard to 1 extreme."?


 Are you too feeble minded to know what you posted?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


are you too much an idiot to realize a general reference?

are you so fucking stupid you take what i said and force it to mean something that doesn't even make sense?

yes. yes you are.

fuck off.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?
> ...


*we have safe spaces and tissues for both of you butt  hurt Trump Fairies *


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, in the military, when a member dies, we have 24 hours or less to notify the family that they have died.  And, the clock starts when the service member dies, not when the office is told of their death (which in the case of the one message that I had to do was 30 to 45 min after he'd died).
> ...


Now its our fault for bringing up negative stories about Trump.

I have news, its Trump's fault for doing, acting, and saying negative things.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?
> ...


His ass is actually Orange and looks like it is made of cottage cheese


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?
> ...



Hmmmmmm....Trump's "white ass" seems to be giving you the "red ass", Tiger!  It's amusing to watch the left foam at the mouth this morning!  Did all of you run out of your anti depression medication on the same day?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?


Trump showed great disrespect to our fallen soldiers and failed to do his Presidential duty. He then lied about it. His job is not just to send our military into combat. He has an obligation to deal with the results.

This is not about hating trump. It is about making him accountable and fulfilling his Presidential duties to the men and women he sends into harm's way. His dereliction of duty on this subject cannot be tolerated.


----------



## Nia88 (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 154739
> ...



Stop it with your facts!


----------



## iceberg (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


when was the last time you saw a conservative need a "safe space"? trying to accuse the other side of your sides own "faults" is cute.

so easy to see through, but cute.

let me give you some examples, feel free to show examples of conservatives doing the same and we can compare notes at recess.

Trump-Induced Anxiety Is Real. Therapists and Their Patients Are Struggling to Cope.
Coddling campus crybabies: Students take up toddler therapy after Trump win
Emory students explain why "Trump 2016" chalk messages triggered protest

really? a TRUMP 2016 in chalk makes you:
“We are in pain,” one student said at a rally, according to _The Emory Wheel_, a student newspaper. “I don’t deserve to feel afraid at my school,” a second student reportedly said.

tell you what - beat that and show me a bigger conservative wuss and we'll take it from there.

i'll provide examples. you just bold up stupid.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...




Just how is your head up Donald Trump's ass.

The idea that you defend this man when he lied about a thing like sending letters to the families of fallen soldiers.

That is sick.  Very sick.

And you know it yet here you are defending that POS.

As for your Benghaszi story, let me poiiunt  out a few thongs.  Fist, she wasw there & she spoke to them.  Trump was golfing.  Second, upon speaking with these families, most said that Clinton never said anything about a video.

Everryone vhreard you orsange buddy lie abnout Obama.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


While birtherism is stupid, Obama is the only one to blame for it being a thing. That dipshit told people he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


This is the trump era. Facts are worthless. Only alternate facts issued by cult are valid.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Fuck that half a nig.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Oh please,.  You basically said we got Trump because of Obama was, according to you, so far left.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



When was that.  (This should be a good one)


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That explains a lot.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

Even the leftists over at Snopes cannot deny Obama told people he was born in Kenya:

" 
*Book Mark*
*A 1991 literary promotional booklet identified Barack Obama as having been born in Kenya.*







 36K
Report Advertisement
*CLAIM*

A 1991 literary client list promotional booklet identified Barack Obama as having been born in Kenya. See Example(s)










*RATING*





 TRUE
*ORIGIN*
In May 2012 the web site Breitbart published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya" 

If your lying negroid president hadn't lied about being born in Kenya, birtherism wouldn't be a thing.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Shut up cuck. Fact is Obama told people he was born in Kenya.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

*I wonder the reason Trump delayed his response to these families is because one of em happen to be Black...I'm just sayin!!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?
> ...


*Your wasting your breath on this swamp leader....this man could give a rats fuck about our military.....keep in mind, he never served.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> i'll provide examples. you just bold up stupid.


HI, want to die ? start today start viewing Fox News and join the Republican Party ...Rots your Mind Rots your Liver Decays your Soul...In short it makes you just like your parents are  ..Cucaracha


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


*We're about the same with you nuts....who's low on meth*


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *I wonder the reason Trump delayed his response to these families is because one of em happen to be Black...I'm just sayin!!!*



Yeah, that's it, Tiger!  It's a "black thing"!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 17, 2017)

This was done by Trump to distract from the real issue....we are talking about what he claimed about Obama and the family of dead soldiers.....

Instead of:

Why are we in Niger?  what were these men doing in Niger?  How were they so easily sabotaged?  And sabotaged by whom?  Why has the administration not even taken the time to speak about this shocking incident and why has the press been on it like hound dogs?  Did the gvt go to them and ask them to hold back on reporting on it, because it is some super duper secret mission of some sort?

And is there a fifth man?  Missing?  Heard that somewhere?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 17, 2017)

I know this may sound strange....but maybe Trump, who as President, does KNOW what REALLY happened in Niger and knows the MISSION there which is top secret, and in which we were sabotaged....he knows it all...

 (here's the strange part), but President Trump does not want to lie to the next of kin, in his sympathy call, and tell them something that is not true in order to "protect" the on going secret mission there?

so, he found it hard to make the call to them?

I know, I know...all wishful thinking on my part.....  to think I could even imagine him as a human being, with empathy capacities....  slap me upside of the head, will ya!!!!!


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Even the leftists over at Snopes cannot deny Obama told people he was born in Kenya:
> 
> "
> *Book Mark*
> ...


 A laid a trap & you jumped in.


Barack Obama's publicist put out a booklet touted its new authors.  A woman who worked for the publicist wrote short biographies of these authors.  She later admitted it was her fault the biography was wrong & they had not send out these biographies for approval prior to printing.

So Obama did not write.  He did not approve it. 

This was cleared up way before you asswipes started your bitherism.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


  Nope.  Obama never said it.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 17, 2017)

I suspect Trump's comment stems from Wells (2015) and possibly others - Mother of Slain Marine: No Phone Call From Obama After Chattanooga Attack

Though I suppose the lefties will decide that the grieving mother is lying, rather like Clinton and Obama did with the Benghazi families.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Even the leftists over at Snopes cannot deny Obama told people he was born in Kenya:
> ...


The woman is a liar covering for Obama. Obama told her that he was born in Kenya. And she was not the only one he told that.

Did Obama Tell People He Was Born in Kenya? | RealClearPolitics


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Sure he didn't. Lol

" Our own Jeff Emanuel also pointed out a 2004 Associated Press article that began, “Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.”


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



From your article:  From RedState - an obvious tool of the ridiculous right.

"Our own Jeff Emanuel also pointed out a 2004 Associated Press article that began, “Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.” [_Editor’s note: James Taranto pinged me on Twitter that this “Kenyan-born” bit was an addition added by a local editor of a Kenyan paper._]"

"The literary agent explains, “This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time. There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.”"

In fact your own article cites that Obama was born in Hawaii.

So no, Obama never said he was born in Kenya.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


  The article said the "Kenyan Born" aspect was added when published there.  So Obama did not say it, some editor in Kenya did.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You want to talk about anything else BUT Trump not giving a shit about the military or how hypocrital he is about the NFL.

If I were you, I'd do the same to hide your shameful cock stroking


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I'm not saying he wasn't born in Hawaii. What I'm saying is Obama told people he was born in Kenya.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Sure he didn't.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Unfortunately for you, the woman said that she never got that information from Obama  or asked him to review it prior to publication.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Unfortunately she is a liar and full of shit. And you can't prove otherwise.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


 That is your lie.  You are quoting things other people said.So why did Trump lie about Obama & those letters he wrote?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Haha...you are quoting things other people said too, dipshit. Thing is, if it were just something that happened once, I'd believe it was a mistake. It happened more than once and that's why it is obvious bullshit and it is undeniable that Obama told people he was born in Kenya.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




LMAO Dave gets so pissed when you talk about his lover affair over the President. Now that is a die hard fan.
Kinda like a teenager whose in love with a rock star and no matter what bad news makes it into the media about that singer you can't tell a dam teenager anything to make them stop having interest in the loser.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


What's funny is all the evidence that Obama told people he was born in Kenya is there. Even Michelle kept slipping up and telling people he was born in Kenya, during his presidency.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




Agree, it is amazing how they deny all of it. Video after video he states it, his brother states it and all they can use is " it's fake"  .  So was everything single video out there tampered with in their heads yep they were. 
Stupidity is mind blowing on a daily basis.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


They don't really care about the truth anyway.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Can you get ant dumber than a birther?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Yeah....you.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


  I just point out the crapnyou & your ilk keep posting.    You post shit & I point out that it is shit.  You get mad.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


  When did Michelle say it?

I'm still waiting for anything about when Obama said it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


I'm not a birther, idiot. Never have been either. All the tell tale signs are there to prove Obama told people he was born in Kenya....you're just too stupid to put two and two together.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *'Categorically false': MSNBC's Katy Tur smacks down Trump lie that Obama never called soldiers' families *


Katy Tur?!  Bwahahahahaha. 

Get a life.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


 Well, I can't post anything where Obama did not say it.

But you said he said it so really, asshat, post something where he said it?  undeniable truth?  Really?  I want the quote.  I want the video I want where Obama said it.

Something other than you & your Trumpettes quoting the same old debunked bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> rant about NFL players
> lie about former President Obama
> attack Hillary Clinton
> whine about the “fake news,”
> ...


Well if a Democratic hack said it, then it must be true.  Ha ha ha


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



She flat out calls Kenya his home country. She was so used to going along with the lie that Obama told that it just slipped out.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


So now you admit you have nothing but are some sort of sign reader.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Didn't Obama head to a fund raiser right after he lied about Ben Ghazi?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


 Home country, homeland.  Its where your ancestors were from.

My G0d you people are dumber than shit.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Oh I got something. Scroll up.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Nice spin. No, his home country would be the US, bud.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



There was no Benghazi lie.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > kinda like you dig up any negative story about him you can and parade it around in here. you know, to further your own hate agenda.
> ...


Any reason why you left out Bill Clinton, hack?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Maybe to you.  The witch Hillary even lied to the face of the parents of those that had fallen.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...



Even when he is told it is a lie...he keeps telling it

Obama tapped my wires

WTF is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Bzzzzz wrong again!

Home-country dictionary definition | home-country defined


country in which a person was born and usually raised, regardless of the present country of residence and citizenship


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


And that one turned out to be true as well.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Did trump find those phone numbers or send someone out to get him some postage stamps yet?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

So the Left elects these models of morality and ethics?

Ya gotta love it!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



FBI, CIA and NSA say Trump lied


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Turned out they didn't tell the truth either. Wiretapped at the Tower Towers.

US government wiretapped former Trump campaign chairman - CNNPolitics

Trump vindicated? Manafort wiretapping report lends credence to claim


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


We could probably clear the whole Benghazi thing up with just one more Congressional investigation.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


No, I heard that press conference and what Trump actually said was MOST didn't ALWAYS call the families. He admitted he didn't know for sure who did or didn't.   And he clarified that when a reporter tried turning it into NEVER.
Trump is tricky.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 17, 2017)

Here is perfect proof why these Trump haters are so fkn stupid . They can't understand how their thoughts are controlled and geared towards hating Trump this is  just how the MSM does it and these stupid fks still don't get it.

*NYT SENIOR EDITOR ADMITS WRITERS BASH TRUMP TO INFLUENCE READERS*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


Tricky?  He said, previous presidents did not always call.  And he was right.

The fact that the Left constantly makes up shit about Trump is not unusual.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


""If you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn't make calls — a lot of them didn't make calls — I like to make calls when it's appropriate,"


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Here is perfect proof why these Trump haters are so fkn stupid . They can't understand how their thoughts are controlled and geared towards hating Trump this is  just how the MSM does it and these stupid fks still don't get it.
> 
> *NYT SENIOR EDITOR ADMITS WRITERS BASH TRUMP TO INFLUENCE READERS*


It's funny how the left and the crooked media complain about Russia trying to promote racial hatreds and divisions in the US....AND THEN THEY GO AHEAD AND DO JUST THAT.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Nice, made up quote.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


"If you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn't make calls — a lot of them didn't make calls — I like to make calls when it's appropriate,"

Now if you were better educated this is saying that Obama didn't make calls & a lot of the others did not make calls.

This is a blatant lie regarding Obama.

Who did not make calls?  Clinton made calls, certainly George W Bush did too.  So who didn't?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No investigation was necessary.  The American people saw Obama and Hillary treasonous lies with their own eyes.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Since you are a hack you will believe what you want to believe.  

Now go ahead and tell us who you think people in the military voted for, and still think "has their back"?  Was it Trump or Obama / Hillary?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Manafort was a person of interest with legal wiretaps
Manafort has never resided in Trump Tower, Trump does
Trump claimed Obama tapped HIS wires.....a blatant lie


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Wow. Just fucking WOW>  You do know that there is video right?  And yet you claim my quote was wrong.  Jesus Fucking Christ you people are stupid.

Watch the video:  Trump's false claim about Obama and fallen members


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

‘Disrespectful lie’: Anger grows over Trump’s claims about past presidents and fallen troops

“If you look at President Obama and other presidents, *most of them didn’t make calls*. A lot of them didn’t make calls. I like to call when it’s appropriate, when I think I am able to do it,” he said. The Washington Post’s Fact Checker judged his description “false.”


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...




Yet no apology.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


There--you got the words just right.  See how he waffled on that, still giving the impression they didn't make calls?


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


The brain-dead right is in utter denial.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Why should he apologize?  He gave himself the wiggle room to make a negative aspersion without being able to be accurately quoted for it.  He does this a lot.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Obama justice issued the unconstitutional wiretap request.  They wiretapped his offices in his building. Trump was right.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The brain dead left is delusional as usual.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Actually, I was being sarcastic because numerous investigations have proven the contentions you make are bullshyt misinformation and lies, propaganda and disinformation. But go ahead and carry on because that is all you and your fellow dupes always need feeding.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I listened to it live you moron.  

This is yet another episode of the Left's fake news show.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


He always lies to excuse his lies and blames others ... _that’s what I was told..... that’s what I heard...._

What a piece of shit — incapable of accepting responsibility for the words the come out of his own mouth.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


We all heard what Obama and Hillary said, and then Susan Rice for weeks after.  That should have been enough to get Obama impeached, but the Left has no morals or ethics. They just pretend to have them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Who cares if you listened live? He said what he said. Are you claiming the video was altered??


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

This is all due to massive butthurt from last Novemebers presidential election.  It doesn't look like the Left will ever accept and move on.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



All taps were legal and NONE were directed at Trump

Trump said Obama tapped MY wires....a lie


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Hisses the rightard who’s denying what Trump said in a video.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm wondering if he mailed the letters yet.  And, how do you think Trump will be received by the families of the soldiers killed in Niger if he decides to call?

Do you think any of the families will hang up or say nasty things to him?

If they do, what would be your reaction if they tape the call and play it back for the news?


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And there’s no evidence Trump Towers was tapped.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No.  I'm saying he never claimed that past presidents never called.  That is fake news.  He said they wrote or called, depending. Sometimes they did more of one or another.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Manafort was wiretapped AT Trump Towers, douchebag.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It is obvious from your posting that you have a distinctive way of interpreting what you hear to make it sound like what you want to hear. It is an affliction that affects people who are easy to dupe, fool and propagandize. It is also prevalent in cult followers.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Liar.

RealDave quoted him...

_"If you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn't make calls — a lot of them didn't make calls — I like to make calls when it's appropriate,"_​
.... and you falsely claimed that was a “made up quote.”

Not only do you rightards live in a world of denial — you lie about virtually everything.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm wondering if he mailed the letters yet.  And, how do you think Trump will be received by the families of the soldiers killed in Niger if he decides to call?
> 
> Do you think any of the families will hang up or say nasty things to him?
> 
> If they do, what would be your reaction if they tape the call and play it back for the news?


You aren't wondering nor do you care about the fallen.  This is yet another failed attempt by the Left to attack Trump based on fake news.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Prove it....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He said they wrote and made calls, but most of the time they wrote.  That is 100% correct.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Go back and read the link I provided.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if he mailed the letters yet.  And, how do you think Trump will be received by the families of the soldiers killed in Niger if he decides to call?
> ...



Actually, I am wondering.  Why?  Because I think that Trump dropped the ball by not sending a letter until almost two weeks after they were killed.  Why do I think he dropped the ball?  Because I served 20 years in the Navy, and I know that when a service member dies, the military has 24 hours or less to notify the families.  

And................based on some of the things I've seen in the news (and on these boards), I'm wondering how those families are going to feel about getting late condolences from the president.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If they wrote, I'm pretty sure the letters were sent in a timely manner and didn't wait for two weeks like Trump has.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You’re fucking delusional 

Nothing you linked stated Manafort was wiretapped at Trump Towers.

And of course, the Justice Department said they found no evidence Trump Tower was wiretapped...

Justice Dept: No evidence of Trump Tower wiretapping

You’re a rightard. That means you can’t post without lying.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You said the quote RealDave posted was “made up.”

You’re as fucked in the head as trump — even when caught lying, you can’t own up to it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


From your own link, ya flamin’ rightard...

*CNN: *_While Manafort has a residence in Trump Tower, *it's unclear whether FBI surveillance of him took place there*._

*Fox: *_*Also unclear is where the wiretapping occurred. *Manafort has a residence in Trump Tower, as well as a home in Alexandria, Va._​
And of course, the Justice Department weighed in...

Justice Dept: No evidence of Trump Tower wiretapping

So how about manning up and admitting you’re a dupe...?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ‘Disrespectful lie’: Anger grows over Trump’s claims about past presidents and fallen troops
> 
> “If you look at President Obama and other presidents, *most of them didn’t make calls*. A lot of them didn’t make calls. I like to call when it’s appropriate, when I think I am able to do it,” he said. The Washington Post’s Fact Checker judged his description “false.”


Washington Post's Fact Checker?!  Hilarious.  The Left wing propaganda networks keep playing ping pong with each other's lies.  Funny shit.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is why you guys are liars and hacks sticking to your fake news like flies to shit.

I don’t know if he did,” Trump said of Obama. “No, no, no.* I was told that he didn’t often*. And a lot of presidents don’t. They write letters. I do a combination of both. Sometimes it’s a very difficult thing to do, but I do a combination of both.”

*“President Obama, I think, probably did sometimes and maybe sometimes he didn’t. I don’t know,*” he continued. “That’s what I was told. All I can do is ask my generals. Other presidents did not call. They’d write letters. And some presidents didn’t do anything. But I like the combination of — I like when I can the combination of a call and also a letter.”

The White House later on Monday said Trump “wasn’t criticizing his predecessors, but stating a fact.”

“When American heroes make the ultimate sacrifice, presidents pay their respects. *Sometimes they call, sometimes they send a letter, other times they have the opportunity to meet family members in person,” *press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said in a statement. “This president, like his predecessors, has done each of these. Individuals claiming former presidents, such as their bosses, called each family of the fallen, are mistaken.”


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...


You lie everyday, minute by minute.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah sure.  So you went from there were no wiretaps to "they were legal".  Of course they were legal since the Obama justice dept. acted unconstitutionally.  

I bet you freedom fighting lefty fascists just love the idea of a governing party abusing it's power to spy on an opposing party's candidate. So typical.  Falls right into line with why you guys think it's cool to insult our national anthem.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ‘Disrespectful lie’: Anger grows over Trump’s claims about past presidents and fallen troops
> ...


Every major news outlet said the other Presidents did.  People who worked in those administrations said they did.
But your fat-assed orange POS said they didn't & that is who you believe?  Really?    You are that ridiculous?  Why?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...



Massive it seems.

Families of fallen soldiers blast Donald Trump, call him a 'fat f**king liar'


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ‘Disrespectful lie’: Anger grows over Trump’s claims about past presidents and fallen troops
> ...


Washington Post is one of the most respected sources of news in the world
Donald Trump is not


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There were no wiretaps on Trump...Trump lied


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


If that opposing candidate was caught in in a wire tap by phoning questionable Russian contacts?  I certainly hope so.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Even the leftists over at Snopes cannot deny Obama told people he was born in Kenya:
> 
> "
> *Book Mark*
> ...



Read your own link you fucking retard..

The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the booklet maintained that* the mention of Kenya was an error on her* part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself:


----------



## RealDave (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


Every one lies but Trump.

That's it.  Right Mikey?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ah shadap you ignorant idiot:

"The government snooping continued into early this year, including a period when Manafort was known to talk to President Donald Trump."


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Even the leftists over at Snopes cannot deny Obama told people he was born in Kenya:
> ...


I don't believe her.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The fact is they did wiretap him or his campaign, asswipe:

"The government snooping continued into early this year, including a period when Manafort was known to talk to President Donald Trump."


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

For those who might not be aware, the coffins of killed in action service members such as the four who lost their lives in Africa are returned to Dover Air Force Base where a ceremony is held when the coffins are taken off the plane. 

The flight from the lawn of the White House to Dover AFB is less than 45 minutes by the Presidential helicopter Marine One.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


We are talking about you, stop deflecting liar. You lie more than Clinton.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hah!  Washington Post makes for great toilet paper, and that's about it.  They are part of the leftie crooked corrupt news mafia that is trying desperately to get Trump impeached or impede his presidency.  I wouldn't even call them "news" any longer because they have lost all credibility.  They are a joke.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't believe her.



Oh, you're one of them....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> For those who might not be aware, the coffins of killed in action service members such as the four who lost their lives in Africa are returned to Dover Air Force Base where a ceremony is held when the coffins are taken off the plane.
> 
> The flight from the lawn of the White House to Dover AFB is less than 45 minutes by the Presidential helicopter Marine One.


Great, maybe Hillary can show up and lie to the parents like she did with the Ben Ghazi parents.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> For those who might not be aware, the coffins of killed in action service members such as the four who lost their lives in Africa are returned to Dover Air Force Base where a ceremony is held when the coffins are taken off the plane.
> 
> The flight from the lawn of the White House to Dover AFB is less than 45 minutes by the Presidential helicopter Marine One.


So what? Do you need a tissue?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe her.
> ...


Nope, I just don't believe her. Of course she would say it was her error, he was her client. He told people he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


But you have no problems with the behavior of Obama, Hillary, and their minions like Susan Rice over the constant lies and deception and in essence treason during the Ben Ghazi incident, I'm sure.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Please go easy on Dave, he's a fragile gender neutral braindead liberal who has his / her / it's own definition of "home country".


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


His application, grades and papers at Occidental college (and other schools he attended) would possibly put this whole thing to rest, but he won't cough them up now will he.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Nope, I just don't believe her. Of course she would say it was her error, he was her client. He told people he was born in Kenya.



So there's thousands of statements from him and others saying he's not born in Kenya. There's ample proof that he was not born in Kenya. Only a true Deplorable right-wing loon would be believe one obscure reference..


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > For those who might not be aware, the coffins of killed in action service members such as the four who lost their lives in Africa are returned to Dover Air Force Base where a ceremony is held when the coffins are taken off the plane.
> ...


Why would I need a tissue? I am just responding to the actual thread topic which is about trump's dereliction of duty to respond in some way to and their KIA's and their families when they are returned to the USA. 
Why are the trump cult snowflakes so upset and butthurt that this news story is getting so much attention?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> His application, grades and papers at Occidental college (and other schools he attended) would possibly put this whole thing to rest, but he won't cough them up now will he.



And The Orange Buffoon won't release his tax returns. And? Whatever happens, remember this: Trump and Deplorables like you are ruining your country.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Sound like a crying little girl to me. You idiots believe everything the lying media says about Trump. Stop crying.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Trump lies about Obama's letters to the families of KIA soldiers*
Isn't the above, the subject matter this thread?  Hillary???
So they can't deflect Trump's lie, so they deflect to Hillary! What a shocking strategic move! Oh wait, I have seen this deflection approach before, multiple times.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > His application, grades and papers at Occidental college (and other schools he attended) would possibly put this whole thing to rest, but he won't cough them up now will he.
> ...


But you guys did illegally get a hold of one of his tax returns and it showed he paid over 30 million in taxes. 

That's why you aren't braying "tax returns! tax returns!" like donkeys any longer.

The left and it's insanity is dividing and ruining this country.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> *Trump lies about Obama's letters to the families of KIA soldiers*
> Isn't the above, the subject matter this thread?  Hillary???
> So they can't deflect Trump's lie, so they deflect to Hillary! What a shocking strategic move! Oh wait, I have seen this deflection approach before, multiple times.


Actually you haven't been following the thread.  It's your side that started talking about other things, because the subject of the thread is total fake news.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No one is crying you nut job. Opponents of trump celebrate when he does stuff like this. It is why his approval ratings are so low and he can't get any legislation through Congress. It is why he is constantly mocked and disparaged.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



"Sound like a crying little girl to me. You idiots believe everything the lying media says about Trump" -miketx

Obviously, you believe everything Trumps says. 
Trump gets caught in yet another lie.  And then the Trumpsters bring up the lying media. One can't just make this shit up!
I bet there are many, many more documented lies by Trump in the last two years, than there are documented lies by the media.
What do take up a bet?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


He was mocked and disparaged before the election and he got elected.  And now he's being mocked and disparaged even more, and the left and it's crooked media haven't stopped bashing Trump 24/7.  Looks like the left is headed towards an even more humiliating defeat in 2018.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No one, least of all a regressive lib clown, has proven any lie. Now go back to your pacifier.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I just don't believe her. Of course she would say it was her error, he was her client. He told people he was born in Kenya.
> ...


Answer this question: Why did it take tuntil 2007 to notice the error and have it corrected.


Dr Grump said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I just don't believe her. Of course she would say it was her error, he was her client. He told people he was born in Kenya.
> ...


Listen up, dummy. I am not and have never been a birther. What I am saying is Obama shares in some of the blame for the birther mess. Answer  me this, why did it take him until 2007 to correct the error? The pamphlets were around since 1991. Kind of strange that it took that long to correct it, ain't it?

Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Sounds like you need more than a tissue. All that whining and crying is probably going to need a towel.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Perhaps maxi-pads are for you then.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Why would I need a tissue.  You guys are the ones haven't been able to face the fact that Trump and the republicans have kicked your asses.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sounds like he / she / it uses Depends.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Bullshit!
President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
All False statements involving Donald Trump | PolitiFact
These are just two of the Trump trackers.  They list the lie and then show the fact that verifies that Trump lied. And, instead of attacking the messenger, disprove the lies.
God, what a easily manipulated tool!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor, period.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Too funny. You provide links to hundreds of trump lies and a dopey trump cultist responds with one from Obama. One, and even that one is debated.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 17, 2017)

Camp said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


One?!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> 
> He said how he was writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers or calling them.
> 
> ...



All the better to piss you off with..  We really don't give a fuck.  BTW Obama had some intern write his letters.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Obama gave up golf to meet the plane carrying the bodies to Dover. That is more than Trump did.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



It is based on something. Trump lied which does not seem to bother you. Trump is the liar-in-chief.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Glad to see someone gets it. The President takes a oath to uphold and defend the Constitution not a piece of cloth or a string of notes.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You don't have a clue what you are talking about. All you can give is excuses. Trump should take responsibility for failing to do so instead of making excuses.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Good to see that the "Liberal Chorus" is still in full throat about Trump's "disrespect" of our military!  The whole lot of you couldn't care less about our military and have shown that consistently for years now...but suddenly you're AGHAST that the President hasn't made a phone call in a timely enough fashion?
> 
> This thread is yet another example of things you on the left couldn't care less about when Barry was in the White House yet now see as a major news story because Hillary isn't!



You have 1 note. Everyone should be concerned about a President who refuses to take responsibility and resorts to lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Manafort was under investigation.....still is

If Trump had conversations with a suspect, that is his problem


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I heard those investigations will end in 2024.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Friggin’ idiot..... 

Whatever trump said today doesn’t make what he said yesterday, a fake quote — which is what you falsely claimed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Even the leftists over at Snopes cannot deny Obama told people he was born in Kenya:
> ...


I can’t believe there are folks out there that retarded that they still fall for that nonsense.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL

You know you’re insane, right? That still doesn’t say Trump Towers was wiretapped.






And again.... *your own links* don’t state Trump Towers was wiretapped, though you lied about your own links anyway and claimed they did.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Sound like a crying little girl to me. You idiots believe everything the lying media says about Trump. Stop crying.



Actually, um, he is saying. Not the media...get his dick out of your mouth and start listening to what he is saying.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


So?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> [
> Listen up, dummy. I am not and have never been a birther. What I am saying is Obama shares in some of the blame for the birther mess. Answer  me this, why did it take him until 2007 to correct the error? The pamphlets were around since 1991. Kind of strange that it took that long to correct it, ain't it?
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency | Daily Mail Online



It was not him who said it you idiot.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You’re still lying. They didn’t wiretap him OR his campaign.

You’re a rightard — lying is all you know.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


He told no one he was born in Kenya. It was reported even before that pamphlet that he was born in Hawaii.

First Black Elected to Head Harvard's Law Review

_Mr. Obama was born in Hawaii._


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


More bullshit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was investigated to death by the GOP and they concluded that neither Obama nor Clinton nor Rice lied.

You’re simply not capable of being honest, are you?


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > His application, grades and papers at Occidental college (and other schools he attended) would possibly put this whole thing to rest, but he won't cough them up now will he.
> ...


They don’t care — that’s their goal. They’d rather commit suicide rather than live in the same country with Liberals. They’re that sick.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I still have my same doctor.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Tell ya what................watch the move "13 Hours" sometime.  It's about the attack, what happened, and why they were unable to launch a rescue mission.

They tried to assemble a rescue mission from Sigonella, but then had to shift over to another place, but by the time they got the team assembled, it was too late. 

And..............one of the main people who should be held responsible for the ambassadors death is the CIA station chief who refused to let the ambassador's security detail go and rescue him until almost three hours after it began.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...



And RumsFAILED had his letters signed with an auto pen device until he got caught.   And, after he'd been caught having his letters duplicated and signed by a computer, he swore that all letters in the FUTURE would be signed personally by him.  Your point?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So now its Obama's fault thast Trump is President.



Ever since Trump was elected I blamed Obama. Trump being in the white house is 100% on Obama's back.

Had he been a half decent president Hillary could have walked into the White House. But because he shoved racism and Obamacare down our throats and caused our country to be more racist than it's been in decades, people were tired of it. He also divided our country like never before. 

Hillary not being elected was a HUGE rejection of the Obama legacy She ran saying she would continue Obama's agenda and she lost because of it.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...what is with the Trump haters this morning?  This whole board is being inundated with "I hate Trump" threads!  Did you all have a lost weekend and just wake up hung over?


*Wow and there are still zombies out here that defend this man, breaking news no doubt*


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> But you have no problems with the behavior of Obama, Hillary, and their minions like Susan Rice over the constant lies and deception and in essence treason during the Ben Ghazi incident, I'm sure.



Anybody who gets their panties in a bunch over four deaths in Benghazi but gives Bush a free pass on his two wars of choice in Iraq and Afghanistan that has cost 100s of 1000s of lives is a moron and has no credibility. STFU you hayseed.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > But you have no problems with the behavior of Obama, Hillary, and their minions like Susan Rice over the constant lies and deception and in essence treason during the Ben Ghazi incident, I'm sure.
> ...



Any anyone who can't see a difference between casualties in a war and the ambassador of a nation begging for assistance and not getting it and being overrun and killed is a moron with no credibility. 

STFU you idiot.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > But you have no problems with the behavior of Obama, Hillary, and their minions like Susan Rice over the constant lies and deception and in essence treason during the Ben Ghazi incident, I'm sure.
> ...



Bush had 13 Benghazis with 50 deaths. They don't give a flying.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 17, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> [
> Any anyone who can't see a difference between casualties in a war and the ambassador of a nation begging for assistance and not getting it and being overrun and killed is a moron with no credibility.
> 
> STFU you idiot.



Dead is dead motherfucker. I'm sure those family members of fallen soldiers killed in Bush's illegal war of choice somehow feel 'different' from Stevens' family, right?

Do you even believe the shit you type you dumbarse prick?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 17, 2017)

Yea I do, and so does most of America.

Clinton isn't president, and part of that reason is what happened in Libya.

So STFU and get you some arse cream for that little anus of yours you butt hurt liberal. Stop it with your faux outrage. 

How can you tell liberals are desperate? They start talking about Bush, a president who hasn't been in office in almost 10 years LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

Roudy said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I kept my doctor
So did 90 percent of Americans

Nobody saw thousands of Muslims dancing in NJ on 9-11
Obama did not tap Trumps wires


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


No way Hillary could have saved them

RW fantasy


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> No way Hillary could have saved them
> 
> RW fantasy



Why not? If Obama got Bin Laden.......

Benghazi: What the report reveals about Hillary Clinton

Even the Chicago Tribune said Clinton did a horrible job, and even lied about the reasoning behind it. She's a crooked coward that should be behind bars.

'We could have been there': Squadron member speaks out on stalled Benghazi response



> "There were people everywhere,” said the witness, who was on the ground that night but wished to remain anonymous. “That flight line was full of people, and we were all ready to go” to Benghazi.
> 
> Only they were waiting for the order. It never came.
> 
> “The whole night we were told that we are waiting on a call,”



So absolutely she could have saved them. Had she done her fucking job.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No way Hillary could have saved them
> ...


Because everyone knows the Secretary of State is the person who decides whether military operations are appropriate and has the authority of order those military operations. Even when the Generals say a military option is not available the Secretary of State can overrule them and order troops and assets into combat and ignore those General guys because the Sec. of State is the boss.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea I do, and so does most of America.
> 
> Clinton isn't president, and part of that reason is what happened in Libya.
> 
> ...


Ya, and some folks even talk about Lincoln or FDR and all those other Presidents.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Where he promptly lied to the families of those dead men about what led to their deaths in an attempt to mitigate damage to his reelection campaign!  Yes, that IS more than Trump has done!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Damn...what is with you liberal's obsession with Donald Trump's cock and ass today?  

You accuse Trump of not giving a shit about the military and yet it's obvious that Trump cares a lot more about our military than either Bill Clinton or Barack Obama did!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that the "Liberal Chorus" is still in full throat about Trump's "disrespect" of our military!  The whole lot of you couldn't care less about our military and have shown that consistently for years now...but suddenly you're AGHAST that the President hasn't made a phone call in a timely enough fashion?
> ...



Interesting...were you "concerned" about Barack Obama's refusal to take responsibility for HIS short comings and his blatant lies about the Affordable Care Act?  Or is it only Trump that you're worried about?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yeah so obvious that he only had time to tweet about an ESPN host but not call the families.  Right bud!


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trump lied as well. You are nothing but a hypocrite. You provide excuses for Trump. I don't give a damn what Obama did. I criticized him hen it happened. I am criticizing Trump for lying as well.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 17, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trump does not care about the military. They are political props. Obama did contact the families of military members killed as well as taking charge of the bodies as they came to Dover. Trump was too busy playing golf, attacking people on twitter among sundry items to even mail a letter.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You snowflakes that are SO concerned with Trump's Tweets amuse me!  He probably spends ten minutes out of his entire day tweeting and you all spend the rest of your day running around with your hair on fire while he goes about doing his job as President.  I've got a feeling Trump is amused by stirring the pot with you.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 17, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Obama took charge of the bodies?  What are you babbling about?  Obama met the bodies coming off of that C130...told the families their bullshit story about the attack being a protest over a You Tube video that escalated into violence and then boogied!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Millions lost their preferred doctor and premiums went sky rocketing due to that piece of shit's lies.  I guess that doesn't bother you.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So now its Obama's fault thast Trump is President.
> ...


That's what I keep telling these leftist lunatics.  The reason the country got an anti American anti capitalistic socialist radical like Obama was because of Bush's mishandling of after the Iraq war, the reason we now have Trump is because of the total disaster in every way that Obama was.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Millions lost their health insurances, the costs went sky rocketing, and some areas don't offer more than one choice.  Even the Democrat governor said "the affordable care  act is no longer affordable".  The system is dying, Obama kept delaying all it's bad effects until after the election thinking Hillary would get in and it would be too late.

As it turned out the Obama justice dept did indeed wiretap the Trump campaign. So he was right about that as well.

Just one of the many reasons the American people rejected the disaster called the Obama presidency and his handpicked crooked incumbent Hillary:

http://nypost.com/2014/01/14/another-25-million-obamacare-victims/

*Another 25 million ObamaCare victims*
By Betsy McCaughey


It now looks like ObamaCare will hurt twice as many people as it helps — because the law isn’t nearly done with canceling people’s insurance.

The 5 million-plus Americans who’ve seen their health plans canceled thanks to ObamaCare will be joined by millions more this year — because the Affordable Care Act makes their employer-provided policies illegal, as well.

Thirty million losing insurance; 16 million gaining it. It’ll be hard for Democrats running for election this fall to defend a law that hurts twice as many people as it helps.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

No matter how much the butthurt snowflake trump cult whines this incident is forever stamped on the trump legacy. His disgraceful behavior will be remembered forever.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So how is it that Al Queda was on the run yet they managed to murder our Ambassador, something that had not happened in decades.  

The utter incompetence, corruption and deceit of Obama and Hillary was astounding.  God must have been watching over this country on November 8, 2016.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> No matter how much the butthurt snowflake trump cult whines this incident is forever stamped on the trump legacy. His disgraceful behavior will be remembered forever.


What butthurt are you talking about?  Stock market at record highs, unemployment at record lows, real estate market booming, illegal aliens crossing down 70%?  

The Left has nothing to offer but they are too fucking dumb to realize it.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 18, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


Come to Colorado Springs - I know three Gold Star families personally, and none of them received anything other than a form letter (the same letter to each family with just the names changed) from the Obama administration. I'll be happy to introduce you.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 18, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, in the military, when a member dies, we have 24 hours or less to notify the family that they have died.  And, the clock starts when the service member dies, not when the office is told of their death (which in the case of the one message that I had to do was 30 to 45 min after he'd died).
> 
> Why is it that a week later, Trump is saying that he will mail the letters to the families this evening or tomorrow?
> 
> Tiggered is right, Trump only cares about the military when it can be used to further his own agenda.


What bullshit ......


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 18, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


*See ya  ---- *

Trump tweets 'thoughts & prayers' for USS John S. McCain crew, upgrading earlier response

President Donald Trump’s initial reaction to the crash of the USS _John S. McCain _with a merchant ship east of Singapore that left five sailors injured and 10 missing was: “That’s too bad.”

Trump responded to the crash when reporters shouted questions at him late Sunday, when he arrived on the South Lawn of the White House on the presidential helicopter Marine One Trump's initial response to the crash of the USS John S. McCain left reporters baffled

Statement on the Deaths of Sailors on the USS John S. McCain Guided-Missile Destroyer

It is with great sadness that we learned today of the United States sailor fatalities following the August 21st collision between the guided-missile destroyer USS John S. McCain and a merchant vessel, which occurred east of the Straits of Malacca and Singapore. As the Navy begins the process of recovering our fallen sailors, our thoughts and prayers go out to their families and friends. 

*Now ----- are you a man of your word, or just more liberal bullshit??*


----------



## deanrd (Oct 18, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


dark jesus?  What is that?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 18, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Come to Colorado Springs - I know three Gold Star families personally, and none of them received anything other than a form letter (the same letter to each family with just the names changed) from the Obama administration. I'll be happy to introduce you.



Nobody is saying that other presidents spoke to every family who has lost a loved one. Only the Orange Buffoon would turn it into a political matter.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea I do, and so does most of America.
> 
> Clinton isn't president, and part of that reason is what happened in Libya.
> 
> ...



She isn't president because you have a fucked political system.  3 million more wanted her. Fact.

Stevens was told not to go to Benghazi and he went anyway.

No. People bring up Bush to show what a moronic piece of shit you are who wants to give their guy a free pass. Sorry, that doesn't wash with us. I know you deplorables are not the brightest bunch as you sip your moonshine in your trailer park, but us normals can think critically and not be taken in by the fake news that is spoon fed to you and that you swallow like a whore at a gang bang.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 18, 2017)

I wish Trump had not called the Black Soldier's family ..His Racism came through







*‘I was gonna curse him out’: Rep. Wilson describes hearing Trump’s phone call with widow of fallen soldier*


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


WHEN will republicans get a clue?
Comments President Donald Trump reportedly made during a phone call with the pregnant widow of a fallen US soldier raised some eyebrows on Tuesday night.

While speaking with Myeshia Johnson, the widow of Sgt. La David Johnson, who was killed in action during a mission in the west African country of Niger earlier this month, Trump said, "He knew what he signed up for ... but when it happens, it hurts anyway."

Florida Rep. Frederica Wilson relayed the account of the conversation, which was originally reported by the local ABC affiliate, WPLG. "Yes, he said it," Wilson told the news station. "It's so insensitive. He should have not have said that. He shouldn't have said it."


----------



## Crixus (Oct 18, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Dark Jesus. He was supposed to stop the oceans from rising and and all that.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


eddie - if this were being said about someone on "your" side you'd fight it for accuracy. demand to ask questions like "why was he with the widow"? and man you go nuts against trumps actions on "reportedly"? again, you don't even care if he said it - you hate him and you say "even if he didn't this sounds like something he would do". is that fair or self-serving?

we all tend to take any story that validate our emotional state and by sheer will, make it true. yet when done to someone we care about or "believe in", we fight it tooth and nail.

i think it's a given we can't trust the media. period. not the left not the right.

so now i have to ask, why we use it TO validate these things vs. question them as we all should? and if even said, why is it wrong? what did obama say in times like this for guidance? i'm curious.

how many times will people be busted in their trump-lies before you will *if ever* give him the benefit of the doubt? rest assured i'm not a trump fan but all these blind attacks on him only make me want him to succeed more because otherwise, idiots whining w/o proof or merit get their way.

we've had 8+ years of that and people are in fact *over it*.

so how about we validate these things before we load up our emo-guns with fake bullets, eddie?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



I'm curious, Eddie...what exactly is "so insensitive" about that comment?  Anyone who's in the Special Forces would tell you the same exact thing...that they know they've signed up for extremely dangerous duty...and anyone who's loved one was in the Special Forces and was killed will tell you that it hurts to have the person they love taken away from them!  So what is "so insensitive" about saying what Trump said?

Should he have said..."He didn't have a clue what he was signing up for...but when it happens, you shouldn't let it bother you!"  

You snowflakes get more absurd with each passing day!


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It doesn’t bother you either. It’s nothing but political fodder for you.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


at this point i don't know or care what trump said. we know 2 things will happen. it will be twisted to 100% negative and trump haters will eat it up to validate their hate.

kinda sad. as much as i hate hillary i never got so pathetic to rely on fake shit to solidify my emotions.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


he knew what he was signing up for ?? You find that an acceptable comment to make to a widow who's husband died in some foreign country?? I strongly disagree


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No way Hillary could have saved them
> ...



They couldn't have been saved
Investigation after investigation revealed that


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


fine.

what did obama say in times like this. i'd like to see a publically approved way to say something horrible.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


you think what trump said was acceptable  or it's just false news?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Trump: Dem congresswoman 'totally fabricated' his remarks to widow of fallen soldier - CNNPolitics

like i said - let's wait for the entire story before you muddle around in "justified" hate.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

The only ones calling this story fake news are the posters on message boards like this one who defend trump no matter what. The point of the story is that trump does not have the ability of even pretend to act Presidential. Remember, the call he is being criticized for comes two weeks late and on the day of the soldiers funeral to his wife who is riding in the funeral car on the way to bury her husband. She was with a fair sized group of witnesses because they are in a limo and on speakerphone. So, there are many witnesses to the call.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


i think anything negative to trump is bullshit til proven otherwise.

you can say i'm just a trump fan and you'd be wrong. i just know the left is throwing everything they can and making it up as they go so i have no reason to believe them.

like i said, you cry wolf 100 times a day, even if accidently, people just quit listening and your credibility is zero.

ZERO.

yet you want to be believed so you jump on the next wolf and ride it to dust like the last dozen or more.

just showed a link where it says these conversations are private. so, how did she get there? gonna bother to ask any questions at all or just suck this bait up and spit out BAD TRUMP!

and again - what did obama say in times like this? show me a good answer and stop bagging on trump long enough to at least try.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So now its Obama's fault thast Trump is President.
> ...


Sure, uh-huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That must explain why he was overwhelmingly re-elected.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> The only ones calling this story fake news are the posters on message boards like this one who defend trump no matter what. The point of the story is that trump does not have the ability of even pretend to act Presidential. Remember, the call he is being criticized for comes two weeks late and on the day of the soldiers funeral to his wife who is riding in the funeral car on the way to bury her husband. She was with a fair sized group of witnesses because they are in a limo and on speakerphone. So, there are many witnesses to the call.


um...
"A White House official said Tuesday, "The President's conversations with the families of American heroes who have made the ultimate sacrifice are private."

my god the shitstorm that ass puts out.

the only thing i will defend trump from are the assholes of the world who use anything and everything to attack him, no matter what.

and then you push this story aside and say "but this isn't the point trump just doesn't know how to act!" which may or may not be correct. we don't know cause we can't verify this was truly said.

but it is truly SAD people are so full of hate they're ok with the lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2017)

In speaking to the family of one of the fallen soldiers, Trump stated...They knew what they were getting in to


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I'd bet he offered some condolence  Something from the heart  ,,not the cold hearted crap coming out of an uncaring mouth


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


show me.

stop bagging on trump and show me this heartfelt emotional words of comfort obama offered the family of a fallen soldier.

back to you, eddie.

show me.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea I do, and so does most of America.
> 
> Clinton isn't president, and part of that reason is what happened in Libya.
> 
> ...


Translation: politicizing Benghazi and launching 8 separate investigations to keep it in the news for 4 years until the election Hillary ran in was a successful campaign tool for the right.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Oh, you "strongly disagree"!  Find me a Special Forces operator that doesn't know what it is they're signing up for, Eddie!  Or a loved one that doesn't hurt when they're killed!  How is THAT not acceptable?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No way Hillary could have saved them
> ...


That line was formed after Stevens and Smith were already dead.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The only ones calling this story fake news are the posters on message boards like this one who defend trump no matter what. The point of the story is that trump does not have the ability of even pretend to act Presidential. Remember, the call he is being criticized for comes two weeks late and on the day of the soldiers funeral to his wife who is riding in the funeral car on the way to bury her husband. She was with a fair sized group of witnesses because they are in a limo and on speakerphone. So, there are many witnesses to the call.
> ...


the proof is shown quite vividly  every time he opens his mouth  whether it's McCain Corker  or leaders of the Dem party 
IMO he's an insult to America


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


show me what obama said.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


sure old, they know ,,but to blurt that out to the pregnant widow ...Not in my book is it acceptable


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


And by disaster, you mean getting unemployment down from 10% to 4.8% and the Dow from 6600 to almost 20000. Yeah, it’s even more disasterous now.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

Trump is very much like the insult posters that post here, or, they are like him. They just make stuff up and repeat the false information over and over, convinced themselves that they are going to be believable if they stick to their made up nonsense and lies.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'll look for you..... but meanwhile the Obama ,,errrrr I mean Trump pre market is up over 100 points and I must prepare for another payday


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

Trump is telling his widow what a brave man her husband was to become a Special Forces soldier knowing how dangerous a profession it is and that even though they knew that going in...it still hurts when someone you love is killed.  You on the left have taken heartfelt words of condolence and twisted them to mean something insensitive.  This entire thread speaks volumes about you...about Democrats like Rep Wilson and about the news organizations who reported on this in the way that they did!


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how much the butthurt snowflake trump cult whines this incident is forever stamped on the trump legacy. His disgraceful behavior will be remembered forever.
> ...


Those were the economic conditions when Trump took over for Obama and continued into Trump’s presidency.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2017)

Trump to family of KIA soldier....He knew what he was getting in to

Callous


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trump to family of KIA soldier....He knew what he was getting in to
> 
> Callous


people who believe everything they hear but only when it fits their agenda.

stupid.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



What do you find unacceptable about the comment?  Was he NOT brave to sign up for Special Forces?  Did his widow NOT hurt when he was killed?  What in any of that is insensitive?  This is the most pathetic "Hate Trump" thread I've seen on here yet!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


According to your own evidence trump didn't lie about anything.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Trump is telling his widow what a brave man her husband was to become a Special Forces soldier knowing how dangerous a profession it is and that even though they knew that going in...it still hurts when someone you love is killed.  You on the left have taken heartfelt words of condolence and twisted them to mean something insensitive.  This entire thread speaks volumes about you...about Democrats like Rep Wilson and about the news organizations who reported on this in the way that they did!


See what I meant when I posted about making stuff up just a few posts back. You are claiming this is a made up story by Democrats and the media. That is a blatant lie. Republicans have been critical and spoken out. Retired Generals have spoken out and criticized trump. Gold Star Wives have spoken out and been critical. Citizens from all walks of life and positions in society have spoken out and been critical of trump. So, your accusation that this is a conspiracy by the Democrats and media is a prime example of how the cult just makes stuff up and repeats it over and over with the hopes that it will be believed.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


In the meantime ice,
Anger sparked by President Trump’s false claims on Monday that Barack Obama and other past presidents did not reach out to families of fallen American troops swelled into the night.

Near midnight Monday, former U.S. attorney general Eric H. Holder Jr., who in 2009 accompanied Obama to Dover Air Force Base in Delaware to witness the return of 18 Americans killed in Afghanistan, tweeted for Trump to “stop the damn lying.” He added, “I went to Dover AFB with 44 and saw him comfort the families of both the fallen military & DEA.”

View image on Twitter


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


He lied about how other Presidents have responded to notifying KIA families.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is telling his widow what a brave man her husband was to become a Special Forces soldier knowing how dangerous a profession it is and that even though they knew that going in...it still hurts when someone you love is killed.  You on the left have taken heartfelt words of condolence and twisted them to mean something insensitive.  This entire thread speaks volumes about you...about Democrats like Rep Wilson and about the news organizations who reported on this in the way that they did!
> ...



I'm not claiming it's a "conspiracy"!  I wouldn't dignify this pathetic attempt to smear Trump as anything so grandiose as a "conspiracy"!  It's you on the left doing what you always do with Trump...twisting every word that comes out of his mouth to give it the worst meaning possible.  It's what you will do each and every day for the next three years.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


LOL  we all know Trump has the best words   The man is devoid of any real feelings


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


just not according to the evidence you provided


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He/she is still smarting from the election


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Oh, God!  Now we have Eric Holder weighing in?  Seriously?  That lying piece of shit was the most corrupt Attorney General in the history of the United States!  He's your go to reference?  Now THAT is some funny stuff!


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


what
did
he
say

never said he didn't do it - i want to compare the words OR show that trump is being looked at differently cause his every word is meant to mean something else and obama never had to put up with that.

"but he didn't say something so stupid!"

great. then show me.

0-2 but keep digging.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You want this to be about tweets so bad.  He cares so much for the military he called the families only after the press asked why he didnt.  What a show of respect.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

Can you get Lois Lerner to give Barry some props as well?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


it also has nothing to do with answering the question of what was said.

never said obama never did these things, i just want to know what his words of comfort are to a fallen soldiers family so we have an example of it done properly.

good luck finding it - i can't.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


It took him two weeks to give a Presidential phone call or mail a White House letter to the families. That is a disgrace in itself, and a dereliction of the Commander in Chief's duty. Apparently, folks like you think everyone should just shut up and sit down whenever trump is derelict in his duties, even when he dishonors and disrespects our killed in action soldiers.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


and people like you think we should give a damn about your every whim.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

*WHO IS REP. FREDERICA WILSON?*





Florida Rep. Frederica Wilson, a reliably liberal Democrat, has been a member of Congress since 2011.

Wilson, 74, was among more than 60 Democrats who skipped President Trump's inauguration in January. At the time she said her god-daughter's wedding conflicted with the event.

The perennially cowboy-hatted lawmaker has earned a reputation for missing other events as well – notably, votes on the House floor.

The Broward New Times reported in 2011 that no member of Florida's congressional delegation missed more votes that year than she did.

Wilson skipped 117 out of 948 votes that year.

Her tenure in Congress has led her to weigh in on issues of race and social justice, including in 2013 when she authored a congressional resolution 'honoring the life of Trayvon Martin' and calling the case one of 'racial profiling.'

And she told a town hall meeting in 2011 that conservative Republicans were responsible for the high rate of African-American unemployment.

'Let us all remember who the real enemy is ... the real enemy is the Tea Party ... the Tea Party holds the Congress hostage,' she said.

Wilson is among the Florida congressional delegation's wealthiest members, reporting more than $1.5 million in assets on her government financial disclosure form.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


It is not my whim. Citizens from all political parties and all walks of life are pissed off at the Presidents response and his lying about how other Presidents have responded in the past.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


i'm sure they are.

these same citizens are pissed every time trump does anything at all.

pavlovian response. if i want to watch a whole lot of people get up in arms, make up a juicy hate story on trump and watch the feeding frenzy.

every
single
time.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


you watch too much fake news


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


*Images for obama honors fallen soldiers*


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> *WHO IS REP. FREDERICA WILSON?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she didn't miss meeting with the widow of a killed in action soldier from her district. 
Looks like your defense of trump strategy is moving on to demonizing the widow and soldier's Congresswoman for going to honor his return and comfort the wife and speaking about the phone call from trump that the widow let her listen to. 

BTW, it is being reported that the wife was upset because trump did not even know her husband's name.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


eddie - 

what part of "what did obama say" confuses you?

done. you won't answer questions, just divert so this is as pointless as tits on a nun.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


FYI  it's tits on a bull


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > *WHO IS REP. FREDERICA WILSON?*
> ...


not defending anyone. so far i have said:

1) will wait for full story
2) the lady saying it had her press people with her
3) from what i understand, these are usually private calls not on "speakerphone"
4) no one else supposedly in the car has said anything one way or another
5) show me where the FUCK i demonized the widow. now you're making shit up and i'm done.

but i get it. it's ok for you to demonize but when others questions your actions, suddenly we're attacking or defending trump and demonizing you or your side.

show me. i'll wait.

defending no one but want the facts first before i attack. if only others would do the same.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


not in my church.

and again - you totally ignore my questions. seems to be a habit for you so i'm pretty much done trying to talk to you.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


What part of my post is fake news?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


what part of my post was demonizing the widow? that was 100% fake.

should i continue?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


ICE does this help??
*after President Obama's moving speech to families of soldiers killed fighting for their country during his final Memorial Day as Commander-in-Chief*

*War widow Ashley Wheeler was moved to tears by President Obama's tribute to her husband MSgt Joshua Wheeler*
*Obama was speaking to families and friends of fallen soldiers at the Arlington National Cemetery, in Virginia*
*Also paid tribute to Marines Staff Sgt. Louis Cardin and Charles Keating IV both killed fighting for their country*
*President laid a wreath at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier while he urged everyone to do 'acts of remembrance'*
*Hillary Clinton also joined in Memorial Day events by participating in a parade Monday, in Chappaqua, New York*
*More than 500 Gulf War veterans also preparing to march in National Memorial Day Parade in Washington, D.C.*
*Families also paid tributes to their loved ones including Christian Jacobs, 5, pictured wearing a replica Marines uniform next to grave of his father - Srgt. Christian James Jacobs who was killed in a training accident in 2011*
*See more of the latest Barack Obama news as the U.S President makes a moving Memorial Day speech*




Read more: Barack Obama's moving Memorial Day speech leaves war widow in tears | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...





> What part of my post is fake news?


"Part"?   the "part" with all the evidence in it


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Isn't it odd how not all the families agree that the Administration blamed the video?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


does it show AT ALL what obama actually said?

no.

again you keep sidestepping the very point of what i'm trying to make. if you can't answer the question, then don't. but stop throwing crap on the wall and thinking it answers the simple base question of "what exactly were his words to the grieving families"? i want to compare phone call to phone call AND THAT IS IT. i NEVER said obama never paid his respects and that seems to be what you got out of this and try to keep answering.

until you have that, phone call for phone call comparison, just stop.

lord knows i'm done.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


sometimes ice  actions speak louder than words  But you know that ?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


so - trumps actions of reaching out are bullshit cause we choose to look at the unproven words of a known trump detractor who refused to be a part of him being sworn in.

you just HUGELY contradicted yourself, eddie. but you likely know that and i'm done. no need to talk with you if this is how it's going to continue to end.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Notice how it is just said and no links to prove it. Obama, didn't give a rats ass about the 4 dead Americans he left to die in Benghazi, at this point what differences does it make?



1) Those guys weren't soldiers. 
2) They did get calls to their families, some of whom have asked the GOP to stop politicizing their deaths. 
3) we actually managed to catch the guy who killed those people. (Psst. He said it really was about a video!) 

Trump, on the other hand, tried to claim that his own cheif of staff's son was killed and Obama said nothing, even though General Kelly and his wife were at an event for Gold Star families and sat at Mrs. Obama's table. 

Trump suggests reporters ask Kelly whether Obama called after his son was killed in action - CNNPolitics

Kelly and his wife, Karen Hernest Kelly, were invited to attend a 2011 Memorial Day breakfast for Gold Star families, those men and women whose children were killed in action, according to an aide, speaking on background.
White House visitor logs from that day show that Kelly and his wife were cleared to attend the event. A person familiar with the breakfast says that General and Mrs. Kelly were scheduled to sit at Michelle Obama's table, but CNN could not determine if they were present.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


This is yet another lie spread by leftist shills.

Trump never said anything about Obama not doing anything.

His exact quote:

'So the traditional way if you look at president Obama and other presidents – *most of them* didn't' make calls,' Trump said.

'*A lot of them *didn't make calls. I like to call when it's appropriate, when I think I'm able to do it. They have made the ultimate sacrifice, so generally I would say that I like to call.'

When asked during the press conference to back up his claims about Obama,_ Trump appeared to try and backpedal. _

'*I don't know if he did.* I was told that he didn't often. A lot of presidents don't, they write letters. I do a combination of both. Sometimes it's a very difficult thing to do but I do a combination of both,' he said.​
Trump never backpedaled anything. He clarified his intention about Obama is all he did, but liberals have to lie about Trump every chance they get because their hatred for him has driven them literally insane.

And for Gawds sake, if you dont realize that MOST PRESIDENTS did not make calls, then you need to read up on the fucking history of the telephone, roflmao.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how it is just said and no links to prove it. Obama, didn't give a rats ass about the 4 dead Americans he left to die in Benghazi, at this point what differences does it make?
> ...


The men who died in Benghazi were given the same military honors and respect as active military members when they arrived at Dover AFB and both President Obama and Sec. of State Clinton were present and met with the families.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > *WHO IS REP. FREDERICA WILSON?*
> ...



Trump says he has "proof" that he didn't say what is claimed

In Trumpspeak that means....I am lying out my ass


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



As usual, Lying Donnie tries to reframe what he said after he is called on it

"Most of them didn't make calls" is pretty specific
And outright wrong


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how it is just said and no links to prove it. Obama, didn't give a rats ass about the 4 dead Americans he left to die in Benghazi, at this point what differences does it make?
> ...





> A person familiar with the breakfast


lol



> says that General and Mrs. Kelly were scheduled to sit at Michelle Obama's table, but CNN could not determine if they were present.




And that folks is what's known as "MEDIA SPEAK"

TRANSLATION: The claim made by somebody who is familiar with breakfast could not in any way, shape, or form be verified...and that is how you say absolutely nothing while fooling the part of the public that has an urgent need to be fooled.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> "Most of them didn't make calls" is pretty specific
> And outright wrong


I really cant tell any more if you are just stupidly lying or in fact are an imbecile.

'Most of them' is not specific at all you fucking moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > "Most of them didn't make calls" is pretty specific
> ...



Trump specifically called out Obama

By "most of them did not make calls" is Trump trying to point out that most Presidents did not have phones?


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


The only thing not certifiably confirmed is whether the Kelly's sat at the table with the First Lady as they were scheduled to do. Their attendance has been confirmed by numerous source. BTW, one of the confirming sources is the conservative paper "The Hill".


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


looka dat, inserting a conservative voice to try and give the claim its only source of legitimacy.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


ok to get back into your good graces Trump is a fine man  with a great sense of humor  Always seems to say the right thing at the right time  ,,people look up to him  he makes no enemies , brings relations with our foreign allies even closer 
Does this help??


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


what do you think?

the running theme here is i ask for something specific to compare things equally and you never provide it. you provide many things that are *not* what i'm trying to point out and pretend you're being honest about answering questions.

i know when you ask me for something specific, i try to return that to you. nothing something close and not abundant sarcasm.

i'm not a fan of trump. you and many others it would seem continue to take my "i need real proof not drummed up hate" as a defense of trump. 

but in some massive effort to NOT show the words obama used in comforting a fallen soldiers family, this is now gone way past stupid and you've been driving.

1 simple request. compare words to words and you can't do that.

maybe you need to ask yourself why. i've given up.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


where will I find his exact words, him actually speaking to a widow ?? Methinks you ask too much


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how it is just said and no links to prove it. Obama, didn't give a rats ass about the 4 dead Americans he left to die in Benghazi, at this point what differences does it make?
> ...



We caught the "guy" who killed the four Americans in Benghazi?  Really, Joey?  First of all it wasn't a guy it was a large group of guys...none of which to the best of my knowledge have ever been brought to justice over what happened that day!

Don't embarrass yourself trying to justify the "You Tube video" narrative that the Obama Administration used to mislead the American people!  This was never about an obscure video...this was a well planned attack carried out by heavily armed terrorists on an American facility on the anniversary of 9/11!


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


you found trumps when you needed them.

then again, we still don't know if they are exact, you just want them to be so they are.

and part of that has been my point. these "words of comfort" have never been an issue UNTIL NOW. your bias is astounding, eddie. and i'm done trying to get through it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


and did trump say ""Watch this drive?""


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


well then they might not ever have been an issue UNTIL MR SMART MOUTH brought it up


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Actually, Barry gave a brief speech about the beheading of an American journalist and then rushed off to play golf minutes later!  Which do you think is worse?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


again - we have nothing but the word of a senator who refused to be a part of trump being sworn in.

if so many other people were in the car and heard it - how come i've yet to hear someone else say "yea, he said it".

and as all this started, i did a PM to someone saying what your eventual defense to all this would be - and as if on queue, you nailed it.

your hate makes you so predictable.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


i'll never be able to understand how someone can use "golfing" as a slam on trump and not see the total and complete irony.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Maybe in your dreams. Remember, if anything Trump was elected because of the economy, his lies about the health care bill, and his disastrous  handling of foreign affairs.   He turned many blue states such as Pennsylvania that had not voted republican in decades, to red.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


lol...20 minutes away from the boob tube and fake news and reality sets in.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I;m a dem and find it most difficult comparing a man like Obama is with the likes of trump We can go round and round old  but one thing is for sure  when it comes to trump ,,,my ears DO NOT deceive me He is a rotten bully  and the other side of that coin is he's a coward too


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


How many days ,how many rounds of golf did it take for him to recognize 4 of our guys killed in Niger?? Think 12 days ?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


so we shift now from bad words to how many days. you expect me to try and talk with you when i know when i ask for proof you're gonna try to flip it? 

not following, son. take your hate and go.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I'm a democrat as well, and Obama is one of my 3 most favorite presidents of all time [you will not find one negative word from me about him] Kennedy and Reagan the other 2...comparing trump to obama is clearly advantage Obama, as is comparing trump to hillary is clearly advantage trump, she has earned nothing in her entire life, was the least deserving candidate ever, if you cannot bring yourself to admit that then do not ask others to do the same when it comes their candidate...as far as I am concerned trump saved us from hillary and gave her supporters all the pain they deserve


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



How is Trump any more of a "coward" than Barack Obama or Bill Clinton?  Because you don't like him?  

You're wearing blinders, Eddie!  What you call going "round and round" is simply me pointing out how you hold Trump to a standard that you never held Barack Obama to!


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


what do you want??? Blood??  I can't find what you ask for, Is that plain enough ?  Trump is still a liar and a   oh forget it I'm out of words to describe him


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


so all you are doing is bashing trump at any opportunity. got it. you hate him. got it.

from what i've seen that hate blinds you and makes you pick up anything at all to throw at him and then you look stunned when not everyone is joining in.

i have no idea what trump said this am. but given how much ALL PEOPLE seem to lie or forward on a lie, i refuse to believe someone who is publically ANTI TRUMP in how the conversation went down. i understand you are going to gravitate to negative news on trump. look for it and then make it as bad as you can because you hate the dude.

I UNDERSTAND THAT.

trouble is, you don't seem to understand that also.

you kept saying "i'm sure obama said wonderful words" but had no proof, just felt he would cause you like the dude. the same man who can't speak without a teleprompter is suddenly mr emotions and understanding on a call neither of us can find he ever even made.

as close as i can get is i hate hillary with the white hot passion of a thousand dying suns. but i want the reasons i hate her to be real, not just another empty emotional validation. you just hate.

that makes it very difficult to have conversations of similar circumstances with you because you will refuse to give credit to the other side and refuse to let go of the bullets you do collect like halloween candy. and then you get mad and start pushing what i say to the counter extreme and trying to pass me off as saying things i never in fact said.

have a day but i'm out.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


"blood"...lol...is that what it feels like when asked for honesty instead of fake news


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


i tried. several times. all i wanted was an example of what obama did in these situations and that could never be found. however, that sure didn't deter the river of hate flowing by.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


NO  not not wonderful words by obama  with no proof  He has a history of good words and kindness Trump who you seem to place highly has a history too  Look it up    full of sleeze corruption


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Ice did you ever read up on the trump past ??? You can't tell he was a scumbag just listening to him lie his ass off when running against 17 candidates???  ,,,Yeah and Obama isn't a citizen?? Talk of hate? Look at trump


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


PA's previous governor was a Republican & Republicans control the State legislature.  It also has a Republican Senator.  Two thirds of PA's Representatives are Republican.

Trump won because he fired up the Alt Right base & Bernie people pouted & stayed home.

Trump knows nothing about the economy as proven in his tax plan, his lack of a jobs bill, and his stupid trade ideas.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how much the butthurt snowflake trump cult whines this incident is forever stamped on the trump legacy. His disgraceful behavior will be remembered forever.
> ...




All trends in process when Agent Orange took office.

Well there was a trend for monthly job gains.

OK, answer this one.

El Cheeto brags about how well the stock market is doing.  It is doing well in part because of corporate earnings being high.

If corporations are doing so well, why the the orange fucktard think we need to cut their taxes?


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


*Listen, Obama's not out here throwing up the fuckin military every time he needs to attack people of color, its Trump. Every fuckin time this lying bastard hears or see something he don't like, he brings up the fuckin military.....a military service this cowardly bastards refuse to serve. So miss me with this Obama shit, your white racist good for nothing president constantly brings up the military and in fact could give a rats fuck about these soldiers who are dying needlessly on behalf of this sorry as fuckin country!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


*For the last and final time, Trump supporters do not like facts, do not like truths.....they're use to lies, thus we have Trump!!*


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I know logic escapes the Trumpette mind but Trump said Obama did not make calls.  Obama did make calls.  No one said he called every one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> We caught the "guy" who killed the four Americans in Benghazi? Really, Joey? First of all it wasn't a guy it was a large group of guys...none of which to the best of my knowledge have ever been brought to justice over what happened that day!
> 
> Don't embarrass yourself trying to justify the "You Tube video" narrative that the Obama Administration used to mislead the American people! This was never about an obscure video...this was a well planned attack carried out by heavily armed terrorists on an American facility on the anniversary of 9/11!



Um, yeah, guy, I posted the article where the instigator specifically said it was about the video.  Just like it was bout the video in the other 20 countries where they had riots.  

The attack was hardly "well planned"  a Well Planned accident doesn't kill only four people, two of them by accident.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 18, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Same soldiers that needlessly got shot down Seal Team 6 for what they did to Osama Bin Bamma over in Pakistan?  Yeah, more people needlessly died in Afghanistan during Obama's watch than Bush, but where was the lamestream's body count on that?  You know that war that Obama was supposed to pull out of, that he promised in 2008?  Forgot about that, didn't you.

The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan on Obama's Watch


> In fact, according to the CNSNews.com database of U.S. casualties in Afghanistan, 73 percent of all U.S. Afghan War casualties have occurred since Jan. 20, 2009 when Obama was inaugurated.



How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


 I mean, "At this point, what difference does it make?"


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No way Hillary could have saved them
> ...



Well well well, another asshole dunmbass who thinks the State Department controls the military.

Obama had immediately told the military to do what it could.

You people really suck dick.  You use the deaths of 4 American to lie about people so you could elect a man that actually trashed the service of John McCain, told POWs that he did not like them & attacked a Gold Star Familty,.
'
So shove you fake rage up your fat asses & at least pretend to try to be real Americans instead of Trumpass sucking, Nazi loving  morons.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


really? i find i am asking for similar instances of "truth" to compare (2) presidents actions to.

nowhere is that to be found. a whole lot of goalpost moving, a whole lot of BUT HE'S STILL A LIAR and more keep coming without a leg to stand on.

we have trump cause the left won't cut this dual standard shit out.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > We caught the "guy" who killed the four Americans in Benghazi? Really, Joey? First of all it wasn't a guy it was a large group of guys...none of which to the best of my knowledge have ever been brought to justice over what happened that day!
> ...


 Just a reminder Joe, Obama was seeking re election on the basis that Al Qaeda was on the run.... And you fuckwads believed his lies....
CBS: Obama administration knew all along that Benghazi was terror attack - Hot Air


> CBS’ _60 Minutes_ revisited the Benghazi terror attack last night, laying out the evidence that the attack was orchestrated by al-Qaeda on the anniversary of 9/11.  It was “a planned, sophisticated attack” by AQ, and two security advisers have stepped forward to blow the whistle — as both repeatedly tried to do before the attack:


 Joe is a butt buddy of Obama and takes it up the ass regularly, which is why he defends Obama's lies to the point of absurdity.

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs.* They hate to lose any argument or fight and will viciously defend their web of lies, even to the point of logical absurdity.


 Barrack Hussein Obama is from Chicago.. Joe is from Chicago...Do you see why they are butt buddies?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Wow.

Millions of people have always had their policies cancelled at yeart's end & offered new ones.,  A policy is good for one year.  After that, the insurance company might reoffer or or replace it,.
You are a lying piece of shit for saying millions lost their insurance when this is all it was.  You assholes can't tell the truth- EVER.

Are you stupid enough to claim replacing policies is losing coverage?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So now its Obama's fault thast Trump is President.
> ...


Oh no you don't.

You elected that asswipe Truimp,  Don't you are blame your stupid vote on Obama.

Who did you vote for on 2008?  I guaran-fucking -tee you voted Republican.    After George W Bush took us from a balanced budget to the worst recession ion 80 years.

And BTW, you are a racist fuck if you think it is Obama's fault for making your ilk crawl out from whatever hole you were hiding.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 18, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea I do, and so does most of America.
> 
> Clinton isn't president, and part of that reason is what happened in Libya.
> 
> ...



We talk Bush because you assholes keep blaming Obama for the shit Bush did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Same soldiers that needlessly got shot down Seal Team 6 for what they did to Osama Bin Bamma over in Pakistan? Yeah, more people needlessly died in Afghanistan during Obama's watch than Bush, but where was the lamestream's body count on that? You know that war that Obama was supposed to pull out of, that he promised in 2008? Forgot about that, didn't you.



Here's an area I will criticize Obama for.  He made a promise to win the war that Bush neglected in Afghanistan, when by 2009, that war had become unwinnable.  (The war might have been winnable in 2002, had Bush stuck to it and not pulled out troops to fight in Iraq) 



andaronjim said:


> Just a reminder Joe, Obama was seeking re election on the basis that Al Qaeda was on the run.... And you fuckwads believed his lies....



Um, Al Qaeda was on the run.  You don't even hear about Al Qaeda anymore.  All the cool kids are joining ISIS, but they are on the run, too.  

Now, we won't ever have the grown up conservation about how our dumb-ass pro-Zionist policies are creating these guys, so we'll probably be talking about a new group in a couple of years.  



andaronjim said:


> oe is a butt buddy of Obama and takes it up the ass regularly, which is why he defends Obama's lies to the point of absurdity.



Imagining Jim photoshopping Obama and Peter Capaldi's heads onto gay porn and wanking off to it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong.  Here is a list of all the duties of SoS, and military options are not part of them.  Military operations are called for by the Joint Chiefs.

Duties of the Secretary of State of the United States

*Under the Constitution, the President of the United States determines U.S. foreign policy. The Secretary of State, appointed by the President with the advice and consent of the Senate, is the President’s chief foreign affairs adviser. The Secretary carries out the President’s foreign policies through the State Department and the Foreign Service of the United States.


Created in 1789 by the Congress as the successor to the Department of Foreign Affairs, the Department of State is the senior executive Department of the U.S. Government. The Secretary of State’s duties relating to foreign affairs have not changed significantly since then, but they have become far more complex as international commitments multiplied. These duties -- the activities and responsibilities of the State Department -- include the following:

*

* Serves as the President's principal adviser on U.S. foreign policy;*
* Conducts negotiations relating to U.S. foreign affairs;*
* Grants and issues passports to American citizens and exequaturs to foreign consuls in the United States;*
* Advises the President on the appointment of U.S. ambassadors, ministers, consuls, and other diplomatic representatives;*
* Advises the President regarding the acceptance, recall, and dismissal of the representatives of foreign governments;*
* Personally participates in or directs U.S. representatives to international conferences, organizations, and agencies;*
* Negotiates, interprets, and terminates treaties and agreements;*
* Ensures the protection of the U.S. Government to American citizens, property, and interests in foreign countries;*
* Supervises the administration of U.S. immigration laws abroad;*
* Provides information to American citizens regarding the political, economic, social, cultural, and humanitarian conditions in foreign countries;*
* Informs the Congress and American citizens on the conduct of U.S. foreign relations;*
* Promotes beneficial economic intercourse between the United States and other countries;*
* Administers the Department of State;*
* Supervises the Foreign Service of the United States.*
* 
In addition, the Secretary of State retains domestic responsibilities that Congress entrusted to the State Department in 1789. These include the custody of the Great Seal of the United States, the preparation of certain presidential proclamations, the publication of treaties and international acts as well as the official record of the foreign relations of the United States, and the custody of certain original treaties and international agreements. The Secretary also serves as the channel of communication between the Federal Government and the States on the extradition of fugitives to or from foreign countries.*

The really great thing about the internet is that you can look up information to make sure it's correct before posting b.s.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Decisions decisions who to believe

A Florida congresswoman said President Donald Trump offended the widow of a deceased soldier when he called her on Tuesday to offer his condolences.
Trump disputed the congresswoman's characterization of the call, calling it a fabrication and adding that he had proof it was so.
The deceased soldier's mother said the congresswoman's account of the conversation was accurate.

President Donald Trump on Wednesday said he has proof that a Democratic congresswoman "fabricated" her account of a call he made Tuesday to the widow of a soldier killed in an ambush in Africa earlier this month.

But that deceased soldier's mother said the congresswoman was correct in her characterization of what Trump said, telling The Washington Post that Trump disrespected her son and daughter-in-law.

Democratic Rep. Frederica Wilson of Florida told Miami ABC affiliate WPLG on Tuesday that Trump told Myeshia Johnson — the widow of Sgt. La David Johnson, one of the four troops killed during a mission in Niger earlier this month — that, "He knew what he signed up for ... but when it happens, it hurts anyway."

"It's so insensitive," Wilson later told CNN's Don Lemon. "He should have not have said that. He shouldn't have said it."

Wilson said she was riding in the car with Myeshia, who was on her way to the airport to receive her husband's body, when Trump called.

The Florida Democrat then told MSNBC Wednesday morning that the soldier's widow was "crying the whole time" and that when she hung up the phone, she looked at Wilson and said, "He didn't even remember his name."

She added that Trump "was almost like joking."

"He said, 'Well, I guess you knew' — something to the effect that 'he knew what he was getting into when he signed up, but I guess it hurts anyway.' You know, just matter-of-factly, that this is what happens, anyone who is signing up for military duty is signing up to die," Wilson said. "That's the way we interpreted it. It was horrible. It was insensitive. It was absolutely crazy, unnecessary. I was livid."

Trump responded to Wilson's comments on Wednesday morning, claiming that she "totally fabricated" her account of Trump's remarks.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


given that you can't hear a word from trump w/o it being hate filled, i would say this is common among people. 

trump says something 2 things happens to most liberals.

declare him stupid and wrong
not shut up til you tell the world about this hours reason why you hate trump.

and given this senator also refused to be there when trump was sworn in, i'm not going to believe her w/o more evidence or proof.

and now we add in "he's joking" around about it.

care to pile on more you can't possibly verify?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't think Trump is deliberately disrespectful to the fallen.

As a narcissistic sociopath, he has no empathy for the fallen or their families.

*Trump Caught Lying to Cover-up His Disrespect for Fallen Soldiers*


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Didn't the wife verify?? or is she lying cause she hates trump too?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I don't think Trump is deliberately disrespectful to the fallen.
> 
> As a narcissistic sociopath, he has no empathy for the fallen or their families.
> 
> *Trump Caught Lying to Cover-up His Disrespect for Fallen Soldiers*





> *Trump Caught Lying to Cover-up His Disrespect for Fallen Soldiers*



lol...maybe it'll work better this time EH?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


and btw  It's not I who started this subject     and I believe there are many more like me who see the trees for the forest


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Well, it depends on who you listen to..................if you listen to Trump, the congress woman is lying, but if you listen to the widow and the congress woman, Trump is the one who was wrong. 

Ya know....................I'm gonna wait until this wife shows up on news interviews and hear what she actually has to say.  

Yes, chances are, Trump did say something stupid like that.  And, yeah, telling someone who lost a family member that they knew what they were getting into when they signed up is callous at best.  Instead of downplaying his death, Trump should have told his wife how he served with distinction, that his squadmates all liked and respected him and that he will be sorely missed. 

But trouble is, Trump doesn't have the empathy to do that.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


ONE more poster that gets it  Thank you


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Susan Rice went on 5 Sunday shows blaming the video, your dear leader blamed the video 13 days later at the UN. Then you have these:

Mother of Benghazi victim: Hillary and Susan Rice told me "nose to nose" that the Mohammed video was to blame - Hot Air

Fallen SEALs Father: Hillary Told Me at Funeral 'We're Going to Arrest and Prosecute' the YouTube Director (Video)


.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Thanks to fake news you can see those trees and the forest in a desert


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



Why is it that nobody you quote can remember what it was that Trump said...yet they're all certain that it was disrespectful?  Why is everyone paraphrasing what Trump said?  "Something to the effect"?  Why doesn't Wilson simply repeat what Trump said word for word?  Supposedly she was in the car during the call and it was on speaker phone...so why doesn't she know EXACTLY what Trump said?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


if you want to talk like adults, please feel free. you keep pushing me to the bad guy because i wait for evidence of things before going apeshit.

i don't go apeshit on people on the left every time they do something and i don't do it to the right either.

all i can find is the senator saying it and the widows mother saying he said it.

and here is that quote:
"Ms. Wilson said that during the call, the president told Ms. Johnson “*something to the fact *that he knew what he was getting into when he signed up,” the congresswoman said in an interview on MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” on Wednesday.:

"*something to the fact*" is not a direct quote. and since we're dealing with "a direct quote" that would be kinda important wouldn't it?

they can't seem to make up their mind what they are mad about. in the end, i think all of this is pathetic on both sides because we lost 4 soldiers and families are hurting. all we can seem to do is bag on the president vs. work together to try and make everything better for *us all*.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

Well Eddie, the reason I "get it" is because I actually listen to what Trump says, and then I watch what he does.  His words rarely match his actions, and sometimes he contradicts himself in the same speech like his recent one on the ACA.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


you're right. a lot of people will hate on trump regardless of what he does.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


yep. and this poster you use to validate how you feel for no other reason than he agrees with you has a track record of FUCK TRUMP.

how odd this poster sees it that way also.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


that's my question also and it won't get answered. we're about to derail to something else BAD TRUMP.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I don't hate on the President because of what he is doing.  My stock portfolio is going through the roof and illegals are self deporting to Canada or back across the southern border in droves.  Make America Great Again, long live President Trump...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Actually, I'm listening to what people are saying, and there are two people (the widow and the congress woman) who are saying that Trump said the dead servicemember knew what he was getting into when he signed up.  

Yeah, as military people, we already understand that we can die.  I served over 20 years and understood that there was no guarantee for tomorrow.  Lots of things could happen, you could get hurt by a snapped line, you could get blown overboard, a wave could smack you into the side of the ship, etc. etc. etc.  There are lots of ways to get killed serving in the military, not just dying in battle.

But, when someone dies, the LAST thing you would hear a military member tell a family member "well, they knew what they were getting into when they signed up".  Why?  Because it's insensitive and kinda diminishes their service and death.  I know that if I had lost a son and someone said that to me, I'd probably end up punching them in the nose.

Instead of saying what he did, Trump should have focused on the accomplishments that person did while serving, as well as told his widow that he was respected and well liked in his squad and that he will be sorely missed. 

Not that he knew he was signing up to die.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I believe what you say  Too damn bad some of those voting for trump believed all the fake BS news about Hillary


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Did you hear what the widow had to say ?? Get back to me when you call her a liar


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...





> fake BS news about Hillary


 What fake BS news?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


of that i don't doubt. apologies if i pulled you into something by my mistake.

i don't see anyone defending trump for saying this. i see everyone NOT attacking trump asking for a direct quote that no one can provide. it's all "something like" and to me if you're going to condemn a man for something he said, quote him correctly.

if/when the real quote comes out i'll worry about it then. til that time, to me this is just another opportunity the left is using to attack trump. it's done far too many times a day and i just can't take them seriously anymore. any of them.

i do 100% agree most things around *something like that* would be harsh and hurtful to the family. but that's also why i will wait for a quote, not people already on record has hating trump, to tell me what he said.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


look at the bright side then, those "fake BS news" stories are now being used against them.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


link me. i've not found where she has said anything at all.

part of me hopes she doesn't say anything. not because if he said it it's wrong, but because the entire attack using her situation as ammo is wrong.

she's got to be hurting badly with 2 kids and a 3rd on the way and how do you think all this infighting is helping her? it may make you feel better but other than feeling better about your hate, how does this help her?

it doesn't.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


coming from someone swallowing any negative stories they can about trump, i'm surprised you don't see a strong similarity.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Where she was the most qualified candidate in the history of America


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

You know, there are lots of people who are blaming Obama for Trump's election, but that's not really how it went...................

The day that Obama was elected and sworn in, the GOP swore to make him a one term president and did everything they could to stop him from doing anything.  Along the way, there were a lot of demagogue statements made about him (emotional appeals with not much substance about how bad Obama was, even though the stockmarket recovered and hit record highs, and unemployment went down to 5 percent).  Trump saw how things were going, and because he's such a good demagogue, he was able to seize the narrative and lead people with emotional appeals and not much substance.

Now that he's in office?  He's continuing to do the same thing.  Screaming about stuff that doesn't really matter, while avoiding getting anything done that he had promised (ACA repeal, the wall, and tax reform), and being able to play golf every weekend.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


That's about the only thing I could thank him for  The markets  as good as they've been without his help, would never have gone up like this with hillary  The promise of tax relief is huge


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, there are lots of people who are blaming Obama for Trump's election, but that's not really how it went...................
> 
> The day that Obama was elected and sworn in, the GOP swore to make him a one term president and did everything they could to stop him from doing anything.  Along the way, there were a lot of demagogue statements made about him (emotional appeals with not much substance about how bad Obama was, even though the stockmarket recovered and hit record highs, and unemployment went down to 5 percent).  Trump saw how things were going, and because he's such a good demagogue, he was able to seize the narrative and lead people with emotional appeals and not much substance.
> 
> Now that he's in office?  He's continuing to do the same thing.  Screaming about stuff that doesn't really matter, while avoiding getting anything done that he had promised (ACA repeal, the wall, and tax reform), and being able to play golf every weekend.


so let me get this straight.

obama was the victim and the right were the bad guys.

now that the right is in power, or at least *not* the left, trump is still being stupid over things that don't matter (would agree to a large degree) and he plays too much golf.

so you reach to insult him with something that obama himself was hugely "guilty" of in his term.

circular logic is where i get lost and lose interest.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Are you saying that it is BS that she is the most qualified candidate in the history?
Or are you saying that it is BS that she isn't the most qualified candidate in the history?



> *Hillary Clinton smartest woman in the world*
> Back in the 1990’s when she served as first lady (co-president, some say) Hillary Clinton was widely known as “The Smartest Woman in the World.” *Her husband* supposedly coined the term, but *Rush Limbaugh* ran with it, snarking and laughing. Soon it was household.
> *‘The Smartest Woman in the World’ Flunks Her Foreign ...*
> www.theblaze.com/contributions/the-smartest-woman-in-the-world-flunks-her-foreign-policy-exam-2/


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


first time i've ever seen you say something good about trump w/o a caveat. 

wait "as good as they've been w/o his help" implies the president wouldn't need to do anything at all so how would hillary have tanked them?

nevermind. there was that disclaimer in there anyway.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I believe it was you who asked "what BS fake news"? I was giving the example that calling her the most qualified candidate ever was the BS fake news...she is one of the least qualified ever and calling her the most qualified is proof of "fake news"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Bill Weld: Hillary Clinton might be most qualified candidate - CNNPolitics


> Weld 'not sure anybody is more qualified than Hillary Clinton' to be president


 Oh you mean this fake news, from CNN... No wonder the president is always calling CNN fake news.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


FINALLY...
Trumpovitch finally acknowledged that there’s a fire in California. 
Maybe the fires are a good news story or that it’s what they signed up for.?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I could never call her the most qualified   BUT I believe the distance between her and trump as far as being presidential  is great,,,,,,  maybe greater than any 2 candidates before them ....IMHO


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> I could never call her the most qualified


fake news called her that


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


*Every success that Trump experiences is a direct result of plans the Obama people set in motions years ago...the economy, the market, low interest rates, ACA which was paid for when passed, everything. The only thing Trump has done is rid the country of regulations that the banks are now predoritically abusing as we speak...the credit card industry is back in full blast....and the bubble will soon burst!!*


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

the mother of the slain soldier
*Mother of slain soldier backs congresswoman after Trump says she 'fabricated' his comments to widow*
X

A Florida congresswoman said President Donald Trump offended the widow of a deceased soldier when he called her on Tuesday to offer his condolences.
Trump disputed the congresswoman's characterization of the call, calling it a fabrication and adding that he had proof it was so.
The deceased soldier's mother said the congresswoman's account of the conversation was accurate.



ALLAN SMITH
Oct 18th 2017 11:58AM
X
A Florida congresswoman said President Donald Trump offended the widow of a deceased soldier when he called her on Tuesday to offer his condolences.

Trump disputed the congresswoman's characterization of the call, calling it a fabrication and adding that he had proof it was so.
The deceased soldier's mother said the congresswoman's account of the conversation was accurate.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > I could never call her the most qualified
> ...


so they went a little overboard    but could you agree that trump was among the top unqualified?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2017)

Trumpistas, the good people of America will always kick Trump's ass up between his ears so he can hear America kicking it.

He was wrong in the moment and then tried to cover it up.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



What was fake news about Hillary?  Did she not have two servers hidden at her house that she used to conduct official business on?  Did she not have those servers "scrubbed" to destroy what was on them when they were discovered?  Did she not deliberately mislead both the families of the men killed in Benghazi over what happened as well as the rest of the nation?  Did Bill Clinton not clandestinely meet with Loretta Lynch just days before the Justice Department was to rule on Hillary's emails?  Did the Clinton's not run a pay for play scheme through the Clinton Foundation?  Did Hillary Clinton not use the Clinton Foundation charity money to help support her campaign staff?

Hillary's as sleazy as they come, Eddie!  She and her husband have made themselves into multi millionaires by exchanging political favors for cash!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I have on more than one occasion on this forum called trump the second worst candidate to ever run...and there we are not just talking about the degree to which the media played up hillary, we are talking about the danger of accepting t media as an unbiased source of information, when it consciously and consistently picks a side it automatically converts from news to propaganda and whenever you quote it you become a willing propagandist or unwitting dupe...it is dangerous


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> the mother of the slain soldier
> *Mother of slain soldier backs congresswoman after Trump says she 'fabricated' his comments to widow*
> X
> 
> ...


on a previous post of yours:
Trump Caught Lying to Cover-up His Disrespect for Fallen Soldiers

you cry out BUT LOOK WHAT THE WIDOW SAID!!!

and now we're get something of some sort of quote from the mom, not the widow, as proof.

you say a lot of shit eddie and every single time it seems i dig for you to back it up, you run elsewhere and pretend it's the same.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

Been watching the WH briefing and Mrs. Sanders said that the reason it took Trump 12 days to write the letters was because of "extensive procedures" and that they didn't get the CACO package until last Thursday.

That is a bunch of unadulterated B.S.  I served over 20 years in the U.S. Navy as a Personnelman, which means that I handled all the enlisted paperwork for the command.  And, yeah, there was a time in my career that I had to prepare a CACO message for one of our sailors who had been sucked under the ship by a tugboat wake.

When a casualty occurs like this, the military has 24 hours or LESS to notify the family that someone died.  That starts with a message detailing the circumstances, what happened, who their next of kin is, where they are located at.  I mean there is a lot of information that is contained in that message.

That message also goes to a whole bunch of places.  CACO office where the member listed as home of record, Washington DC, BUPERS, and everyone that is up the chain of command.

And..............it's not a message that is sent via normal priority.  The highest priority for messages that we had was Flash Priority, which means transmit immediately and distribute as quickly as possible.

No..............it didn't take 12 days for the WH to be notified that those troops had died.

Here's the checklist if you want to read it for yourself.  I've listed the part of the checklist that says a condolence letter will be sent within 48 hours.

https://www.cnic.navy.mil/content/dam/cnic/hq/pdfs/CACO FHS/CACO Notification Checklist _2013v2_.pdf


Notifying Other Active-Duty Relatives:
Inform the NOK that OPNAV N135C can assist with notifying
any other active-duty relatives.

*Letter of Circumstances:
Inform NOK that a condolence letter is forthcoming from the commanding
officer and then follow up with parent command to ensu
re the letter is prepared and mailed to NOK within
48 hours.*

Investigations:
Advise NOK that investigations will be conduc
ted as warranted, i.e., Line of Duty,
JAGMAN, Aircraft Mishap or police report. Tell them
that you can assist them in completing the requests
for this information on a later visit and will keep them a
pprised of the status of any relevant investigations.

Immediate Needs
: Inquire as to any immediate needs of NOK (for example emergency financial needs).
Assistance can be obtained from the local Navy-Marin
e Corps Relief Society and the American Red Cross
.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



I've always maintained that the liberal media is as responsible for Donald Trump being President as any conservative group.  They pushed Trump hard during the GOP primaries because they thought he would be the easiest candidate for Hillary Clinton to defeat!  If you look at the coverage that CNN provided to Trump up through his being chosen as the GOP candidate and then compare it to the coverage they gave him once he was nominated it's patently obvious that they were engaged in "cherry picking" the opposition they wanted to run Hillary against.  I think what has them in full out "Trump Hysteria" at the moment is in part guilt because they KNOW that they misjudged Hillary's appeal to the American voter so badly!


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

I give up,,,,  first mods down my neck and now Hillary haters  or blind people who can't see trump for what he is I'll just  mend the wounds some of my stocks have inflicted on me   Tomorrow


----------



## deanrd (Oct 18, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to learn more every day on just what a disgusting poor excuse of a person Donald Trump is.
> ...


Obama's not president.

But it's true.  He did serve as president with distinction.  He was admired all over the world except by racists in this country.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> they KNOW that they misjudged Hillary's appeal to the American voter so badly!


yeah, they fell for their own hype


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

You know, ever since Trump started to run for office, he's kept amping up the crazy as he goes along. 

Now, his comment about shooting someone on 5th Ave pretty much went unnoticed, and his attack on a Gold Star family went away, but it seems that he may have finally bit off more than he can chew with this widow and her mother. 

It's gonna be interesting to see if Trump is able to weather this one.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 18, 2017)

So the wife of the fallen hero was hurt by Trump's choice of words. Does anyone truly believe the president would call up a widow and purposely upset her ?
Sounds to me like the woman and the Congresswoman were already Trump haters, and likely would have been unsatisfied regardless of how he worded his call to her.

Here's likely what happened:

The mother heard this: "But you know he must have known what he signed up for". (So too bad that he's now dead)

Trump meant it like this: "But you know he must have known what he signed up for" (And he answered the call of his country anyway)


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

I thought at the WH briefing this afternoon, was pretty lame trying to cover this up.

Sanders said that the reason it took 12 days for the letters and the calls is because CACO procedures need to be followed, and the process didn't allow for the WH to find out until last Thursday. 

That is B.S.  CACO messages go out as quickly as you can get them made, and they go to EVERYONE in the chain of command, as well as BUPERS and all the other places, and they know within hours of the death, because the military has to notify the NOK within 24 hours, with a condolence letter coming to the family within 48.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So the wife of the fallen hero was hurt by Trump's choice of words. Does anyone truly believe the president would call up a widow and purposely upset her ?
> Sounds to me like the woman and the Congresswoman were already Trump haters, and likely would have been unsatisfied regardless of how he worded his call to her.
> 
> Here's likely what happened:
> ...



You ever serve in the military Drifter?  I did, for over 20 years, and yeah, all military people know that the job we signed up for has a chance of killing us.  Not only is there battle, but training, and in the Navy, ending up falling over the side of the ship, or getting snapped in half by a broken cable. 

We all know that the job we signed up for is dangerous.  

However..................that is not something we talk about when consoling family members of the fallen.  We talk about how much of an asset they were to the command, how much they were respected and liked, as well as that they are going to be sorely missed.  We don't say that they knew what they were signing up for when they die, because it's just insensitive. 

Did Trump intend to piss off the widow and mother?  Probably not, but that doesn't change the fact that when it comes to things like this, Trump is clueless and not very empathetic.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 18, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


You know .... you got to love the simplicity of the liberal mind.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 18, 2017)

RealDave said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Well, hell ----- there's the race card!!!

That didn't take long, did it?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No he won because people were sick and tired of Obama and the Democratic party's policies.  

I'd say someone who has run a multi billion dollar business employing tens of thousands, knows far more than a "community organizing" radical leftist who never ran a business, had a fucking job or employed a single person.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > they KNOW that they misjudged Hillary's appeal to the American voter so badly!
> ...


Yeah we misjudged  that less than 50% of the voting public would believe Russian fake stories and other bs made up by trump and his people   and her not to visit wisconsin  was stupid


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > they KNOW that they misjudged Hillary's appeal to the American voter so badly!
> ...



Hillary gets you all of the Clinton sleaze...with none of Slick Willie's charisma.  It's what the liberal media never seemed to grasp about her.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah right, "millions have had their policies cancelled at years end"...now that's pure Leftie lunacy at it's finest.  What won't you guys say to justify Obama's disastrous presidency.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Sigh...oh, Eddie!  At some point you're going to realize that the whole "Russian Collusion" thing was nothing more than a diversion put out there by the leaders of the liberal wing of the Democratic Party to keep people like you from focusing on how badly THEY ran the Clinton campaign!  Hillary didn't lose because of the Russians...Hillary lost because she's Hillary!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2017)

Virginia mom on radio stated she got a rubber stamped letter from Omama 7 months after her sons death in Afghanistan
Local, county and state officials all visited or sent condolences in two weeks


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


yeah, how's that russia thing going for ya? bout ready to lower the boom there?...lol


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


no, you're wrong, if the lefties do not see it on TV they will never realize it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


With all the proof they've come up with  on FB and Twitter you call  russian collusion  a diversion ? With all the contacts trumps people have had with russian higher ups you call that a diversion ??  Really??  I' apologize Didn't mean to bother you today


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


your post reeks of desperation


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 18, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So the wife of the fallen hero was hurt by Trump's choice of words. Does anyone truly believe the president would call up a widow and purposely upset her ?
> ...



Yes I did serve, but not nearly as long as you. 

Anyway, Trump is terrible at speaking, PERIOD,  but I doubt he said anything outrageous that these two women claim. He probably didn't choose his words carefully, and didn't say what they wanted to hear, and he likely didn't communicate it with empathy.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


We did see trump on TV  and we got a belly full   A disgusting man  an even worse president


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


the silver lining is we didn't get hillary


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> [Q
> 
> I'm curious, Eddie...what exactly is "so insensitive" about that comment?  Anyone who's in the Special Forces would tell you the same exact thing...that they know they've signed up for extremely dangerous duty...and anyone who's loved one was in the Special Forces and was killed will tell you that it hurts to have the person they love taken away from them!  So what is "so insensitive" about saying what Trump said?
> 
> ...



I concur. I think Trump is a piece of shit, but this is just a beat up. The media are quoting the first part of what he said without the second and thus it loses its context. What it does do is dilute the real criticism of Trump because when he really needs his arse kicked (which is most of the time), his supporters can point to these instances where the left is being pedantic.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



Hey, you guys are right, in the military we DO understand that it's a job that can kill us.  We even make grim jokes about it on occasion. 

But, it's not something we say to a departed member's loved ones during their time of grief.  We tell them how much they were appreciated in the command, how much they were respected and that we will miss them. 

Not that they knew they could die when they signed up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



Thank god.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 18, 2017)

Quick question for all you people who are defending Trump's comments. 

Police officers sign up for a dangerous job, and we all know that they can die at any time because of random police shootings. 

But, would it be appropriate to tell the widows of the officers who have been murdered that they knew what they were signing up for?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 18, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



Today's msm is no better than tabloid journalism, all driven by ratings and too much competition.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


you heard the one about be careful what you wish for ,,,it might come true??   You got what you wished for  How's he doing??   very very greatly?? lol


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Virginia mom on radio stated she got a rubber stamped letter from Omama 7 months after her sons death in Afghanistan
> Local, county and state officials all visited or sent condolences in two weeks


This whole problem arose when the the Left's messiah Hussein Obama PBUH (Piss be upon his name) was insulted by Trump for the treasonous anti American piece of shit that Hussein is.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


If we go to war with NK I'll remind you of that thank god


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You heard the one about "there is no path to victory"?


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2017)

The phone call and the calls interpretation is only one part of the story. The phone call came about 12 days late. The beginning of the story is that the President was derelict in duty in not having contacted the family until his dereliction was exposed by the media.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


you heard about 'never count your chickens before they're hatched'...know anyone like that?...lol...I still cannot get the smile off my face


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


no But I believe there are paths to everything you do in life  Trump has no path no plan  just a blabbermouth  who has already bitten off more than he can chew


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> The phone call and the calls interpretation is only one part of the story. The phone call came about 12 days late. The beginning of the story is that the President was derelict in duty in not having contacted the family until his dereliction was exposed by the media.


But Hillary and Obama weren't in dereliction of duties when they lied to the face of the grieving Ben Ghazi parents and the entire nation?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

franky YES chickens were counted before the hatching  NEVER in a million years did I believe the stupidity of the American people  that would give us a Trump


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


He bit off and chewed the presidency when he beat 17 establishment republican candidates plus a crooked handpicked criminal Democratic incumbent who also had the entire media, the presidency, and the intelligence agencies and deep state behind her.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Your repubs bashed Gore bashed  Kerry bashed Obama and now Hillary  Your repubs are so FOS  You'll bash demean spit on any Dem so please stop your BS ,,,,,Oh yeah Bill too  Only he fooled you


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


any one of those men he lied about would have made a better president than him


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


What planet exactly do you live on again?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 18, 2017)

*



*​*Just a misunderstanding that Black woman had a cheap phone and could not hear me well *
*White House walks back Trump claim that Dem fabricated remarks to widow — now says he was ‘misunderstood’*​


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I guess you forgot that when Romney and Mc Cain ran, the Left and the crooked media used the same bullshit racist / sexist cards on them.  Only they didn't fight back (for the American people) like Trump did.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The planet where a pussy grabber whose "bad" heel kept him from serving his country  and became president  Could have written a book about it but nobody would believe it


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The left found a grieving family member who also happens to be a Democrat and they honed in on it.  Is there anything that is off limits to Leftist scum?  I think not.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


actually it was liberals who did all the spitting on our troops...literally


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

If any of you feel like bashing hillary be my guest but please don't insult my intelligence by saying trump isn't the worst garbage America has ever known to become president


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Is that the same planet where a sitting president of the US sexually assaulted women, and he forces a 20 year old intern his own daughter's age to give him a blowjob under the Oval Office table while he shoves cigars up her pussy?  Not to mention the president's wife who happens to be a "woman's rights" person (ya right) who then runs as the Democratic candidate attacks these assaulted women and calls them everything in the book from trailer trash to greedy whores?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Their short term memory is failing them, they forget why overwhelming majority of the military voted for Trump, and still support him fully.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


let me know of what court found him guilty of that bs ,,,,and I guess you believe that shit but not the 12 ladies that spoke up about the pussy grabber


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2017)

Liberals are so emotionally addled that they really do believe that Trumps verbal guy talk comments about grabbing pussy from 15 years ago is Worse than Bill and Harvey actually sticking their member in pu**y despite the woman's objections

Can you emotionally addled, fact deficient liberals even agree that there is a vast difference between Saying something and Doing something???


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


So I guess the stained dress, his lies, Hillary's attacks on the women, and his impeachment proceedings for lying under oath wasn't proof enough for you.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


I miss slick...anyone who can do to hillary what he did and get the backing of NOW is a real man


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals are so emotionally addled that they really do believe that Trumps verbal guy talk comments about grabbing pussy from 15 years ago is Worse than Bill and Harvey actually sticking their member in pu**y despite the woman's objections
> 
> Can you emotionally addled, fact deficient liberals even agree that there is a vast difference between Saying something and Doing something???


They have disconnected themselves from reality.  Have you realized anytime you discuss these issues with a liberal they start getting very emotional and irrational and lose total control of themselves.  They are literally going crazy.  LOL


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are so emotionally addled that they really do believe that Trumps verbal guy talk comments about grabbing pussy from 15 years ago is Worse than Bill and Harvey actually sticking their member in pu**y despite the woman's objections
> ...


they are, just pop into a thread and right in the middle of the convo say "GUN"...Then watch the insanity...lol


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2017)

We have partly created this feelings driven mess by institutionally catering to people's perceptions rather than the actuality of many given situations
That door of "tolerance" is being held less wide open and the fact deficient, emotionally dependent are in a dither


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals are so emotionally addled that they really do believe that Trumps verbal guy talk comments about grabbing pussy from 15 years ago is Worse than Bill and Harvey actually sticking their member in pu**y despite the woman's objections
> 
> Can you emotionally addled, fact deficient liberals even agree that there is a vast difference between Saying something and Doing something???


Ask those 12 women who stood up against trump  And Bill did what over a womens objections??? Really  You have proof of that?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He lied about a BJ  ???  You wouldn't with your wife, kids the world listening to you ?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 18, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Today's msm is no better than tabloid journalism, all driven by ratings and too much competition.



To a large degree you are right. It's all about click bait. But with publishes losing vast amounts of revenue due to print no longer being viable, and with digital being hard to make a dollar from, it has become inevitable. Then you have bloggers who just write shit without any indepth research, it's no wonder there is the rise of Trump.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> He lied about a BJ ??? You wouldn't with your wife, kids the world listening to you ?


no one said he did not have a reason, just that he lied, and now you have given us proof of why he led...and if what you say is true, then wouldn't he lie about the entire incident for the same reason, the real problem here is where was the media and women activists demanding his ouster?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > He lied about a BJ ??? You wouldn't with your wife, kids the world listening to you ?
> ...


Where???? I heard it loud and clear back then  and it lasted for a long while  I only hope the pressure is put on trump the same way it was on Bill and Obama


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


to use your own criteria -

let me know which court found trump guilty of excessive, or any, pussy grabbing.

your rules, man. i just apply them evenly. you say i'm defending trump, i say you're blindly attacking.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


He lied about a BJ in the Oval office, lied about his assaults on many women, shoved a cigar up a 20 year old intern's pussy in the Oval Office.  Then he and his wife proceeded to trash the women Bill abused.  Your Leftie heroes and symbols of ethics, justice and morality are empty suits and corrupt perverts that aren't even wearing clothes. Ha ha ha.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 18, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> usan Rice went on 5 Sunday shows blaming the video, your dear leader blamed the video 13 days later at the UN. Then you have these:



The guy who masterminded the attack said it was about the videos. 

It was about the videos.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 18, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> I don't hate on the President because of what he is doing. My stock portfolio is going through the roof and illegals are self deporting to Canada or back across the southern border in droves. Make America Great Again, long live President Trump..



Don't worry, when your imaginary stock portfolio crashes, you'll stop talking about it, Barbie.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > usan Rice went on 5 Sunday shows blaming the video, your dear leader blamed the video 13 days later at the UN. Then you have these:
> ...




Of course he did. 


.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


_ll take the word of 12 women over the word of a thrice married pervert_


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


what assaults??  You have pictures of that cigar in a ladies pussy?  and trashing paid liars is a bad thing?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Just out of his mouth OR doesn't that count??


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > usan Rice went on 5 Sunday shows blaming the video, your dear leader blamed the video 13 days later at the UN. Then you have these:
> ...



*"Initially, the attack was thought to be perpetrated by an angry mob responding to a video made in the United States that mocked Islam and the Prophet Mohammed, but it is later determined to be a terrorist attack."*
*
Benghazi Mission Attack Fast Facts - CNN*


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


so you'll change the criteria again when you don't like how it fits...

and - again you keep thinking i'm defending trump and i would suppose indirectly i am - but my point is you excuse the sexual misconduct for bill, say "what court found clinton guilty"? as a "get out of jail" free card, but you won't apply that same method of thinking to trump cause ...

well i think we both know why.

seems you don't care who clinton does or how inappropriately he can act, but trump? you hate him so nothing will ever get by you w/o you bagging on trump.

again, i understand it, but i don't think you see how shallow and superficial it makes you look.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 18, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


so an admission of the act is enough for you to hate them.

When Clinton admitted to the Lewinsky affair - CNN Video

out of his own mouth, right?

where will you dodge to now, eddie my friend?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > usan Rice went on 5 Sunday shows blaming the video, your dear leader blamed the video 13 days later at the UN. Then you have these:
> ...


And the moon is made of Swiss Cheese, and Hillary never sent or received classified emails, and if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate on the President because of what he is doing. My stock portfolio is going through the roof and illegals are self deporting to Canada or back across the southern border in droves. Make America Great Again, long live President Trump..
> ...


Stock market surpassed 23,000 today making it a record high, but the crooked media is mum about it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Too rightarded. <smh>

The Dow Obama handed trump was triple above its recession low. Employment was in its unprecedented 75 consecutive month of growth.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So if things were so rosy then why was Hillary rejected..someone who basically ran on Obama's legacy, and had the media including Obama and his cronies, and the intelligence establishment pulling hard for her.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 18, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Dedicated Lefties like this guy lost all self respect and intellectual honesty a long time ago.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2017)

At this point what difference does  it make anyway


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

Trump was derelict in his duty as CiC in his failure to pay proper honor and respect to fallen soldiers. Having failed to even mention them in so much as a tweet, let alone an official White House comment, he additionally failed to make personal contact with the families for twelve days after their deaths. In defending his incompetence and failure he has turned the situation into an ego inspired circus-like event, degrading the entire process of grieving for the families and the country.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Well according to General Kelly who was there during the call and was listening, he saw nothing improper or insensitive about ithe call and commented that Trump was in fact fact doing his best to consol the mother.  Unlike that piece of shit Obama to didn't even bother calling General Kelly when he lost his son in combat.  This is while general Kelly was serving in the Obama administration. 

Just to give you an idea of how filthy and disgusting the Left actually is.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump was derelict in his duty as CiC in his failure to pay proper honor and respect to fallen soldiers. Having failed to even mention them in so much as a tweet, let alone an official White House comment, he additionally failed to make personal contact with the families for twelve days after their deaths. In defending his incompetence and failure he has turned the situation into an ego inspired circus-like event, degrading the entire process of grieving for the families and the country.



liar


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 19, 2017)

When the Vaughans lost their soldier they asked that the mtg on the tarmac be private.   No press or pictures
Next day obama's fat face is all over the front page saluting the casket
They were pissed


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


based on a housing crisis linked to the dems


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was derelict in his duty as CiC in his failure to pay proper honor and respect to fallen soldiers. Having failed to even mention them in so much as a tweet, let alone an official White House comment, he additionally failed to make personal contact with the families for twelve days after their deaths. In defending his incompetence and failure he has turned the situation into an ego inspired circus-like event, degrading the entire process of grieving for the families and the country.
> ...


Nothing in that post is a lie. You can not articulate any part of it as a lie. If you could you would, but you can't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> What was fake news about Hillary? Did she not have two servers hidden at her house that she used to conduct official business on? Did she not have those servers "scrubbed" to destroy what was on them when they were discovered?



Oh, noes, she used private Email just like Colin Powell and Condi Rice did!  



Oldstyle said:


> Did she not deliberately mislead both the families of the men killed in Benghazi over what happened as well as the rest of the nation?



Nope. She didn't. The intel agencies said it was about a video, and that's what she told people.  Oh, yeah, and it really was about a video. 



Oldstyle said:


> Did Bill Clinton not clandestinely meet with Loretta Lynch just days before the Justice Department was to rule on Hillary's emails?



Well, it's not "Clandestine" if everyone knew about it.  



Oldstyle said:


> Did the Clinton's not run a pay for play scheme through the Clinton Foundation? Did Hillary Clinton not use the Clinton Foundation charity money to help support her campaign staff?



Again, where's the evidence of that?  



Oldstyle said:


> Hillary's as sleazy as they come, Eddie! She and her husband have made themselves into multi millionaires by exchanging political favors for cash!



And yet you've spent 100 million trying to prove that and haven't come up with a thing.  So Either Hillary is a master criminal, or you are completely full of shit.  

I'm going with the latter. 

But boy, you showed her. Now we have an asshole in there that says really insensitive things to war widows.  It's like we elected Leslie Neilson to the Presidency.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> I've always maintained that the liberal media is as responsible for Donald Trump being President as any conservative group. They pushed Trump hard during the GOP primaries because they thought he would be the easiest candidate for Hillary Clinton to defeat!



I don't think it was anything that sinister.  I think the Media pushed Trump because he was good for ratings. That's the problem when you do news to sell corn flakes instead of informing the public.  

They probably didn't think the GOP electorate would be dumb enough to nominate him, much less elect him. 



Oldstyle said:


> If you look at the coverage that CNN provided to Trump up through his being chosen as the GOP candidate and then compare it to the coverage they gave him once he was nominated it's patently obvious that they were engaged in "cherry picking" the opposition they wanted to run Hillary against.



Or Trump just knew how to use the media to promote himself, because he's been doing that for the last 30 years.  Again, this is really on the GOP for nominating him, not on the Media for talking about him. 

I think once he got the nomination, the Media had a "what the fuck did you do?" moment.  But they also did a lot of 'Well, here's Trump talking about grabbing pussy, but Hillary still has that E-mail thing", because they felt a need to be "balanced". 



Oldstyle said:


> I think what has them in full out "Trump Hysteria" at the moment is in part guilt because they KNOW that they misjudged Hillary's appeal to the American voter so badly!



No, what has them in Trump Hysteria at the moment is that our system failed and put a crazy person in the White House who is trying to instigate a nuclear war with someone.  Someone who's own Secretary of State calls "A fucking Moron".   

Yet no one will do what has to be done to get him out.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> No he won because people were sick and tired of Obama and the Democratic party's policies.



Except he lost by 3 million votes.   



Roudy said:


> I'd say someone who has run a multi billion dollar business employing tens of thousands, knows far more than a "community organizing" radical leftist who never ran a business, had a fucking job or employed a single person.



Again, Trump inherited a business his Daddy built, and managed to not fuck it up so badly, but about half his business ventures went bankrupt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Well according to General Kelly who was there during the call and was listening, he saw nothing improper or insensitive about ithe call and commented that Trump was in fact fact doing his best to consol the mother. Unlike that piece of shit Obama to didn't even bother calling General Kelly when he lost his son in combat. This is while general Kelly was serving in the Obama administration.



Do you actually have a quote where General Kelly claimed either of these things?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




fuck you low life lying scum


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



No, I mean doubling the amount of people on food stamps and having the lowest labor participation rate in decades. Doubling the national debt in 8 years.

NOW the stock market is hitting record highs on a weekly basis and unemployment is the lowest its been in years. In fact things are going so good people are wondering if it can keep going.

Obama was the first president in history to not have a single quarter with 3% GDP growth. That's phenomenally bad. Obama was the only candidate the dems could have put up that made GWB look like Eisenstein. 

Obama competing with Jimmy Carter for ‘worst former president’


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> No, I mean doubling the amount of people on food stamps and having the lowest labor participation rate in decades. Doubling the national debt in 8 years.



Okay, let's look at these statements. 

The Labor Participation Rate has been declining since 1999.  It has much more to do with the aging of the population than it does with any policy. 

Food stamp participation has increased because employers aren't paying a living wage.  A lot of folks on food stamps have jobs, and that's part of the problem. The other part of the problem is all those old people retiring and having no savings, or having their savings wiped out in the crashes of 01 and 08.  

As for the national debt- Same problem. We have all these obligations and we don't want to pay for them. 

So let's blame the black guy for the problems the GOP Caused. That'll work!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok, so basically Obama is blameless? Obama was quoted as saying that being 10 trillion in debt is irresponsible.

He left us 20 trillion in debt.

Fuck that nigga.

Continue to make excuses for Obama, that's what put Trump in the white house. When will you people ever learn?


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 19, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I doubt you know anything about Benghazi. But do rant on.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


it just seems to me iceman that the way SOME people think that if it was ok for Bill and he got away with it why can't Trump?? and BTW I was a Republican in those days  and only changed to become a DEM after voting for GWB in 2000,,,,,,Trump imo is a disgrace and I don't think much of his supporters either


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


guess you don't get the financial stations like cnbc   ,,was on all day about the 23000


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fuck that nigga.



Ah, yes, we can't really have a conversation about Obama without you exposing your racism. It's like you people can't help yourselves.  

Here's the thing about the debt under Obama, the Bush Tax Cuts and Bush wars were baked into the pie.  Once Obama brought those to an end, lo and behold, the deficit went from a trillion a year


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...





> and BTW I was a Republican in those days and only changed to become a DEM after voting for GWB in 2000,,,,


Yeah, we all believe you...

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#4) Sociopaths invent outrageous lies about their experiences.* They wildly exaggerate things to the point of absurdity, but when they describe it to you in a storytelling format, for some reason it sounds believable at the time.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well according to General Kelly who was there during the call and was listening, he saw nothing improper or insensitive about ithe call and commented that Trump was in fact fact doing his best to consol the mother. Unlike that piece of shit Obama to didn't even bother calling General Kelly when he lost his son in combat. This is while general Kelly was serving in the Obama administration.
> ...


Kelly is DISGUSTED with his sons name being brought up  Guess who brought it up?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ok, so basically Obama is blameless? Obama was quoted as saying that being 10 trillion in debt is irresponsible.
> 
> He left us 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> ...




indeed it is 

hopefully we will get some more trump like folks in congress


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Barbie, Churchill never said that. 

For anyone interested in the origins of this quote and how it has been misattributed to a lot of people, here's a link. 

If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain | Quote Investigator


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Kelly is DISGUSTED with his sons name being brought up Guess who brought it up?



Kelly isn't disgusted enough to quit, so that's on him 

He keeps deluding himself that Trump's pure awfulness can be "contained".


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


There are 4 or 5 here from another board that might attest to that  But they're still republicans so I'm not sure what they'll say   My wife almost divorced me over it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




the troll known as eds makes up shit again


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


and therein lies the problem. if hillary can setup a private e-mail server and delete 33k "personal mails" and there is no consequence, hell you can run for president with such questionable logic, what can the next guy do?

president over president we've slowly kept pushing what we allow for no other reason than the last guy got away with it. but again, we push further each time in some way. further way from ourselves, further away from being able to reel it back in, and further away from ever being a complete country again.

we can't talk about the crimes of 1 politician because someone will bring up what the last one got away with. now those who liked the last one will defend to the death and crank up their attacks on the other side and THIS IS WHERE OUR DIVIDE COMES FROM.

a refusal to see ourselves for who we are and what we are doing because of what the last guy got away with.

sooner or later the excuses must stop and accountability must kick in or it's over. while you run around going WAH TRUMP IS MEAN how is that going to stop a thing? yes, he is. a dick quite often. but the constant petty fights both sides engage in is the weak point here. i don't have a problem with many of trumps policies, i have a problem with him having to answer each and every criticism he gets in a warlike fashion. that sets off more of the left and suddenly we're worse off talking about bad phone conversations and this is not any better than where do people pee anymore?

are we really this petty a country to where we define our leadership by how they act on the phone and if they take up the great "pee where you want" cause while the rest of the world falls to shit?

so i get frustrated because people bicker over the most petty crap as if it is life changing and more important than our educational system that is falling apart. our infrastructure that is woefully inadequate for handle our growth. our culture has gotten so wrapped up into 140 characters or less they can't see the big picture or what really matters.

just hate trump. all good.

you're right in that "bill got away with it, why can't trump"? i see you defend bill despite his actions being on par with trumps.

why?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


As usual jon you've been FOS for many years  You're like a sheep  believing everything your owners tell you So do us both a favor and Fk off


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I gave your post that winner   ,,,but I don't defend Bill    I guess I just didn't give a damn  I thought he was a reasonably good president  but after voting for GWB  I just couldn't take him or the repub congress anymore and switched   Market getting killed this morning   going for nails and haircut  cu later


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 19, 2017)

D


JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I've always maintained that the liberal media is as responsible for Donald Trump being President as any conservative group. They pushed Trump hard during the GOP primaries because they thought he would be the easiest candidate for Hillary Clinton to defeat!
> ...



Dude, the Clinton campaign had that 20 year old tape of Trump talking about "grabbing pussy" all cued up and ready to go long before it was leaked to the press.  Why do you think her people were so happy to push Trump's nomination with the wholehearted cooperation of CNN and MSNBC?  They thought they could use THAT to mitigate Hillary's email scandal and the Benghazi debacle!  In the long run...the voters didn't CARE!  They still saw Clinton as corrupt and still thought the Washington culture needed to be changed.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



and therein lies the problem. you give a damn when someone you don't like does it, but if someone you like does it, you don't care.

we don't hold people equally accountable for their actions and then sit around and wonder why we're in the toilet bowl we are in.

i don't defend trump either - i don't give a damn. so if we don't give a damn when our side screws up, how can we expect anything to change?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No he won because people were sick and tired of Obama and the Democratic party's policies.
> ...



Trump inherited a business that he turned into a financial empire!  Saying he managed not to fuck it up is laughable!  Did his father make millions simply licensing the Trump name?  Nope.  Donald did.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why do you lie? She was rejected by the states, not by the people. More people voted for her than for trump. You know, what you call rejection. Trump won because we elect presidents based on states’ electoral votes and not the national popular vote.

So more people wanted Obama’s policies to continue than they wanted trump. And again, the points that demonstrate you’re astoundingly rightarded... the Dow tripled and employment growth was in its 75th consecutive month when Obama passed the baton to trump.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

IMHO  they th


Oldstyle said:


> D
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> ...


 and they thought wrong  IMHO ,and got the MUCH lessor of the 2 candidates He shames America everytime he opens his mouth   so unlike Obama or Bill


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


when pigs fly or when there's bi partisanship in congress,,,,..same thing really


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



or when we start holding people accountable equally vs. only doing it when we take it personal. our government reflects us, not us, them.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> IMHO  they th
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> ...



Bill and Obama weren't running, Sparky!  Hillary was...and she's a freaking disaster!  You really wanted that level of corruption in the Oval Office?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.



Looks like you fail again. He told the truth and has witnesses.

All the democrats can do is lie lie lie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Well according to General Kelly who was there during the call and was listening, he saw nothing improper or insensitive about ithe call and commented that Trump was in fact fact doing his best to consol the mother.  Unlike that piece of shit Obama to didn't even bother calling General Kelly when he lost his son in combat.  This is while general Kelly was serving in the Obama administration.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of how filthy and disgusting the Left actually is.


Quote Kelly saying he never got a call from Obama about losing his son...


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


_*Obama was the first president in history to not have a single quarter with 3% GDP growth.*_

You’re insane. 

 There were 8 quarters north of 3% real GDP while Obama was president...

https://bea.gov/national/xls/gdpchg.xls


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ok, so basically Obama is blameless? Obama was quoted as saying that being 10 trillion in debt is irresponsible.
> 
> He left us 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> ...


Obama didn’t add $10 trillion in debt. You rightards live in a bubble of alternate facts.


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


What did the witnesses say?


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


Do you have a link to show what any of those witnesses have said to counter what the wife, mother, father, and congresswoman have said? How does the claim of having witnesses change the story if the alleged witnesses on the Presidents end of the phone call are not denying what the wife, mother, father, and congresswoman are saying? So let us see your link.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



That he was sincere and sympathetic.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



They are all denying what the congresscritter claims.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Not true. No one knows if they said that. That is what Trump’s press secretary claims. Not one person in the room with Trump has spoken up.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO  they th
> ...


What's the Diff Old??? Bill and Obama would still have brought out  the darkest side of Republicans Always has always will  And you greatly IMO overestimate all the evil you see in hillary   plutonium bs and most everything else


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No he won because people were sick and tired of Obama and the Democratic party's policies.
> ...


Again, Obama hadn't owned a business, worked for someone, or employed anyone before he became president. There was nothing special about him other than he was a radical anti American socialist with ties to the Democratic party.  He got everything handed to him in life because of affirmative action and white guilt.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

About t


Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


  the Niger thing
is beginning to have a Benghazi feel about it.  I wonder if Tillerson is up to 11 hours of Democrat grilling.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well according to General Kelly who was there during the call and was listening, he saw nothing improper or insensitive about ithe call and commented that Trump was in fact fact doing his best to consol the mother. Unlike that piece of shit Obama to didn't even bother calling General Kelly when he lost his son in combat. This is while general Kelly was serving in the Obama administration.
> ...



White House: Kelly Thought Trump's Call To Soldier's Widow Was 'Respectful'

White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders on Wednesday said President Donald Trump’s chief of staff John Kelly thought Trump’s phone call to the widow of a U.S. soldier killed in Niger was “respectful” and “completely appropriate.”

“He thought the call was respectful,” Sanders said during her daily briefing, “and he thought that the President did the best job he could under those circumstances to offer condolences on behalf of the country.”

She claimed Kelly thought Trump’s remarks to Myeshia Johnson, Sgt. La David T. Johnson’s widow, were “completely appropriate.”

***Let us that the piece of shit Obama never called general Kelly, when he lost his son in 2010.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It's the psychotic Dirtbags in the Democratic Party that started this whole fake news "Trump insulted grieving mother" total BS.  These cockroaches have no shame.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sanders is a f


Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sanders is a fn liar Did she say how come that 25k check trump said he'd be sending to a vets family never was sent until his BS was revealed? And Kelly said bringing his son up was DISGUSTING   Guess who did


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You idiots keep repeating this as if it means anything!  Look, Hillary lost, deal with it! And Obama oversaw the greatest loss in congressional seats, governorships, and state legislators probably in US history.  Trump turned states that had not voted blue for decades.  This despite Hillary had the media, Obama, and the intelligence agencies all pushing for her.  The fact that Libtards are in denial and cannot see the writing in the wall doesn't change jack shit!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Sanders is a f
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...


So you can't show me when exactly did Obama call general Kelly when he lost his son in 2010. 

I'll take Sander's claim about what Kelly said over a piece of shit congresswoman with a known history of being a rabid Trump hater.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Dude, the Clinton campaign had that 20 year old tape of Trump talking about "grabbing pussy" all cued up and ready to go long before it was leaked to the press.



The tape was from 2005, so how could it be 20 years old. 

Furthermore, Billy Bush didn't tell Uncle Jeb that this tape was out there.  You think that would be the guy who could have used it. 



Oldstyle said:


> Why do you think her people were so happy to push Trump's nomination with the wholehearted cooperation of CNN and MSNBC? They thought they could use THAT to mitigate Hillary's email scandal and the Benghazi debacle!



Yeah, okay, except nobody really cared about those things outside the Hate Radio fever swamps. 



Oldstyle said:


> In the long run...the voters didn't CARE! They still saw Clinton as corrupt and still thought the Washington culture needed to be changed.



Except-= again, Trump lost by 3 MILLION VOTES!!!!  

The voters DID care.  The voters said, "no way!"  

And our corrupt, awful system put Trump in charge anyway. We see every day what a mistake that was.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Again, Obama hadn't owned a business, worked for someone, or employed anyone before he became president.



So what?  Hey, have you actually met Business people.  They are the most two-faced, back-stabbing, useless pieces of shit in the world.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders on Wednesday said President Donald Trump’s chief of staff John Kelly thought Trump’s phone call to the widow of a U.S. soldier killed in Niger was “respectful” and “completely appropriate.”



Okay, and when I hear General Kelley say that publicly, then I'll take it seriously.  Not a POS like Huckabee Sanders, whose function in life is explaining away whatever crazy thing Trump said today.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, Obama hadn't owned a business, worked for someone, or employed anyone before he became president.
> ...


In one of your delusional flights of fantasy, you mentioned you had a business, so you would be right if you're not lying.

Anyway, Trump called four families and the only one "insulted" was the one a race pimp present. Go figger (sorry).


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



As usual eds your head is so far up your leftist ass 

you cant what party if any i associate with 

what is really funny is that you accuse me of what you do


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Link. You are making a big claim with nothing to substantiate your claim. Who is "they" and what did they say?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Link. You are making a big claim with nothing to substantiate your claim. Who is "they" and what did they say?


U'm still waiting for proof that $83 billion was missing from Ukrainian coffers, a country with a $77 billion GDP.

You're such a git Camp.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Link. You are making a big claim with nothing to substantiate your claim. Who is "they" and what did they say?
> ...



They always ask for links and then proclaim the links invalid.


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


You don't have a link is what you are saying. You just don't want to admit it. You don't have the integrity to admit it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Just came up from the beach ,,Ocean delightful ,showered shaved and not in the mood to hear any republican BS  or anything from Hillary and Obama  haters either


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Even GWB knows
*George W. Bush jabs at Trump’s America: "Bigotry or white-supremacy in any form" is un-American*
Former President George W. Bush on Thursday took multiple jabs at Donald Trump’s America — without mentioning him by name — decrying the rise in nationalism and bigotry he says puts democracy at risk.

The speech was delivered at a forum in New York sponsored by the George W. Bush Institute, a policy institute that’s part of his presidential library.

Bush lamented the rise in nationalism and trade protectionism, condemned the bigotry and anti-immigrant rhetoric that’s risen to the fore and agreed withintelligence community conclusions that Russia meddled in the 2016 presidential election. These are all policies Trump has either pushed or engaged in throughout his political rise and since he took office in January.

https://twitter.com/keithboykin


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


would this be like claiming trump said something offensive yet you still don't know the exact quote but are sure it's offensive anyway?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Even GWB knows
> *George W. Bush jabs at Trump’s America: "Bigotry or white-supremacy in any form" is un-American*
> Former President George W. Bush on Thursday took multiple jabs at Donald Trump’s America — without mentioning him by name — decrying the rise in nationalism and bigotry he says puts democracy at risk.
> 
> ...


who is anti-immigrant?

i can tell you who is anti-illegal-immigrant but for some reason the left keeps leaving out "illegal".


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


yet you don't care if people are not in the mood to hear trump-hating.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No, there are lots of links, I just know you and your kind and I don't give a shit about what you think. This is a nothingburger and Trump and the people there will prove it and you butthurt losers will move onto some other made up scandal.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Yes ice we should just leave the biggest liar ever to enter our WH alone  Let his disgusting behavior towards all the enemies he's making,go uncalled on  We should just turn the other cheek while he lies his ass off ?  Is that what a good citizen must do?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


and a Bengazi day to you Pred


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Are there any functioning brain cells in that head of yours?


----------



## Camp (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You don't have any links because there are none. No one at the White House has actually denied what the wife and witnesses said.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Searching for a fuck to give about your stupid lies, can't find one sorry.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Well I was a republican   That could be an excuse   Brain cells have been returning since I dumped that party of idiots


----------



## Meathead (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





eddiew37 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You're an 80-year old hipster ffs! Whatever lick of sense you once had has long since departed. Don't worry, as a liberal you'll be voting well into 130s.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


you can't seem to understand how you see trump, many see obama in the same light.

you keep pushing for how you feel and how that should be how we all *should* feel but that is never going to happen.

there are a lot of ways to show you do not approve of the president. whining like a spurned school girl isn't the best way to do it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


from your mouth to gods ear


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Don't approve???  It's worse than that The man is a calamity a disaster waiting to happen  There is no polite way to call that ass anything but what he shows he is...Now if others here think what a great improvement  he is over Obama  then I believe  they have their heads up trumps ass


----------



## Meathead (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Entropy's a bitch, but it explains why you've deteriorated. Even gets to your brain cells. That's life.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Meathead said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Meat  When I feel the brain is really going I'll go back to being a republican  I'll then feel at home


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What the fuck is wrong with you? Who said Hillary didn’t lose the election?

You said she was rejected and that’s absurd given more Americans voted for her than for trump.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


Fake news.  That is all.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> President Obama was at Dover AFB when the fallen from Benghazi were returned. So was Sec. of State Clinton.


Telling the families it was because of a movie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Sanders is a f
> ...


Why should anyone have to prove Obama called or not. Trump claims he didn’t. The onus is on him to prove his claims.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama was at Dover AFB when the fallen from Benghazi were returned. So was Sec. of State Clinton.
> ...


That’s what our intelligence community told the State Department.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> You said she was rejected and that’s absurd given more Americans voted for her than for trump.


She could have received 50 million more vote and the outcome would remain the same.   President Trump takes Oath of Office.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You mean like he proved Obama wasn't a citizen ??? We are having to deal with a president that I can only call a scumbag


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You said she was rejected and that’s absurd given more Americans voted for her than for trump.
> ...


So what? Had she received 50 million more votes, it would still be absurd to claim people rejected her.


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He sure does make a lot of false accusations about Obama. Must be penis envy.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



General Kelly said President Obama did not call.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So, those who voted against her did not reject her?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 19, 2017)

I think these phone calls from the President needs to stop.  A visit from an Officer and a form letter of condolences is enough.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Fair enough. I just checked the news and he did in fact clarify Obama did not call him.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


How is the person who got the most votes, rejected?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> So what? Had she received 50 million more votes, it would still be absurd to claim people rejected her.


It was virtually a 50/50 split.  Hillary was rejected by just as many who voted for her.   Don't forget, a sizable number of Bernie Supporters wanted him and reluctantly voted for her to keep the WH out of the reach of Trump.  Given that, the overwhelming majority of voters rejected her for President.  

Finally the name of the game is Electoral College. So my vote here in Iowa means something.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He seems to lie every time he opens his mouth and Repubs eat that crap up


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I believe him BUT he also said bringing up his sons name  was done by a sick man. Trump  ..{my words}


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Had she received 50 million more votes, it would still be absurd to claim people rejected her.
> ...


Virtually a 50/50 split?? She got 3 million more votes. How is the person who gets the most votes rejected? Sure, the states which actually elect the president, rejected her, but the people wanted her. It’s baffling how you think the person who got the most votes was rejected.

And what does that say for trump? He couldn’t even get as many votes as the person you think was rejected.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Jeasis fucking Christ you are a fucking asshole.

Do ya think that the worst recession in 80 fucking years might mean more people needing food stamps?

Do ya think that losing 800,000 fucking jobs a month means more people need food stamps?


Did you know the stock market was rising already setting records.

Do ya think the unemployment had been dropping already

We had a record string of monthly job  until your orange buddy took over.

But heyt, you chickenshit pussies blame Obama for the economic conditions created under George W Bush.

Go fuck yourself you pathetic POS.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 19, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ok, so basically Obama is blameless? Obama was quoted as saying that being 10 trillion in debt is irresponsible.
> 
> He left us 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> ...



Wow you racist POS.  

Racist people are ignorant, uninformed, uneducated asshole.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 19, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Had she received 50 million more votes, it would still be absurd to claim people rejected her.
> ...


 And many Republicans voted for Trump only because they wanted a Republican.  You don't actually think every who voted for Trump likes that asshole, do you?    Do you think the religious right really wanted to vote for a person married three times, who cheated on his wives, who groped women, who was a businss cheat & fraud?

You are quite delusional.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 19, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.



Trump said what the Congresswoman said so why did you claim he didn't?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 19, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama was at Dover AFB when the fallen from Benghazi were returned. So was Sec. of State Clinton.
> ...


When those present were asked, most said Clinton never mentioned the video.

You keep tyng about fallen soldiers.  What a low life POS you are.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


this might warrant consideration for best post of the year


----------



## Lilah (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Did everyone who voted vote for Hillary?  Did those who voted for Trump reject Hillary as President?

re·jec·tion
rəˈjekSH(ə)n/
_noun_

the dismissing or refusing of a proposal, idea, etc.
Do you need a safe place?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

Ya know who I'm talking about?
Psychologists vie to enumerate the facets of sociopathy. Joseph Newman argues that the sociopath has an attention bottleneck that allows him to focus only on one activity or train of thought, to the exclusion of others. Researchers, including Howard Kamler, say that the sociopath lacks not "moral" identity but self-identity altogether. Yet nowhere do I recognize myself more than in Hervey Cleckley's clinical profiles. In _The Mask of Sanity_, published in 1941, Cleckley distilled what he believed to be the 16 key behavioral characteristics that defined psychopathy. Most of these factors are still used today to diagnose sociopaths/psychopaths and others with antisocial disorders. (Psychopathy and sociopathy are terms with an intertwined clinical history, and they are now largely used interchangeably. The DSM excludes both, in favor of antisocial personality disorder.)


Superficial charm and good intelligence
Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
Unreliability
Untruthfulness and insincerity
Lack of remorse and shame
Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior
Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience
Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love
General poverty in major affective reactions
Specific loss of insight
Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without
Suicide threats rarely carried out
Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated
Failure to follow any life plan
See also: Confessions of a Sociopath


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Even GWB knows
> *George W. Bush jabs at Trump’s America: "Bigotry or white-supremacy in any form" is un-American*
> Former President George W. Bush on Thursday took multiple jabs at Donald Trump’s America — without mentioning him by name — decrying the rise in nationalism and bigotry he says puts democracy at risk.
> 
> ...




illegal immigration is not  racist you fuck tard


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



yes it is fake news and camp still insists on lying about it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

Meathead said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




eds has always been a little troll 

but he has really gone down hill fast this last year or so


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Even GWB knows
> ...


Well you asshole  you're talking to a guy who's fathers father snuck off a boat coming to america  and became a shoe repairer....guess I'm not a citizen either  Fu and all those who think like you Your kind will bring our country down


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


where do you get troll ??  You want to get real smart ?? Look up the definition  of socipath


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...






fuck eds i have had all but enough of your lying bs over the years 

if that is true you are not a legal citizen  unless you are "documented" --LOL

see it is fuckers like you casting those illegal democrat votes


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




because you are shit for brains

how many time have you recast yourself over the years

--LOL

so go fuck yourself troll


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


And they feel your head is up THEIR ass.  

Now what?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


what bs you spew What recast ???  I tell nothing but the truth here Why not??  and if fers like you don't believe me Kiss my white ass


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




now you are the son of an illegal immigrant 

what a dumb ass 

your leftarded brain has gone completely mush


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Turn me in you fuckn republican  You and ice are in the same boat


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.



Did you se today where General Kelly confirmed what POTUS said in that Obama did not call him after his son was killed in Afghanistan?

Quit being a hack like McLame

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




fuck you lying asshole

that is all you are

unlikely anyone believes your bs anymore


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


   did you send that 25k check yet ?? lol lol
I'm giving you a 10 jon  Just like dump gave himself a 10   lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


^^^boring leftist troll^^^


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 19, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


what do you want ?? me to dance for you?


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The Congresswoman  quoted it out of context which in effect is the same as misquoting


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Wow you racist POS.
> 
> Racist people are ignorant, uninformed, uneducated asshole.



I did notice that you personally attacked me rather than touch the content of my message, and that would be because every bit of it is right.

How can you tell you're dealing with a liberal? They immediately stoop to personal attacks when they know the facts are not on their side.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




i dont want anything from you


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, Obama hadn't owned a business, worked for someone, or employed anyone before he became president.
> ...


Wow!  Thanks for displaying how truly bigotted and stupid Libtards are.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders on Wednesday said President Donald Trump’s chief of staff John Kelly thought Trump’s phone call to the widow of a U.S. soldier killed in Niger was “respectful” and “completely appropriate.”
> ...


I guess you missed Kelly's press conference today where he shat on the congress woman, the crooked media, and the Democratic Party.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Listen to Kelly's presser today. You didn't think he would come out and shit on that Democrat whore like this, did you?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




He shit on her because she publicized it.  He didn't shit on her calling her a liar.

There is a big difference between the two.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


According to General John Kelly (Ret.) who is a "Gold Star" parent that lost his son in Afghanistan, Trump was decent and respective in talking with the families of those who fell in Niger.  As a retired military member, I'll believe Kelly over your BS anytime.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


He saw NOTHING wrong with what Trump did, in fact he explained that he was the person that coached Trump with the calls, and he then proceeded to shit on the congresswoman whore and the media.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


She was rejected, you delusional moron, by a majority of states, counties, and cities.  Hence the electoral system.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, he said that he told Trump he shouldn't make the calls because he felt only people who have been in a military situation can convey the message in the right context... then said Trump "tried" to say the same message he told him to.  Key word there is "tried."  

As I said in another thread, having a sociopath with no empathy try to give condolences is never going to work.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How does the team that scores the most three pointers lose a basketball game? How does the chess player with more pieces on the board end up getting check mated?  

Here's how: Because you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 19, 2017)

Trump disrespected McCain for being captured, one must infer from his comment in that matter that he prefers our troops who don't die in the course of their duties too.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Who cares what the fuck you said.  Kelly took a royal dump on on the congress bitch and the entire Democrstic party and the media. 

Now watch the delusional Libtards go into denial.

The Russians did it!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Trump disrespected McCain for being captured, one must infer from his comment in that matter that he prefers our troops who don't die in the course of their duties too.


And yet, vast majority of military voted for Trump and still support him. Amazing, huh?  Ya think its something Hussein Obama and the Dems said or did?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Are you drunk?

Kelly said that Trump couldn't convey the message correctly.  He then said he "tried."  Fact is Trump doesn't know how to show empathy.  He doesn't know how to take responsibility for his own actions, and instead throws others under the bus.  He compliments himself ALL THE TIME.  The guy is a fucking narcissist sociopath.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It's interesting that even after Kelly comes out and takes a ROYAL DUMP of epic proportions on the left, you Libtards can still claim victory and go right back to your fake news and Trump bashing.

Is there any life form with a lower learning curve than a delusional Leftie Libtard?  Apparently not.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




First I'm not a Liberal and highly doubt any of the people on this forum that throw that around so much have met a REAL liberal.

Secondly if she did what she did in Miami, well fuck her.

Fact is however she didn't lie about what Trump said, and Kelly confirmed it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Fact is she lied, and then the crooked media and the Leftards took the ball and ran with it.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




No... he confirmed that the message she heard from Trump WAS TRUE.  Trump just wasn't able to convey the message correctly.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


If you think Hillary was rejected than you must think trump was rejected even worse since even fewer people voted for him.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You know you’re fucked in the head, right? You said she was rejected because her policies would have been a continuation of Obama’s.

I know you live in Crazy Town, but back here on planet Earth; states, counties and cities are not capable of rejecting policies. Only people can do that — and more people rejected trump than Hillary.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Idiot... 

Hillary didn’t get the most point in “3 quarters.” After all the votes were counted, she had more. Those weren’t the votes she needed to win the election, but nothing you say will ever give trump more votes from the people than Hillary got. 

And according to imbeciles like you, getting more votes than any other candidate is the people rejecting her policies.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


He made the same call to three other people, the only one that the leftist media turned into a controversy involved this piece of shit Democratic hack congresswoman.

What a surprise!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What a dumbfuck. Let me explain how one candidate wins and another loses the electoral college: when each of the voters within a majority states, counties, and cities vote for one candidate and reject another.  Elections aren't won by popular vote, Trump would have also won the popular vote, had he needed to.  He played to win the electoral college, (which is actually more heavily skewed towards the Democratic candidate), and that's exactly what he did.

Stop whining and deal with the reality: Trump is your president and will most likely be reelected, based on the fact that you morons are repeating the same failed strategy that you did before Nov. 8, which helped Trump get elected in the first place.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 20, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you racist POS.
> ...


 You made a racist post.  What did you expect?

You know you are dealing with a Trumpette when they make racist comments & think nothing of it.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Congresswoman reported what she heard.  The call was on speaker phone.

The only POS was Trump for v=caller her a liar when she was telling the truth.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Electoral College actually favors smaller states.  For example, there are more 3 elector vote Red states than blue.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Stop whining and deal with the reality: Trump is your president and will most likely be reelected, based on the fact that you morons are repeating the same failed strategy that you did before Nov. 8, which helped Trump get elected in the first place.



Sorry, Trump will be impeached the minute his Approval Rating goes below 25%. 

No one respects him.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hey Roudy   It's in the mail
The biggest revelation came from Chris Baldridge, whose son, Army Sgt. Dillon Baldridge, was killed in June in Afghanistan. Baldridge told The Post that Trump offered him a $25,000 check and offered to help establish an online fundraiser for the family in his phone call following the death, but the president apparently did not follow through.

"I could not believe he was saying that, and I wish I had it recorded because the man did say this," Baldridge said. "He said, 'No other president has ever done something like this,' but he said, 'I'm going to do it.'"

In a statement following The Post story, White House spokeswoman Lindsay Walters told the publication that the check had been sent.

RELATED: 10 most common words used to describe Trump


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You’re a fucking nut.

I already explained how a candidate wins a presidential election and how you said she was rejected by the popular vote, not the electoral vote. You still can’t comprehend that *because* you’re a fucking nut.

Oh well, c’est la vie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Stop whining and deal with the reality: Trump is your president and will most likely be reelected, based on the fact that you morons are repeating the same failed strategy that you did before Nov. 8, which helped Trump get elected in the first place.
> ...


Maybe even sooner if any one of the emoluments lawsuits against him are allowed to proceed...

Federal Judge Hears Arguments In Emoluments Clause Lawsuit Against Trump


----------



## pwjohn (Oct 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



You’re funny. And dumber than a box of rocks at the same time. Congrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 20, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I agree that Trump probably tried his best but his choice of words was improper

Trump does not always have "The best words" that is why his staff has to constantly clarify what he meant


----------



## iceberg (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


if anything they're making people like me who voted more against hillary than him feel much better about the choice.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




It didn't help that he forgot his name either.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


it would really help your cause if you could talk over the issues themselves w/o the hate dripping off every post. it makes everything you say mean less simply because it reeks AGENDA.

like many in this country, we're sick and tired of the hate. justified or not. trust me in that both sides have a lot of hate to share. but when is enough enough? when can you stop and let some other emotion have a chance at life? i likely hate hillary as much as you hate trump but i still don't follow her around like a lost puppy dog yappin my hate out every chance i can because it simply makes me look possessed and incapable of logical thought

much like you look these days..


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


^^^ a putz blaming others for his affliction.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes BUT Hillary isn't our President  so beat her up to your hearts content  Perhaps you remember the beatings Republicans gave Obama for 8 years ? No hate there right??? Now we have a man in the WH who hasn't a clue about the office  and deserves to be called out everytime he f's up


----------



## iceberg (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


so now we compare hate as if comparing pain ever resolved anything in life.

was the press 95% against obama?
did you call obama's fuckups out or are you one of the mindset who thinks he never did?

tell me what trump has done that is counter to the constitution OR show me tape where he tells the russians he's have flexibility to work with them later OR flat out says the constitution gets in his way of doing what he wants.

then i'll be more concerned. for now trump is just an irritating egomaniac who has to respond to every troller who happens to come along. but until he attacks the constitution or is caught spying on other americans he's got a long way to go to be as bad as obama was.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> it would really help your cause if you could talk over the issues themselves w/o the hate dripping off every post. it makes everything you say mean less simply because it reeks AGENDA.
> 
> like many in this country, we're sick and tired of the hate. justified or not. trust me in that both sides have a lot of hate to share. but when is enough enough? when can you stop and let some other emotion have a chance at life? i likely hate hillary as much as you hate trump but i still don't follow her around like a lost puppy dog yappin my hate out every chance i can because it simply makes me look possessed and incapable of logical thought
> 
> much like you look these days..



The problem here is that TRUMP is the issue. 

This isn't a discussion about supply siders vs. Keynesians or some such. 

The problem here is that we have a guy in the White House who is very likely suffering from a mental illness.  Possibly several of them. 

and our system cant' do anything about it other than humor him.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > it would really help your cause if you could talk over the issues themselves w/o the hate dripping off every post. it makes everything you say mean less simply because it reeks AGENDA.
> ...


Well said  ,,,,Post of the day


----------



## iceberg (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > it would really help your cause if you could talk over the issues themselves w/o the hate dripping off every post. it makes everything you say mean less simply because it reeks AGENDA.
> ...


trump is the issue TO YOU.

lying corruption abuse of power and things like that are MY issues.

saying the constituation/due process gets in the way of what you want to do is MY issue.

i don't put all of my issues on 1 person and make them the posterchild for said issues. i want the hate to stop. your side can't afford to let that happen cause in the end, it's all you've got.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Quote of the day, courtesy of general Kelly:

"The Congresswoman eroded a great deal of the sacredness of a president calling the widow of a fallen soldier" 

Just about sums up what a bunch of dirtbags today's Democratic Party and their supporters have become.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Says who? You? He made four calls that day and the only one where "choice of words" was put into question was the one where that Democratic congresswoman pulled her shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> trump is the issue TO YOU.
> 
> lying corruption abuse of power and things like that are MY issues.
> 
> ...



Guy, the one person IS the issue. The thing is, if we were talking about issues, your side had 16 guys, anyone one of which would have made a presentable president.  Any one of whom would handle simple things like disaster relief in PR or calling a war widow with dignity and effectiveness. 

Instead, you guys all got behind a guy who best articulated your anger at "Those people" - i.e. minorities, foreigners, Muslims, etc.  

The thing is, I get the anger that caused Trump. I see the White Working Class- many of them people I grew up with or family - who see an America where they don't have the opportunities that their parents have, and they legitimately ask why. 

Trump is very good at diverting that anger onto 'The other" instead of people like him where it belongs- the rich who have most of the wealth and it still isn't enough.


----------



## Camp (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


That still doesn't excuse trumps dereliction of duty for taking 12 days and embarrassing exposure of that dereliction before the phone call was even made.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Actaully wrong, dipstick, the electoral college favors Democrats because of the number of states with a large number of electoral votes that always vote Democrat which gives the Democratic nominee a big lead and an advantage right out of the gate.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Stop whining and deal with the reality: Trump is your president and will most likely be reelected, based on the fact that you morons are repeating the same failed strategy that you did before Nov. 8, which helped Trump get elected in the first place.
> ...


Keep jerking off to that.  Your Obama lost the house, the senate, state governorships, state legislators, and now the presidency. Wow.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Actaully wrong, dipstick, the electoral college favors Democrats because of the number of states with a large number of electoral votes that always vote Democrat which gives the Democratic nominee a big lead and an advantage right out of the gate.



Well, let's look at that. 

Democrats won 6 out of the last seven popular votes.  

They only won 4 of the last seven elections in the electoral college. 

The GOP vote total ranges between 38% (1992) and 51% (2004)

The Democratic vote total ranges between 43% (1992) and 55% (2008) 

Throwing out 1992 and 1996, the Democrat average was over 50% for the last five elections, and the Republican average is under 50%.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Keep jerking off to that. Your Obama lost the house, the senate, state governorships, state legislators, and now the presidency. Wow.



I'm sorry, every time Obama was on the ballot, he won.  

Trump couldn't even manage that sorry feat.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They already explained they were waiting for the investigation.  

Whereas the piece of shit Obama didn't even bother calling his own general Kelly when he lost his son in 2010.  As a matter of fact Obama rarely called or visited.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Keep jerking off to that. Your Obama lost the house, the senate, state governorships, state legislators, and now the presidency. Wow.
> ...


Obama WAS on the ballet you moron.  Hillary was running as Obama's incumbent and Obama campaigned for her like no president in history, harder than even Hillary ran for herself. But despite all that and the media pushing for Hillary, the American people totally rejected Obama's legacy.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Actaully wrong, dipstick, the electoral college favors Democrats because of the number of states with a large number of electoral votes that always vote Democrat which gives the Democratic nominee a big lead and an advantage right out of the gate.
> ...


Yes, let's.  Other than the 2016 election, the six elections since 1988, Republicans have only won twice. Those two victories by GW Bush barely hit the 270 electoral vote threshhold.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Pardon me ice  but I must say a lot of what you have to say I can agree with BUT hate is all we have ??? Poppycock! Seems you forget the 8 years of hating Obama and the lying garbage in our WH now on Hills  case  As of now the only thing he's got is  his taking out  every good thing Obama did


----------



## Camp (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


As a matter of fact, you are a liar. And KIA notifications do not need investigations before informing the loved one is deceased. You have been making stuff up to post in this thread in your lame defense for the dereliction of duty of this President. There is no excuse for him to have taken 12 days to send a letter or make a phone call.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Keep jerking off to that. Your Obama lost the house, the senate, state governorships, state legislators, and now the presidency. Wow.
> ...


Obama can't even run any longer. The poor dinkey is now resigned to whining from the sidelines. 

Here's to more "Obama victories". Ha ha ha.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


then a lot of people didn't see what obama was doing as "good" so they will take it out.

part of my issue with our HATE is when trump leaves we won't focus on moving forward, a dem will come in and focus on undoing things.

crap situation we're all in.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



What is your point? The president has no obligation to call and many such as Hussein Obama haven't in the past.  What was Obama's excuse for not calling his own general?  Go ahead and tell us, ya Leftie whack job.  You want dereliction of duty look no further than lying to the American people on national TV and the next of kin like Obama and Hillary did over Ben Ghazi.  You Democrats are far more guilty of the things accuse the right of!


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*”the American people totally rejected Obama's legacy.”*

LOLOL

You’re still demented. 

More Americans voted for Hillary than for trump.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Yup.  The political class has forgotten the interests of the American people and are playing their own version of Hunting Games.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Ya okay and that's why Hillary isn't president. Cause the American people voted for her.  Ha ha ha!


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*preach!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Camp (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your rant does nothing to address the question of trumps dereliction of duty in taking so long to notify the families of the slain soldiers. Your response is just a rant with "what about" excuses and deflections.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


or perhaps come in and REDO the good parts that trump destroyed.....of course that will bring out even more  republican haters and round and round we go


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No dereliction of duty, because there is no such duty you moron.

 Now tell us why the piece of shit Obama didn't even bother to call and express condolences to Kelly who was his own general.

You guys will never understand that the American people can see right through this fake outrage and daily anti Trump fake scandal manufacturing machine by the Leftie media.  This is why the military is also so pro Trump.  They know that the Democrats DO NOT have their back. Eight years of Obama proved that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sadly, you still don’t know the difference between the popular vote and electoral vote.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Trump disrespected McCain for being captured, one must infer from his comment in that matter that he prefers our troops who don't die in the course of their duties too.
> ...



My military experience with my shipmates schooled me in not making such a general assumption on what party members of the military service support, or who they vote for.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



An opinion based on a biases possible framed by racism.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 20, 2017)

How about read about a non-fallen soldier ?
Fallen angels. "Fallen" soldiers. Hmmmmmmm ?
Desmond Doss - Wikipedia


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 20, 2017)

HELP


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sadly, you don't understsnd that in America the people vote for the president through the electoral system. The whole discussion about the popular vote is totally irrelevant because neither of candidates campaigned to win the popular vote.  The way the founders designed the system was such that a few populous states could not dictate the direction of the country if the rest of the country disagreed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


OMG OMG OMG.  The Leftard racism card, never leave home with it! 

This is another reason why Democraps lost, all this race baiting and divisiveness.


----------



## Camp (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And this has what to do with trump's dereliction of duty and disrespect for the recent KIA's and Gold Star Families?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Your spin won't turn;  + or - 35% of the American People support or even respect President Trump.  Yep, he is the President of the United States, and has already proved himself to be the most ineffective, unfit and incompetent man to ever occupy the oval office.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Using a cliché and childish nouns, i.e. pejoratives, is nothing more than the typical idiot-gram which pollutes this message board.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why do you insist on proving to the forum how fucking crazy you are? First of all, the American people do not elect the president. Technically, the states do. People vote in their respective states to decide which candidate their state should send their electors to vote for. Secondly you keep talking about the American people and why they voted, but you keep ignoring the fact that Hillary got more votes from those people than trump did.

 Idiotically, you keep saying the American people rejected Hillary even though more voted for her; and when pointed out to you, you moronically switch your argument to how a the states elected Trump.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ask fuckface faun.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There is no need to discuss "the popular vote" in a system that the people choose their leader through the electoral college. And when no presidential candidates runs to win the popular vote.  The popular vote is just a foot note in the election stats like "number of winners or double faults in a tennis match", and usually, not necessarily coincide with the results of the vote or tennis match.

Admit it, you guys keep bringing up the popular vote to decrease the butthurt of the humiliating loss you suffered.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Love those fake polls!  Keep thinking that and we'll see what happens in 2018 and 2020.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


That perfectly describes the mindset of the Trump bashing Libtards.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Obama WAS on the ballet you moron. Hillary was running as Obama's incumbent and Obama campaigned for her like no president in history, harder than even Hillary ran for herself. But despite all that and the media pushing for Hillary, the American people totally rejected Obama's legacy.



Other than getting three million more votes than Trump, you mean.  

You can't call 2016 a referendum and then ignore you lost by 3 million votes and only won on a technicality.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


LOL

There is a need to discuss the popular vote when you’re idiotically claiming the popular vote rejected Hillary. Which is why I bring up the popular vote; because you are.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



More evidence that the idiot-gram is the safe harbor for the brainwashed set; Roudy once again resorts to, "Using a cliché and childish nouns, i.e. pejoratives, is nothing more than the typical" ignorance "which pollutes this message board".


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Obama WAS on the ballet you moron. Hillary was running as Obama's incumbent and Obama campaigned for her like no president in history, harder than even Hillary ran for herself. But despite all that and the media pushing for Hillary, the American people totally rejected Obama's legacy.
> ...


Poor, demented Roudy has thoroughly demonstrated he doesn’t grasp the distinction between the popular vote from the electoral vote.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ah shadap, the people vote for the presidency through the electoral college. There is no consolation popular vote prize for butt hurt losers.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It seems he is either demented or a damn liar (or both).


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


More of the Left wing ignorance and insanity that pollutes this message board.

Presidential Election Process | USAGov

*Winning the Popular Vote but Losing the Election*
Though uncommon, it is possible to win the Electoral College, but lose the popular vote. That means that a candidate can win a combination of states and reach the 270 electors mark without winning the majority of votes across the country. This has happened five times in American elections, most recently in 2016.


*How to Change the Electoral College*
Because the Electoral College process is part of the U.S. Constitution, it would be necessary to pass a Constitutional amendment to change this system. For more information, contact your U.S. Senator or your U.S. Representative.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

+


Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Popular Vote is in fact, but not in law, a referendum.  Trump needed to lie about the size of the crowd the day he took the oath of office, strongly suggesting he needed affirmation that he was the popular choice; even a narcissist like him knows on some level they are lying to themselves and to The People.

That people like Roudy don't get it is strange; it opens up the debate on Russian Agent Provocateurs AG):  why do they defend Trump and his inner circle and attack those who criticize him for reasons apparent to all?   Are these AP "commie" lovers, or lovers of despots and authoritarians?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



*DUH ^^^
*
Who are you trying to school?  Some knucklehead who never completed the 8th grade?


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 20, 2017)

Trump didn't make a comment about crowd size until after the media attacked, and continued to hound and attack, him over it.

The media is just making up their own news now, they've completely given up on even trying to find news, they just have #nevertrump meetings and post everything they come up with - no matter how stupid or ridiculous.  Even the less "comprehensionally"[made a new word for ya'll ] brilliant can see how the media twists everything that comes out of the White House.  They're despicable, and just like most of the left with stupidly supporting the asshole ANTIFA, now they're stupidly supporting the media's word salad games. 

On the plus side, if you ever actually wanted to sort out the "smart" and the "stupid" voters, this cycle doing a bang up job.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Are you saying Trump made the same speech to each family?

Congresswoman Wilson said the family was upset by what the President said and she was correct

It was Trump who lied about the conversation


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Trump didn't make a comment about crowd size until after the media attacked, and continued to hound and attack, him over it.
> 
> The media is just making up their own news now, they've completely given up on even trying to find news, they just have #nevertrump meetings and post everything they come up with - no matter how stupid or ridiculous.  Even the less "comprehensionally"[made a new word for ya'll ] brilliant can see how the media twists everything that comes out of the White House.  They're despicable, and just like most of the left with stupidly supporting the asshole ANTIFA, now they're stupidly supporting the media's word salad games.
> 
> On the plus side, if you ever actually wanted to sort out the "smart" and the "stupid" voters, this cycle doing a bang up job.



How do you critique Trump's volume of Tweets?

Smart
Stupid
Vindictive
Harmful
Hateful
Loving
Caring
thoughtful
Thought provoking
foolish
Chose as many as you like, consider it an IQ test.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


LOL

And the people don’t reject the policies of a candidate by giving them the most votes.

Savvy?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Let's try something basic for you:  Who is sitting in the White House?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Do you live in Cali?  From where did most of the votes originate?
Why isn't Hillary sitting in the White House?  Do you need a civics class?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Don’t you know??


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


No. California. No.

Now what does any of that have to do with an idiot claiming Americans rejected Hillary’s proposed policies by giving her more votes than any other candidate?

And if you’re as crazy as he is to believe giving a candidate the most votes is “rejecting them,” then how do you imaging voters demonstrate approval?


----------



## RealDave (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wow, your stupidity is like a river that keeps flowing along.

Listen very carefully.

The number of electoral votes is based on the number of Representatives & Senators.

The number of representatives is determined by POPULATION.  So a electoral vote more or less represents the same number of people regardless of the State.

There are two electoral votes for Senator.

Now, I would expect that even a dumbass Trumpette could figure out that  a single electoral vote for a Senate represents far far far more people than one say in like Wyoming.

Look at California and a single electoral vote represents far more people than a single electoral vote from a state like Wyoming.

In other works, A california resident represents a much small chuck of the electoral vote than a person from Wyoming whose vote has a lot more.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hillary Clinton lost the election for the second time.  The American people voted and she lost.  You believe she won and I'm crazy?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Most everyone knows but you.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I think you’re crazy for thinking I believe she won the election.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


No, I know. That’s why, unlike you, I need not ask others.


----------



## Camp (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the President lying to cover up his disrespect for fallen soldiers?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


He didn't lie.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I've never called Hillary Clinton "evil", Eddie.  I've called her corrupt.  She uses the power of her office to enrich herself.  She seems to believe that the rule of law doesn't apply to her because she's "above" all that!  She's a sleazy politician who's ALWAYS for sale!  I don't want her anywhere near the Oval Office and enough Americans agreed with me that she was rejected for the second time in her bid to be President!


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Trump uses the power of his office to enrich himself; have you called him corrupt?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, the Clinton campaign had that 20 year old tape of Trump talking about "grabbing pussy" all cued up and ready to go long before it was leaked to the press.
> ...



What is with you people?  We don't elect our Presidents by popular vote!  It means nothing.  We use an electoral college system to elect the President.  Hillary Clinton understood that when the race began...so did Donald Trump!  Each of them ran a campaign with one goal only...to win the Electoral College!  They didn't run a race to win the most popular votes!  If they HAD it would be quite obvious that they would have had to employ different strategies than they did!

Let me use an analogy...golf matches are usually decided by one of two methods of scoring...with match play (each player trying to win individual holes and their overall score not mattering at all) or by stroke play (with the number of strokes each takes to play a round being what is counted).  Before players tee off...they understand which type of match it is they are playing and base their strategy accordingly.  What they DON'T do is compete in a match play event and then claim that they should be the winner because they had the fewest strokes!  If they DID then they'd be viewed as both an idiot and a poor sport!  You play by the rules.  You don't change the rules retroactively because you lost.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I answered someone's question
Why don't you fill in the blanks according to your sour mood?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



However, you continue to ask.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You think; you thought; you believe; you believed -- who knew?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I beg to differ...I think Donald Trump may accomplish a rather bizarre feat, Faun...I think he may become the very first American President who's net worth was decreased because of the office!  You certainly can't say that about either Barry or the Clintons.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


you're just jealous she can write books and you can't ,,,,,even trump can't but had someone write for him and put his name on it....that's how he rolls


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Now I see why some call you *Lielah*.
That’s a lie, I have not asked anyone who sitting in the White House.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


there you go again ,,showing how hypocritical republicans are


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


was that 25k check received yet    ,the one the  dead soldiers parents said trump was sending?   and whose fault is it that the low IQ trump can't write a book?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You enjoy negativity and I must say, you wear it well.
Enjoy your day and hopefully, helpless little animals will stay out of your way.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Sure, *Lielah*.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How did this discussion "swerve" from how corrupt Hillary Clinton is...to how accomplished an author she is?  Nice attempt at deflection, Eddie!

Anyone that thinks Clinton, Obama or Trump are authoring their own books is naive to a fault...they all have ghost writers doing the work for them.  Those books deals are essentially "pay offs" for politicians once they've left office.  They have someone else ghost write them...collect on a huge book deal from a publisher and ride off into the sunset.  It's really no different than the "speaking fees" they collect.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 20, 2017)

*Does John Kelly Have Even an Ounce of Shame?*
*Heather Digby Parton / Salon*


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


it swerved  because that's how she made lots of money  ,,,not with plutonium payoff crapolla   only trump used a ghost   No one said Hill or Bill Or Obamas did


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



Who did Obama leave to die in Benghazi?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...



A link for what reason? The press conference was shown all over the news.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes, that is what general Kelly who was watching Trump make the calls said.  Are you claiming that Kelly is lying?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't make a comment about crowd size until after the media attacked, and continued to hound and attack, him over it.
> ...


Smart and thought provoking.  He's going around the lying crooked media directly to the people.  So you might want to include creative, innovative and genius to that list.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You sure sound like an ignorant ideologue suffering from severe Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I didn't say "the popular vote rejected Hillary" moron.   Why do you delusional Libtards like to change words? I said the people rejected Hillary by voting for Trump last November.  Actually it wasn't a rejection, it was a humiliating defeat.  The people voted for Trump and against Hillary in states that were for sure going to vote Blue, such as Florida, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Ohio etc.  In those states Trump did win the POPULAR VOTE hence giving him a pretty substantial electoral victory.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Possibly, it works on the biddable, like you.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Pretty ingenious and innovative of Trump to go around the crooked media and take his message directly to the people through social media and rallies, don't you think?

In case you haven't been keeping up, elections today are basically decided by the crooked media, which has proven itself to be totally biased and corrupt.  Trump showed that there is another way and brought the media corporations to their knees, using very inexpensive ways to get his message across, while avoiding the billions that Hillary and her gang spent, and she STILL failed.  That is why I would add genius to that list.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are a true follower.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Crooked Media ???? OH  that's how we got 2 terms of GWB


----------



## Camp (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Actually, a top news story at the present time is that Kelly got caught lying about the Congresswoman. So, ya, Kelly has been contaminated by the trump dishonesty disease. It is a requirement for being on the trump staff and obviously contagious.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 20, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes, it is sad to see a guy that spent such a large portion of his life dedicated to fighting for his country, and even losing his son in war, to give up his integrity for a piece of shit like Trump.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Nope, we got 2 terms of GWB because Bill Clinton decided to continue sexually assaulting while he was in the Oval Office. That is, despite having and other pretty successful presidency by most standards.  But it's interesting that you bring up GWB because he's now a leftie hero, considering he's supposedly said stuff that was anti Trump.  Just like how Mc Cain and Romney were usual "RACIST! SEXIST! " and "ANTI WOMEN'S RIGHTS" according to the left when they ran, but now these same people are idolized.  Strange how the wheel turns with you Libtards.  Basically anything goes, no moral compass at all.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The moral of the story is that Leftie dirtbags will attack anybody who goes against their lies and narrative, even a Gold Star father with a record like general Kelly's.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I don't think they're idolized   just showing they do have an ounce of sense under their scalps  Far more than most of repubs


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Have you seen the fake news companies like CNN?  They keep quoting Mc Cain and Bush as if they're some kind of movie stars.  

Remember, the reason why the US and the world suffered through Obama presidency was because of GW Bush's fuckups.  Now I'm not saying that Bush was a total fuckup but he have a few critical fuckups which disqualified him as CEO of the country.  The difference between Bush and Obama however was at least Bush was a patriot and good man who had his heart in the right place.   Obama on the other hand is a piece of shit anti American dirtbag socialist ideologue that sees this country as a corrupt racist entity, therefore he has harbored very bad intentions and ill will for the US.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Kelly lied in a live press conference about what the congresswomen said years ago... and then got busted when a video of her speech came out.  He's sunk to a Trump-type level.  The only way for him to save face at this point is resign.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 20, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Oh so now the Democraps are after Kelly's head because he humilaited their beloved congresswoman hack.  Funny shit, these people literally have no morals.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well then I must disagree I believe Obama to be a well spoken fine gentleman who's first wish was to make America a better healthier place for all Republicans prevented him from complete success


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


when kelly started kissing trump ass  he lost a lot of face


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




You didn't get my post whatsoever.  I'm not calling for Kelly's head just for being caught lying red-handed.  I'm saying that Kelly needs to resign in order to try and save what little integrity he might have left after selling out his integrity for Trump's huge ego.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Anyone  getting involved with trump will come out looking dirty


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 20, 2017)

trump gave himself a 10 in his response to PR    Must've been a 10 out of 100 for the 45 IQ guy


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well this is just more evidence that I’m completely right when I point out you have no fucking clue what you’re saying.  This is evident by you not realizing you’re talking about the popular vote. 

You said, _*””the American people totally rejected Obama's legacy.”

Again, people don’t actually elect a president — the states do. People vote in their respective states to decide how their state will vote.

And since people can reject s candidates’ policies but a state cannot, you’re really talking about the popular vote, even if you are to rightarded to comprehend that.*_


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2017)

I find it interesting that Trump tweeted this morning that the congress woman was listening to his condolence call in SECRET (yeah, he even capitalized the word). 

Guess he's still having wiretapping flashbacks.

But my question is, if the congress woman was a friend of the family (she is), and was in the car with the widow and her mother as they went to pick up the husband's body (she was), and the call came in and the widow put it on speakerphone (she did, and yeah, phones do that nowadays), so that everyone could listen in if they wanted, how the fuck is that listening in secret?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


LOL

And you gathered all that just from me sarcastically humoring you, did you? Well how fortunate am I that you’re a confirmed liar?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your fortune is based on a house of cards.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thang. I make my own fortune.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why do you choose to call me poor?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


If you have to ask..........


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I asked.  Can you come up with an answer?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I did. Now you doubled down.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You did what exactly?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 20, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> According to General John Kelly (Ret.) who is a "Gold Star" parent that lost his son in Afghanistan, Trump was decent and respective in talking with the families of those who fell in Niger.  As a retired military member, I'll believe Kelly over your BS anytime.



That's not even the point. The point is Trump is making out he is the only president to do so, which is obviously a lie. And that aside, what sort of douche bag scum even makes this an issue. "Oh, look at me, I'm being nice to gold star families! Look at me! It's all about me! Making ME look good!"

He's such a piece of shit. The dog turd I just scrapped off the bottom of my shoe has more class than the Orange Buffoon.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


G-d gives some the ability to know. I can't say why He chose to leave you out.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why not?  You seem to say everything else.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


I'm only trying to educate you.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are a moron.  Stop trying to educate people and follow your leader.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 20, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Hey, Eddie!  Here's twenty bucks...go and buy yourself some commas and periods!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> What is with you people? We don't elect our Presidents by popular vote! It means nothing.



It does if you keep trying to insist the election of Trump reflected the will of the people and not the mechanics of an archaic 18th century system. 

The will of the people was pretty clear. They didn't want Trump. 



Oldstyle said:


> Let me use an analogy...



Oh, please fucking don't.  This isn't a game. We asked the people what they wanted, and even after using all sorts of gimmicks to keep people of color from voting, the mutant you nominated STILL lost by 3 million votes. 

The People Said No.  

They just need to say it a little louder next time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 21, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Yes, that is what general Kelly who was watching Trump make the calls said. Are you claiming that Kelly is lying?



Kelly also claimed that Rep. Wilson bragged about getting funding for an FBI building, but someone checked the tapes and she didn't. 

I think the guy is desperately trying to hold on to his job because he's deluded himself to thinking he's the only thing keeping this country safe from Trump.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


lol  What's a comma and a period between friends?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 21, 2017)

Comprehension for starters.  Trying to read some of your posts borders on the painful...and that's just your butchery of the English language!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What is with you people? We don't elect our Presidents by popular vote! It means nothing.
> ...



How do you lose by 3 million votes when you've won the election?  As usual, Joey...your head is so far up your tush you can't see the obvious!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> How do you lose by 3 million votes when you've won the election? As usual, Joey...your head is so far up your tush you can't see the obvious!



Because we have a racist system that gives white people an disproportionate  amount of the vote?  

That's how that happens.  

But the people clearly said NO to Trump.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


You poor thing, bless your heart.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Are you handing out blessings today?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


This is how...


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


You poor thang, now you’re stuttering.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Do you need an intervention?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


An intervention from your stuttering?

LOLOL

No.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Comprehension for starters.  Trying to read some of your posts borders on the painful...and that's just your butchery of the English language!


I learned at the GWB speech University   Too bad you're not educated enough to follow my posts.If you could you'd improve your mind


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Comprehension for starters.  Trying to read some of your posts borders on the painful...and that's just your butchery of the English language!
> ...


----------



## Lilah (Oct 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your postings are nonsensical.  You seem to have gone off the deep end.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Your infatuation with me is becoming boring.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilah said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Lilah  ,,you're in over your head  ,,, stop now before you're made a complete fool of


----------



## Lilah (Oct 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're bored because you live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 21, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Sycophant


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > How do you lose by 3 million votes when you've won the election? As usual, Joey...your head is so far up your tush you can't see the obvious!
> ...



Ah...Joey?  There are more white people in America than there are black people...do you think black people should have an equal amount of the vote?  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That isn't a loss, Faun...that's a rather convincing WIN!  The only numbers that count on that graphic are the two big ones...306 for Trump and 232 for Clinton!  Those little numbers down below?  They have zero, nada, zilch value.  You on the left need to come to grips with this concept.  Failure to do so makes you look idiotic!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 21, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Comprehension for starters.  Trying to read some of your posts borders on the painful...and that's just your butchery of the English language!
> ...



I think it's BECAUSE I'm educated that I have a hard time following your posts, Eddie!  I have always struggled deciphering "gibberish".


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 21, 2017)

Lilah said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Now you've done it, Lilah!  Eddie's going to have to look that word up!  He could be gone for hours!


----------



## Camp (Oct 21, 2017)

Trump has managed to take this issue and turn a former Marine General into a liar and public disgrace. Everyone on the trump White House staff seems to be required to be dishonest liars and frauds.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 21, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump has managed to take this issue and turn a former Marine General into a liar and public disgrace. Everyone on the trump White House staff seems to be required to be dishonest liars and frauds.



I'm wondering if Trump has a machine that takes the people he hires, gives them a lobotomy and turns them into pod people?


----------



## Camp (Oct 21, 2017)

The lies of trump just are not working the way they use to work. The fringe supporters and the curious are not supporting the liar the way they did during the campaign. Now everyone sees how serious those lies can be. They aren't funny anymore.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 21, 2017)

Camp said:


> The lies of trump just are not working the way they use to work. The fringe supporters and the curious are not supporting the liar the way they did during the campaign. Now everyone sees how serious those lies can be. They aren't funny anymore.



Remember when Trump told us he would start "acting presidential" after he won the election?  10 months later, and we're still waiting to see if he can do it. 

Currently, he hasn't.


----------



## Camp (Oct 21, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has managed to take this issue and turn a former Marine General into a liar and public disgrace. Everyone on the trump White House staff seems to be required to be dishonest liars and frauds.
> ...


It is pure greed and the desire to have power.


----------



## Camp (Oct 21, 2017)

Was Gen. Kelly a corrupt lying bum before he went to work for trump? One is forced to wonder how many other Generals are like Kelly. How many bums like him are hiding behind those uniforms and rank?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 21, 2017)

Camp said:


> Was Gen. Kelly a corrupt lying bum before he went to work for trump? One is forced to wonder how many other Generals are like Kelly. How many bums like him are hiding behind those uniforms and rank?



You know, it's been my experience in the Navy that the crappy officers are the ones who remain as CDR's and CAPT's, because the good ones always get promoted to Admiral.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Old.... Know the definition of your choice ???Sociopath?? Don't spend too long looking it up.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 21, 2017)

Even British calling Trump a moron for tweet.  Fear  mongering  is trumps strong suit ,  that and pussy grabbing


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Unlike you, Eddie...I went to this thing called "COLLEGE" where they taught all kinds of big words like that one so I don't have to look them up because I already understand what they mean.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trump makes me miss Bush's quiet decorum and dignity more than anything else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Ah...Joey? There are more white people in America than there are black people...do you think black people should have an equal amount of the vote? Duh?



Are you some kind of retard?  When you give Wyoming one elector for every 200,000 people and California one elector for every 600,000 people, that's biasing the system in favor of white people.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Did you really?? Did they teach you any manners or how to get along with people ??I think not ,,and btw I not only went to college, U of Cincy, but graduated too.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Trump makes GWB  look like a Mt Rushmore candidate


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Ah...Joey? There are more white people in America than there are black people...do you think black people should have an equal amount of the vote? Duh?
> ...



Actually it's weighting the system towards rural States...something that the Founding Fathers thought was prudent and fair because they didn't want too much control in the hands of a few populous States.  It has ZERO to do with skin pigmentation!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



They must be so proud of you, Eddie!  Here you are posting away on a message board like a 13 year old that can't pass high school Freshman English and you've got a college degree from a University?  Trust me...there's an admissions officer at the U of Cincy that's shuddering every time you announce that you're an alumni!


----------



## Camp (Oct 22, 2017)

The defense for trump's dereliction of duty and his lying to cover up for that dereliction has now been narrowed down to simple deflection away from the subject. Let's talk about the electoral college instead.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



LOL...you miss that W. didn't tend to fire back when you on the left attacked him!  Trump's not that guy...never was...never will be.  

The President that made W. look good was Barry.  The President that would have REALLY made him look good would have been Hillary!  You on the left actually dodged a bullet on that one...you're simply too focused on hating Trump to realize it!


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Because you lack comprehension skills  not taught in the 1 year of your college stay, don't get on my case


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How can we hate trump?? So much to love about him ,a cheat ,a crook a meow grabber a con man


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Actually it's weighting the system towards rural States...something that the Founding Fathers thought was prudent and fair because they didn't want too much control in the hands of a few populous States. It has ZERO to do with skin pigmentation!



Right. It had nothing to do with only counting people of color as 3/5th of a white person.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> LOL...you miss that W. didn't tend to fire back when you on the left attacked him! Trump's not that guy...never was...never will be.



You're right. Bush had class.  





Oldstyle said:


> The President that made W. look good was Barry.



Um, no.  

Bush's approval rating on leaving office- 31.9%
Obama's approval rating on leaving office - 53%

Trump is at 30% now, and he really hasn't even done anything yet.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...you miss that W. didn't tend to fire back when you on the left attacked him! Trump's not that guy...never was...never will be.
> ...



Approval rating is probably the most overrated polling stat there is, Joey!  Just because the base LOVES you (and God knows the liberal base would have given Barry high marks if all he ever did was get up every morning and relieve himself on the White House lawn...his Nobel Peace Prize is proof of that!) doesn't mean you were good at the job of being President and did things that made the country a better place.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's weighting the system towards rural States...something that the Founding Fathers thought was prudent and fair because they didn't want too much control in the hands of a few populous States. It has ZERO to do with skin pigmentation!
> ...



Whenever you on the left can't explain your losses, Joey...you immediately respond by accusing whoever beat you of being a racist.  Hillary Clinton didn't lose that election because the Electoral College System is inherently racist...she lost it because she was an awful candidate who ran an awful race.  Having the curtain pulled back so that people could see exactly how Hillary's minions at the DNC screwed over Bernie Sanders had far more to do with liberals not turning out to vote for her than anything that the Electoral College did!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 22, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University, Eddie...two schools of higher learning that required it's graduates to write at a higher level than an eighth grader!  To be blunt...if you're an example of what the "U of Cincy" turns out for graduates...then it obvious that a degree from that institution isn't worth the paper it's printed on!  Just saying...


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


so glad you majored in history   I majored in finance and I'm writing this from my 2nd home on the ocean in Florida. Good luck to you and your history major


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


and by the way ,your writing skills are no better than anyone else's here so don't be so fast to pat yourself on your back


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Approval rating is probably the most overrated polling stat there is, Joey! Just because the base LOVES you (and God knows the liberal base would have given Barry high marks if all he ever did was get up every morning and relieve himself on the White House lawn...his Nobel Peace Prize is proof of that!) doesn't mean you were good at the job of being President and did things that made the country a better place.



That Nobel Peace Prize for not being Bush makes you sooooooooo angry, doesn't it?  

point is, dummy.  Obama left office with high marks.  Bush didn't.  Trump is going to leave the White House in handcuffs. ..




Oldstyle said:


> Whenever you on the left can't explain your losses, Joey...you immediately respond by accusing whoever beat you of being a racist. Hillary Clinton didn't lose that election because the Electoral College System is inherently racist...she lost it because she was an awful candidate who ran an awful race.



Except she got 3 million more votes....But because the racist as shit EC gives more votes to White Bread states like Wyoming and Alaska, Trump was able to steal the election over the objections of the majority. 



Oldstyle said:


> Having the curtain pulled back so that people could see exactly how Hillary's minions at the DNC screwed over Bernie Sanders had far more to do with liberals not turning out to vote for her than anything that the Electoral College did!



Yes, the Russians totally did that, and you are okay with it, for some reason.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


You asked how someone could lose by 3 million votes but still win the election and I showed you.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Some finance major...you don't seem to understand what an MBA stands for!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Approval rating is probably the most overrated polling stat there is, Joey! Just because the base LOVES you (and God knows the liberal base would have given Barry high marks if all he ever did was get up every morning and relieve himself on the White House lawn...his Nobel Peace Prize is proof of that!) doesn't mean you were good at the job of being President and did things that made the country a better place.
> ...



That Nobel Peace Prize for essentially not being George W. Bush simply shows how ridiculous you are on the Left, Joey!  It didn't make me angry...it made me laugh.  You gave Obama a prize for what you thought he MIGHT do...not for what he HAD done!  So tell me...was the Middle East more "peaceful" after eight years of policy blunders by the Obama Administration?  I'd LOVE to hear you try and make that argument!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I pointed out that the popular vote means nothing in our system for electing a President...something that both sides knew going into the campaign and both sides based their strategies on.  Your claim that Hillary "won" is like an NBA team claiming that THEY should have won because they made more total baskets than their opponents who won because the rules allow more points for a shot made from outside the arc.  It's a stupid claim and makes you look like a poor loser.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Making that claim with THAT post shows how clueless you really are, Eddie!  My writing skills are so superior to yours, it's not even debatable!


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Not at all. I didn’t say Hillary won the election. Again... you asked how someone could lose by 3 million votes and still win the election and I showed you.


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You are obsessed with Obama bashing in a thread about trump disrespecting fallen soldiers and lying to cover his dereliction of duty up. Yet here you are, posting consecutive posts after posts deflecting from the topic and stuck in a personal back a forth with another poster about your education and intelligence. How many more days will you use this thread to brag about your education and how smart you are?

For the record. President trump has lowered himself to now calling the widow of a fallen soldier a liar for telling her side, or interpretation, of his phone call. The President of the USA is calling the widow of a killed in action soldier a liar. 
The important thing is that one of his supporters here at USMB has a great education and is smarter than some other poster. We know this because he says so.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


LOL  so you can do your own taxes  I use a CPA


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Trump attacked a Gold Star Wife this morning in a tweet. Your President is attacking the recent widow of a fallen soldier. 

Trump is a disgrace. The man known for being a pathological serial liar is calling a grieving widow a liar over the interpretation and opinion of a phone call he made.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Well I have lost a little over the years old,  but I get along   I still only type with 1 finger  and my 10 year old son showed me how to use a computer 18 years ago   But  I get by


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Well the widow is a liar.  And big money is involved.

Saturday: Bury husband. Check.

Sunday: Confirm all talk show appearances. Check.

Monday: Go on talk shows to jake the GOFUNDME account. Check. 

Tuesday: Practice looking surprised on Ellen when getting the $100,000 cheque. Check.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump attacked a Gold Star Wife this morning in a tweet. Your President is attacking the recent widow of a fallen soldier.
> 
> Trump is a disgrace. The man known for being a pathological serial liar is calling a grieving widow a liar over the interpretation and opinion of a phone call he made.



All of you left wing wankers went after a Gold Star father last week. Remember everyone bashing Kelly? I fucking do. Now if this witch of a widow wants to go on talk shows and lie to up her gofundme account and audition to become the next Cindy Sheehan she is fair game. 

She has now entered the ring.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump attacked a Gold Star Wife this morning in a tweet. Your President is attacking the recent widow of a fallen soldier.
> ...


Kelly lied   in front of the country   He is now known as Trumps ass kisser


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Rock band groupies and gang bangers are supposed to be happy girls. What happened to you to make you such a miserable person?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Oh I'm a happy camper. Especially when I know I'm right.  This widow is working it. 

* $696,851 of $1.0M goal *

Raised by 14,471 people in 6 days

On behalf of the 5000 Role Models of Excellence Project, it is with a heavy heart that we announce the death of our Role Model Son and American Hero, Army Sergeant La David T. Johnson.  This Sergeant, 25, of Miami Gardens, Fla., was ambushed in Niger while providing training and security assistance to the Nigeriens Armed Forces in the region overwhelmed by Boko Haram.  What a tragedy!  Role Model Sgt. Johnson leaves behind two children, ages 2 and 6, along with his beloved wife and soulmate Mrs. Myeshia Johnson.  Mrs. Johnson is currently pregnant with their third child. The 5000 Role Models of Excellence Project, is establishing a Role Model Army Sgt. La David T. Johnson Scholarship to benefit his children by providing money towards their college education. We are asking you to donate to this worthy cause. 

Please, donate generously today.

Click here to support Sgt. La David T Johnson Scholarship organized by Myeshia Johnson


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


She lost the supporter for her family 2 kids and one on the way   You want her begging to trump for help?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



What's his lie? And prove his lie.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Just to make this short  ,,,the lie about the congress woman collecting money for a project when she did no such thing


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


He contradicted what the wife said on live tv with a tweet that followed immediately following her appearance and comments.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...





tinydancer said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


HERE TINY  live and learn
At a White House press briefing on Thursday, Kelly claimed Wilson had boasted of securing "$20 million" in federal funding to build a new FBI field office in Miami during the dedication ceremony for the building in 2015; he called the congresswoman an "empty barrel," saying her remarks focused more on her own actions than the heroism of the two FBI agents for whom the new building had been named.




Kelly erroneously claimed congresswoman took credit for building funding, video shows
But video of the building dedication ceremony posted Friday by the Sun Sentinel instead shows Wilson taking credit not for funding the building, but for shepherding legislation to name it. The video also shows the congresswoman spending a considerable portion of her remarks praising the valor of law enforcement and retelling the story of the two slain FBI agents.
"General Kelly owes the nation an apology because when he lied about me, he lied to the American public," she tweeted Sunday.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Nah, General Kelly turned out to be the liar...

Kelly erroneously claimed Wilson took credit for building funding - CNNPolitics


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 23, 2017)

*Black women in Congress demand John Kelly apologize for ‘reprehensible’ smear against Frederica Wilson*
The women of the Congressional Black Caucus on Sunday demanded that White House chief of staff John Kelly apologize for his attack on Rep. Frederica Wilson (D-FL).


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 23, 2017)

*Myeshia Johnson Confirms Rep. Frederica Wilson's Account of Her Call with Trump to the Word Brad Reed*


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Myeshia Johnson Confirms Rep. Frederica Wilson's Account of Her Call with Trump to the Word Brad Reed*


This isn’t the first time Trump attacked a gold star family.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Do you really think Eddie is smarter than me, Camp?  His general lack of knowledge regarding English composition belies that but we both know that you're going to back him simply because he's part of your "liberal chorus"!  He's an idiot...but he's YOUR idiot!
As for my "bragging" about my education?  Eddie posted he thought I had one year of college.  He also boasted about his 2nd house in Florida.  Funny how you don't take him to task for HIS posts...but then again, you on the left seldom play by the same rules that you demand others play by so I'm not surprised by what you've posted to me!  You seem to think it should be OK for liberals to attack conservatives here but that conservatives shouldn't be allowed to respond!  Gee, I'm starting to feel like Donald Trump!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



What does my doing my taxes have to do with you not grasping the concept that someone with an undergraduate degree in history and a Masters in Business Administration probably isn't relying on history to pay the bills?  Why do I have the feeling that your 2nd home in Florida is a trailer in a mobile home park, Eddie?  Is it that you come across as totally uneducated...or that the more you post...the less believable you are?


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Let’s see your evidence he isn’t...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Ah...every post that Eddie makes?  He's functionally illiterate, Faun!


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Your response was bashing my education and my Alma Mater  Anything coming after that  by me was deserved


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Myeshia Johnson Confirms Rep. Frederica Wilson's Account of Her Call with Trump to the Word Brad Reed*
> ...


And it won’t be the last time Trump is caught in a lie.

All Trump does is lie – and clearly lying is an accepted practice in his ‘administration.’


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Good comeback old  Did they teach that where your MBA came from  ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Doesn’t seem that way to me. Despite his aversion to punctuation, I have no problem comprehending his posts. Attacking grammar is typically the final bastion of those who can’t win an argument.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Actually, Eddie...I questioned your vocabulary skills...namely whether or not you would know what a word meant without having to look it up.  You're the one that declared you not only went to college but...drum roll please...you GRADUATED!  Then you bragged about how your incredible education afforded you a 2nd home in Florida!  Like every OTHER internet blowhard on this board.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Aversion to punctuation?  He doesn't seem to understand the concept of punctuation, Camp!  In case you haven't noticed...I've attacked pretty much everything that Eddie posts here!  Him being a functional illiterate is simply one more thing in a long list of things that he struggles with!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 23, 2017)

I can understand why Trump disrespected the dead soldier. Trump likes winning soldiers, not dead ones.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


_”He doesn't seem to understand the concept of punctuation, *Camp!*”_

Umm... I’m Faun, not Camp.

Is not knowing who you’re speaking with a sign of insanity? Should I read into your post like you’re reading into @eddiew37’s?

And I know how you “challenge” posters. Generally, your arguments are built on a foundation of lies.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Both you and Camp have rushed to the defense of poor little Eddie, Faun...it's hard at times to tell you apart.

My arguments are built on lies?  Quite the charge.  Care to show me something I've lied about?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Or is this just more of the "whenever someone says something I don't like...accuse them of lying!" strategy that you progressives love to employ so often?


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Blaming others for one’s own mistakes is also the defense of the weak-minded. Again, should I read into that post as well?

As far as you lying, you’re one of the forum’s most unabashed, that I’ve come across. And you laughably want an example even though you know what I’m talking about?? 

Sure... you claimed Obama coined the term, “saved and created jobs,” — even though that term was used by the Bush administration.

And you claimed he used that term because you claimed his stimulus failed — only he used that term before his stimulus plan was even implemented.

There’s two lies, just off the top of my head.

Oh, and before you respond, please note ... this is Faun, not Camp.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Or is this just more of the "whenever someone says something I don't like...accuse them of lying!" strategy that you progressives love to employ so often?


No, you’re a lying con tool. Demonstrated repeatedly.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 23, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> I can understand why Trump disrespected the dead soldier. Trump likes winning soldiers, not dead ones.



Pffffft he never disrespected the soldier at all. Stop your lying.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Look old, I'd like to thank you for giving me the opportunity to speak to such a superior person as yourself . I'll do my utmost to avoid any further conversations with you so your standards won't be lowered.


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why Trump disrespected the dead soldier. Trump likes winning soldiers, not dead ones.
> ...


Trump's failure to comment on the loss of four of our soldiers for 12 days was disrespectful. That was the first sign of disrespect. The next one was his failure to notify the family with a phone call or a letter. Once these two failures and examples of dereliction of duty came forward, he continued his disrespect step by step, reaching a crescendo this morning when he called one of the soldiers' wives a liar.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


And got one of their names wrong


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Back to that nonsense again?  What I pointed out was that the Obama Administration used the term "Jobs Created or Saved" in a deliberate attempt to hide how few jobs they managed to create despite spending a huge amount of stimulus money!  Your response to that was to claim that because someone in the Bush Administration used the phrase jobs created or saved that it wasn't an Obama Administration thing...which is a crock!  The lie being told in that exchange is by you, Faun...when you claimed that other Administrations used that economic statistic to tell the American people the state of job creation before the Obama Administration did!  They didn't and you're being dishonest when you claim that they did.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Since I spend most of my time here debating idiots like Franco and R-Derp...my standards are about as low as they could possibly get, Eddie!

Great post by you by the way.  First one you didn't come across as someone who flunked 9th Grade English!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Or is this just more of the "whenever someone says something I don't like...accuse them of lying!" strategy that you progressives love to employ so often?
> ...



You've made the accusation REPEATEDLY, Faun...but your demonstrations consist of making the accusation...REPEATEDLY!  What that proves, escapes me!


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle has posted no less than 18 off topic posts in this thread ....today....and it is only 2:15 pm. He is bound and determined to neutralize this thread with his nonsense.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

This is a "serious" thread?  C'mon, Camp...it's just one more "I HATE TRUMP CAUSE HE BEAT HILLARY!!!" thread!  No different than the one which calls Trump a sociopath because he doesn't have a dog in the White House as a pet!  You know it...I know it...the mods know it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

You can sum the "I hate Trump" threads up as follows...

OP...Trump is bad because he (didn't/did) do (fill in the blank)!

Liberal Chorus...Oh, yeah...that Trump is EVIL!

Liberal Chorus...He's a racist!

Liberal Chorus...He didn't really win you know!  Hillary had more votes!

Liberal Chorus...And the Russians did something too!  Like sabotage, Dude!

Sound familiar?


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> This is a "serious" thread?  C'mon, Camp...it's just one more "I HATE TRUMP CAUSE HE BEAT HILLARY!!!" thread!  No different than the one which calls Trump a sociopath because he doesn't have a dog in the White House as a pet!  You know it...I know it...the mods know it.


The thread is a week old and there are other threads on the same topic with differing focuses. It has nothing to do with the election or Hillary and everything to do with Trump's dereliction of duty. It is still front page news and thanks to trump's jackassery it receives new attention daily. Today he called a Gold Star Wife a liar. Yesterday and the day before the President's chief of staff was busy disgracing the US Marine Corp Generals and totally discrediting himself and his office in the WH by being exposed as just another liar like trump. 
You have no defense for the disgraced President. All you have is trash talk and deflections.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



He was too busy getting into a pissing contest with NFL players kneeling during the anthem to contact the families of those killed and he couldn't remember the name because he was trying to think of nasty tweets for Kaepernick and the congress woman.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > This is a "serious" thread?  C'mon, Camp...it's just one more "I HATE TRUMP CAUSE HE BEAT HILLARY!!!" thread!  No different than the one which calls Trump a sociopath because he doesn't have a dog in the White House as a pet!  You know it...I know it...the mods know it.
> ...



It has EVERYTHING to do with Hillary losing to Trump and you know it!  The far left wing of the Democratic Party is frothing at the mouth because they were SURE that what happened in the last election couldn't possibly happen...yet it DID!


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> This is a "serious" thread?  C'mon, Camp...it's just one more "I HATE TRUMP CAUSE HE BEAT HILLARY!!!" thread!  No different than the one which calls Trump a sociopath because he doesn't have a dog in the White House as a pet!  You know it...I know it...the mods know it.


Your posting of twenty posts in a short period, not even a day, of bragging about your education and intelligence on a public anonymous forum says something about you and your mental condition. That you think that is a normal healthy endeavor says a whole lot about you. It says you have the same mental and emotional handicaps as trump. Like trump, you have an unhealthy obsession with yourself and your self-perceived self-worth.  You have the need to convince people of the self-conceived picture of yourself. At least trump is doing it for political reasons. Your audience is people you will never know and who will never know you. You are doing it on an anonymous message board. That means you are basically talking to yourself in public. Ya. you are a nut job. As nutty as the village idiot who walks down the street waving his arms and talking to himself.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Am I "EVIL", Camp?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2017)

Last week Trump was in a serious twitter fight with a congress woman and a widow of a fallen soldier.

Right now?  He's at a ceremony to award the CMH to someone. 

Wonder if he's gonna screw up on this one?


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Am I "EVIL", Camp?


Did I call you evil? Evil was not part of the analysis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> That Nobel Peace Prize for essentially not being George W. Bush simply shows how ridiculous you are on the Left, Joey! It didn't make me angry...it made me laugh. You gave Obama a prize for what you thought he MIGHT do...not for what he HAD done! !



I didn't give him a Nobel Prize at all... you'd have to take that up with the Nobel committee

However, if I were giving out a Nobel Prize for "Racist Tool Losing His Shit", well, you'd be all over that. 



Oldstyle said:


> I pointed out that the popular vote means nothing in our system for electing a President...



But you keep arguing that Trump was the people's choice, when clearly he wasn't. The people had their say, and the electors chose to ignore him and say, "We're going to follow this Archaic racist system from the 18th century, even though there's clear evidence that Trump got help from our enemies!" 

The people got this right.  The system didn't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Do you really think Eddie is smarter than me, Camp?



I think my Cat is smarter than you.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I hope I made you proud.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


What do you mean, _”back to that nonsense again?”_ You challenged me to provide an example of where you lied and I did. Now you bitch because I did as you asked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Oldstyle said:


> What I pointed out was that the Obama Administration used the term "Jobs Created or Saved" in a deliberate attempt to hide how few jobs they managed to create despite spending a huge amount of stimulus money!  Your response to that was to claim that because someone in the Bush Administration used the phrase jobs created or saved that it wasn't an Obama Administration thing...which is a crock!  The lie being told in that exchange is by you, Faun...when you claimed that other Administrations used that economic statistic to tell the American people the state of job creation before the Obama Administration did!  They didn't and you're being dishonest when you claim that they did.


LOL

Now you’re trying to alter the context of what you originally said — a clear indication you know you were lying and now you’re trying to fix it.

You didn’t say, _”it was an Obama Administration thing,”_ as you categorize now — you said he “coined” the term. Which again, is not possible since it was a term already employed by the Bush administration.

And again, you falsely claimed Obama used the term to “hide how few jobs he managed to create,” when in fact, he used the term before implementing his stimulus plan — meaning he did not use the term to hide too few jobs, which you also lie about.

And you’re lying about me lying. I posted the link to the times it was used by the Bush administration which showed the context in which it was used. I did not say it was used in any context other than what I showed.

You prove me right yet again when I point out you’re a lying con tool.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Denials don’t help you. I gave two examples of you lying. And there are more if I were to bother using the forum’s search feature.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 23, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Last week Trump was in a serious twitter fight with a congress woman and a widow of a fallen soldier.
> 
> Right now?  He's at a ceremony to award the CMH to someone.
> 
> Wonder if he's gonna screw up on this one?


Last week a dumbass Congressbitch was eavesdropping in a private message from the President to a widow of a military man sworn to protect the land that he loved at what ever cost.  Shit fucks like you, who willingly give up this land to illegals and Mooslims, only use this as a TOOL of the democrat party to make the President look bad.  But all it is doing is continuing to push the moderates more to the right.  They despise the Democrats, Liberal media and the goose stepping mind numbed idiots like you...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Last week Trump was in a serious twitter fight with a congress woman and a widow of a fallen soldier.
> ...



You really are some kind of special stupid aren't you?  The congress woman was a long time family friend (she'd known the family for over a decade), and was invited by the widow to go with the family to pick up her husband's body.  And, when she was called, the widow decided to put her phone on speaker mode so that the whole limo could listen in if they wanted. 

Nope, no "evesdropping" here.  She was invited.


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Of course, the President has claimed he had witnesses to the phone call. That means he had his own folks eavesdropping, The difference is that the widow considered the Congresswoman as a close family friend. The President's "witnesses" were just random staff members.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 23, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Oh yes, a corrupt democrat congressbitch who happened to be a friend of a stupid black woman whose husband sacrificed his life to serve his country.  I heard her speak on NBC this morning, and I could tell the widow as an obamaphone champion...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Wow...............way to dump on a grieving widow and the congress woman who was trying to be there to support her. 

You know that dumping on the family of the dead servicemember is the same as dumping on the dead soldier, right? 

Why do you hate the military?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What is with you people? We don't elect our Presidents by popular vote! It means nothing.
> ...


The person the people 'ELECTED" through the electoral process, was Trump.  Did the idiot also forget that the Democratic party is synonymous with voter fraud, or do we need to remind you of ACORN and the videotaped evidence of what the Leftist fascists did in 2016?


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


This is called trash talking and demonizing. The cult of trump is made up of many uneducated and crude bigots.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 23, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


No dumping dufus, Trump made four calls that day and the only one with "issues" involved this empty barrel Democratic crazy congresswoman Maxine Waters wanna be.  LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 23, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Last week a dumbass Congressbitch was eavesdropping in a private message from the President to a widow of a military man sworn to protect the land that he loved at what ever cost. Shit fucks like you, who willingly give up this land to illegals and Mooslims, only use this as a TOOL of the democrat party to make the President look bad. But all it is doing is continuing to push the moderates more to the right. They despise the Democrats, Liberal media and the goose stepping mind numbed idiots like you...



Barbie, did you miss the part where the Widow came out and said she was offended by what the Orange Shitgibbon said.... and how he couldn't remember the man's name.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 23, 2017)

Roudy said:


> The person the people 'ELECTED" through the electoral process, was Trump. Did the idiot also forget that the Democratic party is synonymous with voter fraud, or do we need to remind you of ACORN and the videotaped evidence of what the Leftist fascists did in 2016?



Yes, I know, you are terrified when the darkies get to vote.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The person the people 'ELECTED" through the electoral process, was Trump. Did the idiot also forget that the Democratic party is synonymous with voter fraud, or do we need to remind you of ACORN and the videotaped evidence of what the Leftist fascists did in 2016?
> ...


Look up ACORN in 2012 and all the other Democratic based voter fraud in 2016 and then get back to us, douchebag.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Last week a dumbass Congressbitch was eavesdropping in a private message from the President to a widow of a military man sworn to protect the land that he loved at what ever cost. Shit fucks like you, who willingly give up this land to illegals and Mooslims, only use this as a TOOL of the democrat party to make the President look bad. But all it is doing is continuing to push the moderates more to the right. They despise the Democrats, Liberal media and the goose stepping mind numbed idiots like you...
> ...


The widow was corrupted by the congresswoman clown. Duh!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 23, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Look up ACORN in 2012 and all the other Democratic based voter fraud in 2016 and then get back to us, douchebag.



You realize ACORN had been disbanded by 2012, right? 
No, there was no fraud in 2016 other than the Russians tinkering with our election. 



Roudy said:


> The widow was corrupted by the congresswoman clown. Duh!



Or she just thought Trump was an obnoxious asshole... like most people do.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Look up ACORN in 2012 and all the other Democratic based voter fraud in 2016 and then get back to us, douchebag.
> ...


ACORN was disbanded exactly due to election fraud, you moron.  There isn't a single election that Democratic dirtbags don't commit fraud of one type or another.  You guys even screwed Sanders during the debates by giving Hillary the questions in advance courtesy of Donna Brazil of CNN!  Oh what short memories you Libtards have...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're amusing as always, Faun!  You cite two obscure examples of where a Bush Administration administrator used the term "jobs created or saved" in an attempt to excuse the Obama Administration REPEATEDLY citing jobs created or saved to hide how few jobs they created with the Obama Stimulus!

Show me where I said the Obama "coined" the term!  What I said was the Obama Administration was the first to use Jobs Created or Saved as their go to statistic whenever they cited job creation numbers!  They did so because they knew very well that they DIDN'T create many jobs at all!  Barry even admitted as much with his infamous admission that there weren't as many shovel ready jobs as they'd thought there would be!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 23, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I'm always pleased when I can help out those who struggle with English as a first language, Eddie!  I'm sure that the folks over at the U of Cincy are thrilled as well!


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Thanks for finally admitting Obama didn't coin the term as even you confess it was already used during the Bush administration.



Oldstyle said:


> ...in an attempt to excuse the Obama Administration REPEATEDLY citing jobs created or saved to hide how few jobs they created with the Obama Stimulus!


You're still lying as it's not possible for Obama to "coin" the term to hide job gains as he starting using it before his stimulus was passed.



Oldstyle said:


> Show me where I said the Obama "coined" the term!  What I said was the Obama Administration was the first to use Jobs Created or Saved as their go to statistic whenever they cited job creation numbers!


Liar.

*"coined"* was your word.


Oldstyle said:


> Amazingly enough...Barry, Harry and Nancy managed to do just that, Antontoo!  They spent all that money and unemployment went up.  It was SO bad that they had to *coin* a new economic statistic "jobs created or saved" to hide how few jobs they managed to create!





Oldstyle said:


> They did so because they knew very well that they DIDN'T create many jobs at all!  Barry even admitted as much with his infamous admission that there weren't as many shovel ready jobs as they'd thought there would be!


As stated above, you're still lying as it's not possible for Obama to "coin" the term to hide job gains as he starting using it before his stimulus was passed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


LOL

Don't ya think you'd be wise to take care of yourself in that department before trying to help others?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.


Can you quote the lie and prove it is a lie?

Or, are you simply just another swamp-dwelling anti-USA "activist" shitting lies into the swamp water in DC, then sucking it up with your snorkel and giving your professional shit eater's opinion of the quality of your own shit?

Or what?


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


Trump lied about how Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA family members. He was immediately rebuked and corrected by former members of Presidential staffs, news reports about families being notified under other Presidents, actual family members of KIA notified under other Presidents and eyewitness accounts, etc.  How could you not know that? It is the crux and foundation of the news for the last few days.


----------



## Camp (Oct 23, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got caught today almost immediately for lying about how President Obama and other Presidents responded to KIA soldiers families. The moron just can not help but to lie, lie, lie.
> ...


Where do these crude people come from?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your word comprehension is awful, Faun...but then again it always IS when you on the left want to bend what someone else has said!  You'll note that I didn't say that Barry, Harry and Nancy coined a new WORD...I pointed out that they coined a new ECONOMIC STATISTIC that they used repeatedly to describe job creation...and that new economic statistic was "Jobs Created or Saved"!

Claiming that they DIDN'T use that statistic...which is remarkable only in that you can claim any number that you want because it's totally impossible to determine whether or not your policies have "saved" jobs or not...shows how deceitful you're willing to be to rewrite the "legacy" of Democratic economic failure at that time!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Would you care to point out where I'm "struggling" with the English language, Faun?  Or is this going to be yet another of your posts where you accuse me of something which you never back up?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 24, 2017)

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


In other words,you cannot quote the lie and prove that it is a lie.

Let me guess... you are a party of slavery supporter. Am I right?


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


I am  not going to play your game. The issue has been in the news for almost a week. Makes no difference whether you believe it or not. To the trump cult, it makes no difference what he said or didn't say or whether what he said was a lie or not. All the non-cultist can do is make sure the trump brand continues to represent crude malicious dereliction and low character coupled with unethical ignorance. There is never enough mocking and degrading of trump. America can never accept a liar like trump to be its leader. He is PINO and will stay that way no matter how much the trump cult snowflakes whine and cry.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 24, 2017)

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


So, you AGAIN refuse to quote the alleged lie. Perhaps that's because it simply does not exist. 


Your concession is respectfully accepted, jackass.


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump forced to walk back ridiculous falsehood about Obama
> ...


Somebody ask for links? The first 10 pages of this thread contain about a dozen links. The page with all the links above is post # 102. Ten separate links.  So links are found throughout this thread. And, the same posters keep asking for links over and over and over. No matter how many links are provided. They simply wait for a little bit and come back with the same nonsense. Where are the links? It's a childlike game they play. This thread has been going on for days and the same posters are posting the same whining posts whining for more links and declaring the entire topic is fake news. Something is very wrong with those posters.


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Retired general calls out Trump’s ‘shameful’ command of military: ‘The president lied’ about Niger ambush


Oh look, here is a link. It was posted days ago.


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Links throughout this thread to confirm the OP. This one has a video of the trump lying.


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


So, how many links do you need to shut you up and make you stop asking for them.  They have been provided on a daily basis ever since this thread was started.


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


This one is from yesterday, but easy to miss because yesterday was a "deflection" day for the cult. One of them posted no less than 20 totally off topic deflection posts. They do this to make reading a negative thread about their leader tedious and boring. It reduces the number of views as the thread becomes a basic chat room style argument between two posters about some totally off topic nonsense.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 24, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Really seemed to be grieving while making thousands of dollars from NBC, bashing the president who called her to offer condolences .  You guys never let a crisis go to waste, do you?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 24, 2017)

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Post one that proves your ridiculous claim, jackass.

Why are you party of slavery apologists always in denial of reality?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2017)

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


swear to god take out trump and put in obama and you have the same problems.

makes no difference to his peeps what crimes they committed, each and every one will be justified in their eyes and things like FISA and other internal organizations saying obama was way overstepping power are ignored. but some rumor of russian collusion for trump and suddenly everyone is a detective.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ACORN was disbanded exactly due to election fraud, you moron.



No, it was disbanded because of a fraudulently edited video got it's funding cut.  



Roudy said:


> You guys even screwed Sanders during the debates by giving Hillary the questions in advance courtesy of Donna Brazil of CNN! Oh what short memories you Libtards have...



Except the question wasn't really a complicated one, they had both been asked the question about the Death Penalty in previous debates.  

The problem wasn't that Bernie didn't have the answers. the problem was Bernie's answers weren't were most americans or even most Democrats are right now.

What should worry you, if you weren't stupid, is the notion of Bernie's supporters becoming the dominant force in the DNC, because after Trump is done fucking up everything, the Dems are going to ROLL him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 24, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Really seemed to be grieving while making thousands of dollars from NBC, bashing the president who called her to offer condolences . You guys never let a crisis go to waste, do you?



Again, after the shit you guys pulled after Benghazi, even after Chris Steven's family begged you to knock it off, you really have no business talking.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ACORN was disbanded exactly due to election fraud, you moron.
> ...


Now that's funny! How do you edit an acorn official giving a pimp advice on how to run child prostitutes? She sure as hell didn't stand up and order him out of her office or call the police! She actually tried to help him.


----------



## Camp (Oct 24, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


There are plenty of links that show trump lying about how Obama and other Presidents failed to notify families of KIAs. In addition, the links confirm it took 12 days for any notification to go out. Trump himself confirms that fact in the video. Waiting 12 days was disrespectful to the soldiers and their families. You have to be a fake. No one can be as stupid as you appear to be.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Lying con tool...

Whether you reference it as a term or a statistic, you’ve been shown repeatedly it started under the Bush administration.

Now stop lying, Obama didn’t coin it. Nor did he invent it..

Sad that you’re so pathological, you’ll keep lying about this anyway.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Do you ever stop lying, ya lying con tool?

Ever??

I back up everything I say.


Oldstyle said:


> Show me where I said the Obama "coined" the term!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is demagoguery, not genius in his tweets; the biddable ("meekly ready to accept and follow instructions; docile and obedient") defend him.

Trump is a practiced liar, he lacks empathy and also leadership skills.  During my  career I worked under six Chiefs, five of them as a member of the executive team.  The  essential takeaway on leadership or the lack of it, comes when the chief is faced with making decision.

His (all were males) response in 5 of those 6 men was always this unexpressed question:  How does this effect ME"  

There are hundreds of books on leadership, none that I've read have ever pointed out the single simple way to define a non leader, one that is obvious is Donald Trump, the Narcissist-in-Chief..


----------



## Roudy (Oct 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ACORN was disbanded exactly due to election fraud, you moron.
> ...


Nah, there were definite cases of Democratic election fraud in 2008, 2012, and 2016, backed up by damning evidence.  Democrats just can't participate in an election without committing some type of fraud. They know no other way to win!  

Nice duck, no cigar.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 24, 2017)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The moron doesn't even make sense, "it got disbanded because a video got its funding cut".


----------



## Roudy (Oct 24, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Yup, and that's why Trump beat 17 highly qualified and financially backed  candidates in the primary, then beat Hillary who had spent billions more including hundreds of millions of negative ads, with Obama running for her as if he's the candidate, and the crooked media bashing Trump 24/7.

Because he isn't smart and doesn't know how to run and manage big enterprises?!  And that's how he literally singlehandedly brought these powerful dynasty candidates to their knees?! Sure.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He lost the popular vote, reportedly by 3 million votes.  He won the EC by winning WI, MI and PA by less than one percentage point in each state.  

Trump is not smart, as one can tell by listening to him.  His vocabulary is limited, mostly to adjectives and he seems to lack curiosity.  Most observable is his  emotional capacity, i.e., "to be aware of, control, and express one's emotions, and to handle interpersonal relationships judiciously" because it does not exist.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 24, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Libtard playbook: When all else fails, revert back to "he lost the popular vote" and of course "but but but Russia!"

You do realize that Wharton is still the no. 1 business school in the country, on top of both Harvard and Stanford, right?  The fact that he doesn't use complicated vocabulary is part of his genius strategy to relate to the everyday common man and woman.  Unlike Obama or Hillary who kept lecturing and talking down to Americans.  

You guys are so predictable and transparent it's truly entertaining. All this squirming and hatred just because you refuse to give a Trump credit for one of the biggest victories and suprised in election history. Well, it wasn't really a surprise, if not for the crooked media with their fake polls and fake news.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What you've "shown" Faun is that some obscure person in I think the Department of Agriculture under Bush used that term when describing how many jobs a new program had "created or saved"...which is a far cry from an entire Administration using the term system wide to deliberately hide how few jobs were created by the nearly trillion dollars in stimulus money they just blew through!  Obama didn't "coin" it...nor did he "invent" it...but man did he ever USE it to mislead the American people about what was happening!  That's what I pointed out to you back then and we both know that person being dishonest about what took place is YOU when you claim that Obama did something that Bush did!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So far, Faun...you've backed up the Obama Administration's attempt to deceive with an attempt of your own to deceive!  You've accused me repeatedly of "lying" simply because I pointed out EXACTLY how the Obama Administration used "Jobs Created or Saved" not to accurately inform the American people how many jobs they managed to create but to HIDE that number behind a totally fabricated total that they pulled out of thin air!

That's what you're "backing up"!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Facts are facts and I did not mention Russia even once in the post to which you've responded.  As for the use of vocabulary, your point is spot on; he only speaks to his base, and his base is not well educated nor have anyone of them posting on this message board ever posted a sagacious comment.

Talking down to people, however, is too generous for Trump's syntax and repetitious statements are not the work of a someone well read or well educated.  An MBA (does he have one?) did not include literature, philosophy or logic (I suppose).


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



_*”Obama didn't "coin" it...nor did he "invent" it...but...”*_

Yet you’ve said both...


Oldstyle said:


> Amazingly enough...Barry, Harry and Nancy managed to do just that, Antontoo!  They spent all that money and unemployment went up.  It was SO bad that they had to *coin* a new economic statistic "jobs created or saved" to hide how few jobs they managed to create!





Oldstyle said:


> For you to now blame the GOP for "watering down" a stimulus that failed to create jobs so badly that the Obama folks had to *invent* "Jobs created or saved" to hide how bad it was, shows what an Obama shill you really are!


Now, after making those claims, you say he didn’t. You wouldn’t have to backpedal like that if only you could stop lying.

At any rate, no matter how you try to portray it, the Bush administration actually coined it. And again, Obama did not use it to hide job numbers — he couldn’t have since he began using the term before his stimulus plan went into effect.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Imbecile....

What I backed up there was my claim that you struggled with English.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Speaking of struggling  ,you need to read "How to win friends and influence people", desperately.  Pass it on to Trump when it's completed


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How I try to "portray" it?  What's laughable, Faun is that you're the one who's trying to "portray" what happened as something that it wasn't...like it was some innocent happenstance that the Obama Administration started using the economic statistic "Jobs Created or Saved" after the Obama Stimulus spent all that money and created so few jobs!  That didn't happen by accident!  That was a planned strategy of damage control by the Obama White House to hide how few jobs they managed to create despite spending a huge amount of money!  They deliberately misled the American people with a made up number...just like you're now deliberately misleading the readers of this board that it was something that other administrations had done before them!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your claim that I "struggle" with English is as farcical as your claim that the Obama Administration didn't deliberately attempt to mislead the American people with their "Jobs Created or Saved" narrative!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Interesting...is that what people like you and Faun are doing here, Eddie?  Trying to win friends and influence people?  You have an interesting way of going about it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


You're still lying when you say, _"like it was some innocent happenstance that the Obama Administration started using the economic statistic "Jobs Created or Saved" after the Obama Stimulus spent all that money and created so few jobs!"_

Again, he started using that term before a dime was spent. So how could he have been using that term to hide jobs numbers that had yet not occurred?


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Interesting.... So to you,

*Show me where I said the Obama "coined" the term!*​
is proper English, is it?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're going to call me on that while saying Eddie's posts are fine?  You're as consistent as always, Faun!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How often did he use that term before the stimulus stumbled, Faun?  Was it the "go to" economic statistic that it became once they realized that they were in huge trouble with a lack of job creation?  Or was it a term that was used once or twice like it was during the Bush Administration?

What would you say the ration of use was...post stimulus to pre stimulus...100 to 1?  500 to 1?  It's obvious what took place back then but you're determined to white wash what happened which makes you as dishonest as the Obama Administration itself!


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Really seemed to be grieving while making thousands of dollars from NBC, bashing the president who called her to offer condolences . You guys never let a crisis go to waste, do you?
> ...


Nothing happened to Chris Stevens in Benghazi. Obama said we would have no boots on the ground in Libya.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


LOLOL

You challenged me to find where you posted improper English.

I do and then you cry like a bitch and whine about others. <smh>


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He built his stimulus on that term, ya lyin' con tool. It was in his report that he presented to Congress to persuade them to vote on it.

So how could he have been using that term to hide jobs numbers that had yet not occurred?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Guess Flake, McCain, and Corker aren't winning any friends either..Hear what They had to say today about that garbage in our WH??


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



You should have heard the resignation speech Flake just gave on the news just now.  He's pissed about the lack of leadership in DC, which is why he's leaving. 

Corker has been less than complimentary to him  as well. 

Guess the fear of Trump is wearing off, and people are finally starting to stand up to him.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


gave it in front of senate    also said would any of you stand for it if a democrat president acted the way trump is?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



If Obama had done even a quarter of the stuff Trump has done so far, people would have been screaming for his impeachment or worse.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


the gun loving fools would have attacked the WH......can you see bri , jc, pc old at the gates??


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Nah, there were definite cases of Democratic election fraud in 2008, 2012, and 2016, backed up by damning evidence. Democrats just can't participate in an election without committing some type of fraud. They know no other way to win!



Really.  Because the only fraud I've seen is you guys stealing the presidency, disenfranchising minorities, gerrymandering districts so any inbred mutant with an R behind his name can win.  

Seems to me that you guys are the ones who can't win without cheating...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Wow, this comment ^^^ is highly stupid.  Diplomats wear wingtips. ground troops wear boots.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, there were definite cases of Democratic election fraud in 2008, 2012, and 2016, backed up by damning evidence. Democrats just can't participate in an election without committing some type of fraud. They know no other way to win!
> ...


suppressing the vote is repub major,,, they get an A


----------



## Roudy (Oct 24, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Dude, get a fucking life!  It's the number one business school in the country if not the world. 

The fact that an Ivy League educated billionaire was able to relate to your everyday man and woman, and gets the working class to vote him into presidency is why Trump is a genius.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 24, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Two establishment swap dwellers who knew they weren't going to get reelected and therefore resigned just got kicked in the ass by Trump.  He said he was going to drain the swamp and that's exactly what he's doing.   He's a man of his word.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


2 ?? I count 3 Corker Flake and McCain with more republicans who who won't suck trump ass to come


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 24, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


what crimes has President Trump done?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


the question should be what crimes has he gotten away with ?How many bought off ?? How many lost in courts because those suing him didn't have enough capital to continue??  the man is a fn thief a grifter taking advantage of those lesser than him


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


question is - why do you not go after hillary with the very same questions? you seem to think the amount of hate given to her isn't realistic but have zero issue doing to trump the very same thing you can't understand done to her.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


In all due respect Ice Hill isn't president  The garbage man trump is


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


with all due respect, i don't give a fuck.

she has been in the public eye, bulldozed her way onto the ballot and did all kinds of illegal shit as SoS.

none of that bothers you which goes back to my main point that our biggest issue these days is - if we like you we let "crimes" slide and allow ourselves to see whatever we want to justify it.

if we hate someone, we change it up a little in that we make everything wrong or a crime and then revert back to allowing ourselves to see whatever we want to see after that to justify it.

kinda fucked up but people gotta stay stuck in the hate rut.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Half at least of what bs thrown  at hillary  by repubs was just that ,BS


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


AND half at least what you throw on trump is pile on also, only you hate the man so ... "it's not"

but it really is. again - take your dogs out of the race and you'll see how much the same both sides are.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


What president in your lifetime has sounded as disrespectful to the opposing party his own party and our allies as he has?? The man is the worst and for you trying to equal this pos out with any democrat is just a pipe dream of yours


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


really?

What was previously widely suspected has now been confirmed. In its latest bombshell report that - for once - doesn’t include some nefarious allegations of wrongdoing or incompetence involving President Donald Trump or members of his administration, the Washington Post *reported Tuesday that the Democratic National Committee and the Clinton campaign jointly financed the creation of the infamous “Trump dossier," *which helped inspire the launch of the floundering investigations into whether the Trump campaign colluded with the Russians.

so i suppose her completely illegal actions here are ok cause you don't like trump?

you keep making this personal while i try hard to remove that from the equation.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 24, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


THIS is what you don't want to make personal??
“Reckless, outrageous and undignified behavior has become excused as telling it like it is when it is actually just reckless, outrageous and undignified. And when such behavior emanates from the top of our government, it is something else. It is dangerous to a democracy,” the senator added.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



yet you look away at the FACT the DNC and hillary made up lies about trump so you could hate him this much.

don't you feel like a fool following that lie?

you should.

either put the emo down or i'll move onto another topic. i get you hate trump. you forget i'm not a fan myself but when i go after bullshit being done to him you think i'm defending him. i'm not - i'm attacking your bullshit.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Dude:

 You've now joined the ranks of the fools who have come to dominate this message board.  I don't put fools on ignore, I simply stop responding to them.  I will read your garbage but not waste my time posting a response.

For the not willfuylly ignorant:  An ad played a few minutes ago calling for Trump's impeachment in the middle of Game One of the World Series.  For those who missed it, see the link below:

This Billionaire Has Launched a $10 Million Campaign to Impeach Donald Trump


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


LOL

What it does is lead to two Senate races which lost an incumbent from running. Probably not an issue for Republicans in Tennessee, but could be a problem for them in Arizona where Flake won a fairly close race in his last election, by 68K votes out of more than 2 million votes cast.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I could care less what Flake, McCain or Corker think about Trump.  They're the people that he was sent to Washington to rein in...but you're shocked that they don't like him?  I'd be shocked if they DID!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 24, 2017)

My but the liberal chorus is in full throat tonight!  What are you poor little snowflakes going to do if Trump manages to pull off major tax reform and it does stimulate the economy?  Call him some more nasty names?  Yeah, that'll show him!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> My but the liberal chorus is in full throat tonight!  What are you poor little snowflakes going to do if Trump manages to pull off major tax reform and it does stimulate the economy?  Call him some more nasty names?  Yeah, that'll show him!



If he manages to actually do that, then yeah, I'll say how he finally did something right and got some legislation passed that benefits the middle class. 

Unfortunately, I don't think that is going to happen.  They are still trying to figure out how to give tax breaks to the wealthy which is why one of the ideas the GOP had for their tax plan was to set a cap limit on 401k contributions from 18,000/yr to only 2,400/yr. 

That plan would have generated revenue which would have gone to the wealthy.  Tax the middle class and poor and give breaks to the rich. 

But, I'm willing to wait and see what he can do, but based on his track record so far, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


It matters not what you think of them, what matters is that two of them represent open seats next election without a Republican incumbent. Could make a difference in Arizona where Flake won a close race in his last election.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Huh? What was  illegal?


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 25, 2017)

RE: communication with "extensive vocabulary"

This is a subject I've been rather interested in for a long time. I've always been a bit of a word-smith as I've been a writer my entire life, but when I first started out in management I never really realized how often I was having to explain words that I commonly used to my co-workers, and even the higher-ups. Some years later, one of the CEO's I shadowed and I had a "sit-down" because there were complaints that I was rubbing folks the wrong way and essentially that if I wanted to get serious about being a CEO I needed to do something about my communication skills. Honestly, I was floored by his concerns; I had passed every communication test at master level, I'd aced every comprehension test, etc. The employees considered me to be rude and snobby (different from arrogant, which I am, but arrogance in a boss is more acceptable by the peons than "snobby.")  In any event, we had a long chat about the point of "effective communication" which basically boils down to "the best words are the ones that everyone understands."

What is the point of wasting time on the clock explaining what antithesis means, when there is already a word describing exactly that which almost everyone knows ["opposite"]?  Why say plethora instead of "lots"? Why say bilk instead of "cheat"? etc.  The /only/ thing that does is confuse people and put them ill at ease, they feel stupid and people who feel stupid are not going to perform at their best, they're going to become dissatisfied with their work environment, they're going to be less productive for the company, etc.

So to all those folks who think Trump has a "limited vocabulary," I'd suggest you do a little research on the subject of effective communication in the workplace.  I also recall a study from Princeton that was "outside" the workplace, but I cannot recall where I saw it; their findings were that people who used "complex language" came off as abrasive and "trying too hard to look smart" - which they found actually makes people think you're stupid...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Once again, what did he do to break the law?  And why hasn't he been arrested for those crimes?  Could he have learned his avoidance by following the Clintons and their crime avoidance policies?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2017)

iceberg said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Question is, why do you go off topic?  The threat to the United States at the moment is Donald Trump.  The whispers are getting louder, and we are hearing  real conservative Pols speak out that Trump is unfit and dangerous.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> My but the liberal chorus is in full throat tonight! What are you poor little snowflakes going to do if Trump manages to pull off major tax reform and it does stimulate the economy? Call him some more nasty names? Yeah, that'll show him!



The thing is, Tax Reform doesn't stimulate the economy, it just shifts the wealth to the One Percent and balloons the deficit.  

Tax reform would be making the Rich Pay their fair share.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> I could care less what Flake, McCain or Corker think about Trump. They're the people that he was sent to Washington to rein in...but you're shocked that they don't like him? I'd be shocked if they DID!



Again, Trump lost by 3 million votes.  The people said no. 

Flake, McCain and Corker won legitimate elections.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


he's bragging now about the standing O he got at republican meeting.  One sick #$#@#


----------



## iceberg (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Drain the fucking swamp, 2 more are going by the wayside.  Soon America WILL be Great Again...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Drain the fucking swamp, 2 more are going by the wayside. Soon America WILL be Great Again...



So what happens when those to seats are filled by Democrats?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Drain the fucking swamp, 2 more are going by the wayside. Soon America WILL be Great Again...
> ...


republicans shit their pants


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > My but the liberal chorus is in full throat tonight! What are you poor little snowflakes going to do if Trump manages to pull off major tax reform and it does stimulate the economy? Call him some more nasty names? Yeah, that'll show him!
> ...



Tax reform affects the majority of taxpayers, Joey...not just the 1%.  The deficit "balloons" because Washington spends too much money not because we taxpayers don't pay enough!

Every time someone proposes fixing our tax system...you on the left start screaming about how it's only going to benefit the "1%"...even though you have absolutely no idea what changes are being proposed!  It's a knee jerk reaction that's as predictable as the sun coming up in the east!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Drain the fucking swamp, 2 more are going by the wayside. Soon America WILL be Great Again...
> ...



If the people in those States make that call then two Democrats will go to Washington and represent them.  It's called DEMOCRACY, Joey!


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


No, according to some nuts on the right, it’s called, “draining the swamp.”


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > My but the liberal chorus is in full throat tonight!  What are you poor little snowflakes going to do if Trump manages to pull off major tax reform and it does stimulate the economy?  Call him some more nasty names?  Yeah, that'll show him!
> ...



Unlike the man who sat in the Oval Office before him, Biker...Trump is pushing hard for both tax reform and immigration reform.  It won't be easy...especially in a climate as polarized as this one but it needs to be done...and that's something that's agreed upon by all sides.

And based on track record alone...Trump might be one of the few men out there who CAN get it done!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Getting rid of the "career" politicians who go to Washington for decades and get caught up in the inside the Beltway game isn't a bad thing, Faun!  Call it whatever you want...


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I like the term, “drained not the swamp,” to describe replacing Republicans with Democrats.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


How did GWB's tax cuts work out?? Did you get your $300 or $600 check?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Eddie probably didn't work, so couldn't get his rebate check , which is why he is bitching today.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


andaron   you're right and you're wrong . I don't work ,just collect rental checks and don't even remember the pittance you probably received


----------



## Roudy (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Best you first clean the shit in your pants left over from Nov. 2016.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


My stocks performance  made me forget about 2016   Shame we have such an unpresidential AH in our WH though


----------



## Roudy (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Doesn't seem like you forgot about the ass kicking of November 2016.  Speaking of aholes, Hillary should start looking into buying some designer orange jump suits, she is going to need them soon.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Roudy said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


LOLOL

You imbeciles have been saying that for nearly a quarter of a century now.

I know, I know... but this time ... you really, really mean it, right?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


No the AH finished his sorry ass term, and the bitch who was to succeed him, got the boot.  Glad you are happy with that corrupt WALL STREET.  Not much of a hypocrite are you?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


glad you liked the  degenerate, the pervert, the con man  trump,.....to each his own


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


_<crickets>_


----------



## Roudy (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks like the Obama / Hillary / Media / Democratic Party Titanic has just hit the proverbial iceberg.

Of course they're still playing the same "collusion" and "he's unfit!" music while their ship's about to take a nosedive.


----------



## Camp (Oct 25, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Looks like the Obama / Hillary / Media / Democratic Party Titanic has just hit the proverbial iceberg.
> 
> Of course they're still playing the same "collusion" and "he's unfit!" music while their ship's about to take a nosedive.


Been hearing that about Hillary for a quarter of a century. Not one single ounce of uranium was sent to Russia. It was known before the deal was made that laws already on the books would prevent the transfer of uranium to Russia. The investigation is for the show. Proof that everything is being investigated. It is just a CYA operation


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



So you like what having Trump in the White House has done to your stock portfolio...but don't like Trump because he's an asshole?  Would you like him better if your stocks tanked?  Sounds like you're ready to vote for either Bernie Sanders or Liz Warren, Eddie!  Either of them you'll probably LOVE even though either of them getting elected President will send the stock market plunging!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



It becomes a whole different ballgame once the Clinton's lose their political clout!  With her being the presumptive favorite to sit in the Oval Office nobody at the FBI wanted to commit professional suicide by going after her.  Now that she's a washed up old politician married to another washed up old politician she's got no political favors to extend in return for investigators looking the other way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Tax reform affects the majority of taxpayers, Joey...not just the 1%. The deficit "balloons" because Washington spends too much money not because we taxpayers don't pay enough!



No, it balloons because you cut taxes for the rich on the LIE that it will increase revenues- it never does - without making any cuts in spending. 

You've done this twice, (Reagan and Bush-43), and it's like you people never fucking learn.  



Oldstyle said:


> Every time someone proposes fixing our tax system...you on the left start screaming about how it's only going to benefit the "1%"...even though you have absolutely no idea what changes are being proposed! It's a knee jerk reaction that's as predictable as the sun coming up in the east!



Gee, because that's what you did the last two times, isn't it?  

I don't really care what is being proposed. It's going to be awful and the debt will balloon again.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 25, 2017)

*Trump is Now  hurling Generals under the Bus...*



* Trump Disrespects The Troops By Blaming The Generals For Green Beret Deaths In Niger Ambush *

Trump showed a new level of disrespect for the troops by blaming the generals and taking no responsibility for the ambush that killed four Green Berets in Niger.…


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Tax reform affects the majority of taxpayers, Joey...not just the 1%. The deficit "balloons" because Washington spends too much money not because we taxpayers don't pay enough!
> ...



So you're claiming that the reason debt ballooned under Reagan was because revenues decreased?  That it wasn't because of increases in spending?  Is that REALLY what you want to claim, Joey?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump is Now  hurling Generals under the Bus...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Politicus?  Really, Tyrone?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 25, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Obama / Hillary / Media / Democratic Party Titanic has just hit the proverbial iceberg.
> ...


Nah...you guys want it both ways.  On one hand you keep screaming about how bad Russia is while your crooked leaders are totally in bed with them, colluding, getting bribed, etc.  

Like I said keep playing that music.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> So you're claiming that the reason debt ballooned under Reagan was because revenues decreased? That it wasn't because of increases in spending? Is that REALLY what you want to claim, Joey?



Well, yeah, it was both, actually.  He cut taxes on rich people and bought $600 toilet seats... 

But here's the main reason why you should be against tax cuts.  If people get all these goodies and they don't have to pay for it, they totally want more of that shit.  

It's why government grew under Reagan,and it grew under Bush. Faster than it did under Clinton and Obama.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 25, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Opposition Research
 The Dawg’s campaign paid for it. It’s SOP in political campaigns. Even dog catchers in Tennessee use it in their campaigns. 

Putin also performed opposition research for the Russian agent’s campaign. What we don’t know is what the Russian agent gave up in return. So far it looks like not implementing the sanctions. Probably more. 

It’s all quite laughable. It’s like a guy hiring a private investigator to follow his wife whom he suspects is cheating on him with the teenager down the street. The PI produces the pix and the guy gives them to the judge. “Unfair”, the wife screams. “What he did by hiring that dick was far worse than me banging that kid.” Upon hearing that the judge, bailiff and court reporter break out in hysterical laughter. Judge rules immediately. “Divorce granted, no custody of the kids for you and you have to pay him alimony. Case closed”


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Obama is the one that brought the stock market back from the brink and more than doubled it while he was in office.  Trump is just coasting on what Obama started.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



With all due respect, Biker...Barack Obama oversaw the slowest recovery from a major recession since The Great Depression!  What economic policy of his grew the economy?  One of the main reasons the stock market rebounded so much faster than the rest of the economy was that the Fed kept interest rates at near zero for the longest period of time in our history.  That benefited the wealthy...not the majority of Americans...something that made income inequality far worse than it's ever been!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you're claiming that the reason debt ballooned under Reagan was because revenues decreased? That it wasn't because of increases in spending? Is that REALLY what you want to claim, Joey?
> ...



So you really ARE claiming that revenues decreased under Reagan?  Oh, Joey...I love it when you pretend to be in the know!  The fact is that despite Reagan cutting taxes for most Americans...tax revenues went up.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Hey, you were the one that brought up stock portfolios.  I'm simply pointing out that the stock market grew the most under Obama's tenure, and that Trump is simply riding the wave that Obama started. 

And yeah, while I think that Trump is a total asshole, that's not the thing that upsets me.  During my 20 years in the military, I've had to work for some real assholes that questioned me at every turn, but when I showed them what the book said and that I was right, they would defer to what I showed them.  You can be an asshole, but still do what is right. 

I also worked for one LT who came onboard my ship, and he told the whole office that because he'd been an OIC (Officer In Charge) of a RESERVIST outfit, he knew everything there was to know about paperwork.  Well, his "knowing" was based in how the document looked, not in what the information contained in it actually said.   So, what did I do?  Typed up the most beautiful OCR document you ever saw, perfect in alignment and everything, but the codes that I used were totally screwed.  One of the lines, I was trying to give Admiral pay to a Seaman.  I asked the LT what he thought, he measured and looked, signed and then told me good job.  I then took the document, gave it to the PN1, and told him to look at what his LT just signed.  The PN1 and the LT had a conversation out in the hall for about 15 min.  Even though it resulted in me being sent to the box kicking division for the rest of the cruise, it was worth it, because he actually started to check his work. 

I don't care if you're an asshole or not, but I do care how you do your job if it is your job to lead my division, ship, squadron, or country. 

Assholes who know their job and do it well I can live with.  Assholes who think they know everything but don't and won't listen, I think need to be removed from leadership positions.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The Dow is up about *18%* under Trump, who inherited the stock market near a record high and growing.

The Dow tripled under Obama after hitting a recession low in March, 2009, increasing *200%.*

Most folks’ portfolios did great while Obama was president.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You’re a nut. If that were true, no politician would ever be prosecuted.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Do you ever stop lying, ya lyin’ con tool?

Ever??

*You* were the one claiming the market would tank under Sanders or Warren, but when showed it boomed under Obama, you make excuses for it and switch to the economy.

Putz, my 401K was worth less when Bush left office as it was when he entered office. It’s up over 4 fold since. *Do you think I care that the government lowered interest rates to near zero to help make that happen?*


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


In reality, tax revenues fell in 1982 and 1983 following Reagan’s tax cuts in 1981 and 1982. After that, Reagan increased other taxes and revenues increased afterwards.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



What's amusing about that rant, Faun is that you actually seem to think that some policy of Barack Obama's made your 401K go up after it went down during the recession!  If you look at how the stock market ALWAYS recovers after a recession it's no surprise that it did recover from this one.  The only surprise is that it took as long as it did to recover!  That of course was due to Barry's clueless handling of the economy!

As for why you should "care" that the Fed never raised interest rates during most of Obama's two terms because the economy was so weak under his stewardship that every time the Fed even HINTED at a raise the stock market started to tank?  For starters it's dangerous to run your economy at a near zero interest rate for long periods of time because if you WERE to suffer another recession...then you don't have the ability to lower interest rates to spur the economy!  It's one of the strongest "arrows" in the economic "quiver" to combat a recession but you can't use that if interest rates remain at near zero!  Not raising the interest rates as soon as possible is irresponsible policy.  In the Obama Administration's example...they couldn't raise the interest rate because cheap money was one of the few things fueling any kind of economic growth at all!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Revenues have consistently stayed in the 17 to 18% of GDP for a long, long time, Faun.  Since Reagan was an overall tax cutter it's not accurate to claim that he only increased revenue through tax increases.  He was in fact able to cut taxes and not have revenues decrease appreciatively.  Spending on the other had increased dramatically under Reagan and the Tip O'Neil led Congress!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 25, 2017)

Libtards have a very bad short term memories.  They forgot all their predictions about the stock market crashing should Trump win the presidency.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Now you're on to your second excuse. First, you claimed it was government control of interest rates that brought it down. Now you abandon that claim in favor of _just because_.

As far as your delusions about the risks of running on low interest rates, it worked out rather well for us. But again, it helped more than quadruple my 401K while helping the economy. While all you can do is bitch about it for no reason other than a Democrat was in the White House.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Again, try reading for comprehension.... Reagan cut taxes in 1981 and 1982 -- revenues fell in 1982 and 1983. Then Reagan raised taxes -- and revenues increased.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh, so the risks involved in running for nearly a decade with interest rates at near zero is a "delusion" on my part?  Tell me what economic tools the Obama Administration would have had at it's disposal if say another major terror attack crippled our economy like 9/11 did!  Saying it "worked out" because no major recession hit doesn't mean it was sound policy any more than saying someone who's prone to heart attacks going without health insurance for a few years was a sound decision because they didn't have another attack during that time!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What was the fluctuation, Faun?  Did revenues not stay within the 17 to 18% of GDP range despite Reagan's tax cuts?   You seem to be claiming that Reagan raising taxes is what increased revenues and there is ZERO proof of that being the case.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Spits the idiot claiming the stock market would tank under Sanders or Warren while it tripled under the last two Democrat presidents respectively.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


You claimed revenues increased under Reagan, which they did -- after he raised taxes. Until then, revenues fell.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You have been conned since Bill Clinton took office.  Only the contract with America, was Bill considered a good president, but what really made Bill stand out was the Blue Dress of Monica Lewinski which had Bill's DNA on it.  I can still remember when in front of the TV cameras, Bill saying "I did not have sexual relations with that woman" expecting everyone to believe him, and only a few(Democrats only) actually did.  I blame it on liberal thinking.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Still trying to rewrite history, and for what?  So you can be taxed more so you can have less of YOUR OWN MONEY?  I used to feel sorry for stupid people like you, but after learning your own deathwish, I just wish all that misery and poverty on you , that the liberal elites FORCE upon you.  Yep you really are that stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> With all due respect, Biker...Barack Obama oversaw the slowest recovery from a major recession since The Great Depression!



Um, yeah, but it was a recovery, stupid.  It was also the worst economic downturn since the Great Depression.  



Oldstyle said:


> So you really ARE claiming that revenues decreased under Reagan? Oh, Joey...I love it when you pretend to be in the know! The fact is that despite Reagan cutting taxes for most Americans...tax revenues went up.



well, no, the dollar just became devalued, that isn't the same thing. 

Tax revenues went up after the Tax Reform of 1986 when Reagan finally admitted supply side didn't work. Unfortunately, a lot of that increased the burden on the Middle Class and not the rich.  

That's why Bush-41 had to shout 'Read my lips".  Because the rabid conservative base was sooooooooooo upset that Reagan had to recognize reality and raise taxes. And then he raised them again because reality is a bitch.  after we had the good sense to vote him out of office, Clinton raised the taxes on the rich, and then we got the prosperity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> You have been conned since Bill Clinton took office. Only the contract with America, was Bill considered a good president,



That's because he vetoed most of the Contract on America.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


^^^


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes we know you are insane.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Hell, you’re even too crazy to comprehend that I was pointing at you.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


yeah andar  in front of the world you would admit to having a bj with monica  lol


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 I am not the one saying that Socialism will work this time, because these Socialist Politicians will do it better.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Sorry but I am not a scum of the Earth like Bill is who cheated on his wife, and she enabled him to get away with it...Nice Rules for Radicals but it isn't going to work.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


^^^ Now diverting to socialism after exhibiting senility.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, Biker...Barack Obama oversaw the slowest recovery from a major recession since The Great Depression!
> ...



Oh God, another liberal trying to claim that Reagan was REALLY a tax raiser and that Supply Side didn't work!  Then doubling up on their ignorance by claiming that Clinton's "prosperity" was the result of raising taxes and not the Dot Com Boom!

I'm curious, Joey...care to take a crack at explaining why the economy was tanking in the last year of the Clinton Administration if raising taxes was what created "prosperity"?  Or why Clinton himself admitted that he raised taxes too much?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


please,  Bill at least had a presidential way about him while speaking to all. Trump is a moron an AH  ... maybe Bill strayed  BUT Trump is a damn Pervert who doesn't care if all republicans know it  He thinks repeating his BS  makes it true


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Sorry but I am not a scum of the Earth like Bill is who cheated on his wife, and she enabled him to get away with it...Nice Rules for Radicals but it isn't going to work.


^^^ spits a trump voter. I shit you not.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

oh oh 

too bad another gold star came forward 

saying trump was very respectful 

looks like your hate 

did not make the grade once again


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 26, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



So you admit that Clinton was an abuser of women but you're OK with that because he sounded smooth while lying about it?  I'm curious...does performing ethical "gymnastics" like that hurt your back, Eddie?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the fact that trump got caught lying again, saying Obama never called families of fallen soldiers?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


How easy you liberals forget...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Because he never said that, you fucking liar...  You fuckers are deplorable...
Trump says he ‘doesn’t know’ how past presidents handled Gold Star families


> “As far as other representatives, I don’t know,” he said. “You could ask Gen. Kelly, did he get a call from Obama?”


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Eddie brought up Clinton, Faun...then accused Trump of being a "pervert" while excusing Clinton's crimes against women because he sounded so "presidential" when he was lying through his teeth about using his office to exploit women!

Did Obama call every family of every fallen soldier that died during his two terms?  I have no idea.  Do you?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


^^^ 

Trump claimed Obama never called families of soldiers killed — then got fact-checked live - The Boston Globe

_“If you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn’t make calls.” ~ trump_


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


who said I was OK with that I didn't like it one bit But impeachment ? Republicans gathering like zombies over a dead carcass??  And now the moron Trump has clean hands???  Is it always going to be  the repubs excuse ""He did it too?"


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Do you ever stop lying, ya lying con tool?

Ever??

*You* injected Bill Clinton into this thread in post#131. 



Oldstyle said:


> Did Obama call every family of every fallen soldier that died during his two terms?  I have no idea.  Do you?


Awww, you poor sycophant, what does that have to do with trump lying by claiming Obama never made such calls?


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 26, 2017)

With thanks to nat
By this juncture, after nine miserable months of a Trump regime, we know that domestic issues are in a quagmire.

BUT, what should scare us should be what Trump's inexperience and stupidity may usher in regarding North Korea.

Trump is just a taller version of Kim Jung Un.....narcissistic, reckless and a "deity" among a bunch of sycophants who would readily offer their loyalty to a charlatan above their oath to the welfare of the nation.

What Trump is doing regarding North Korea, is to challenge an equally crazed world leader (with nukes) in the same way that he bullied opponents in a real estate deal...........The problem, however, is that this orange idiot is gambling with our lives, rather than his own money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh God, another liberal trying to claim that Reagan was REALLY a tax raiser and that Supply Side didn't work! Then doubling up on their ignorance by claiming that Clinton's "prosperity" was the result of raising taxes and not the Dot Com Boom!



Frankly, we all saw the economy getting better under Clinton long before any of us heard of a "dotcom".  

Reagan DID raise taxes.  

And revenues didn't really go up.  Reagan's tax revenues were 18.2% of GDP compared to the 18.1% average, but he increased spending. Reagan spent like a Keynesian.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> So you admit that Clinton was an abuser of women but you're OK with that because he sounded smooth while lying about it? I'm curious...does performing ethical "gymnastics" like that hurt your back, Eddie?



How is having a consensual affair with an intern "abuse" exactly? The thing was, Clinton was a rock star and had women throwing themselves at him.  

Jealous much?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Where’d the ^^^ pathological liar ^^^ run off to? He gets called out for trolling and lying, so he just flees??


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


probably realized she's in over her head.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 26, 2017)

You republicans seem to only hear what Trump says and ignore what he does (or doesn't) do.  

He repeals regs, but do jobs follow?  Will the coal mines fire up again, and if they do will robots take over?  He wants to cut Corporate taxes (the ones most don't pay anyway) yet has that ploy EVER increased employment or wages?  As far as I can remember, all that does is fatten portfolios, like the Trump family's, for instance.  His Congress just passed legislation enabling financial institutions to scam without repercussion from the public that makes them possible.  He insults and tries to intimidate friendly nations with his claims of their failure to pay up, while he is famous for stiffing everyone from contractor to caterers.  He encourages violent behavior and promises to pay fines for miscreants (in his defense, that is).  He does not keep our nation's promises and has forfeit our nation's leadership.  And gleefully joins in a pissing contest with a short, fat, ugly haircut, tyrannical toad, egging him on to mass murder together.  

Can any of  you describe the "Greatness" we have lost?  Other than class, that is?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit that Clinton was an abuser of women but you're OK with that because he sounded smooth while lying about it? I'm curious...does performing ethical "gymnastics" like that hurt your back, Eddie?
> ...




When you're a star you can do anything you want. You can grab them by the pussy and they'll let you.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 26, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Now that’s funny.  Did you even read your link or you just look at it? This is from your link. Trump exact words. 


If you look at President Obama and other presidents, most of them didn’t make calls — a lot of them didn’t make calls — I like to make calls when it’s appropriate,” he said at Monday’s event.



On top of that—— Why in the world he need to inject Obama’s name into his ineptness?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> oh oh
> 
> too bad another gold star came forward
> 
> ...



I don’t recall any previous presidents having this kind of problem except Trump.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why did he inject Obama's name into it?  Simple............Trump ran on going against everything Obama, so when he's pressed into a corner, he tries to put the blame on Obama. 

Only trouble for Trump and the GOP is, Obama is no longer in office, and Hillary isn't either, so now they are going to have to pick another boogyman to scare the base with. 

Oh wait.................they already have some...............they are turning on their own.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > oh oh
> ...




of course you wouldnt 

because you live in libtarded bubble 


*“When my son died, then President Obama not only made no effort to reach out, but the condolence letter we received was signed by a computer. He didn’t even sign the letter!

“Then, when I received multiple copies of the letter, I was told there was a computer ‘glitch’ that wasn’t fixed yet so more would probably keep coming and I should just throw them away. Not even a Sorry!

“I anonymously reported this to our local news station, which ran it one time versus the three days of Trump mishandling of a Gold star condolence. Sad and hurtful to say the least.”*

http://nypost.com/2017/10/24/gold-star-mom-i-felt-disrespected-by-obama/


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




*I don’t recall any previous presidents having this kind of problem except Trump*

oh oh 

*Obama Struggles to Console Military Widows, Gold Star Mother*


*Obama Struggles to Console Military Widows, Gold Star Mother | Military.com*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 26, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You can be a president who shoves cigars up 20 year old interns and gets BJ's under the Oval Office desk, or, you can be a famous phoney baloney Hollywood producer donating millions to Hillary and the Democrats who pretends to be for women's rights and social justice while raping and assaulting hundreds of women.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And then right after that Trump said he said he doesn't know, Ibama probably wrote and did make a few calls, he'd have to ask. So that makes you just another Libtard fake news promulgator.   

How dare anybody say anything negative about that piece of shit Hussein Obama!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > oh oh
> ...


Search "Bill Clinton sexual assault and impeachment trial".  Google is your friend.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOL

That’s what trump’s story changed to *after* he got caught lying by saying Obama never called any gold star families.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Trumpovitch and his contempt
for the military put our nation at risk. And the leaders of our military despise their boss in return. 

I’ve learned through experience that people won’t put themselves out for a boss that they hate. Why do our military officers hate the Russian agent so much? Is it because he himself shirked duty with fraudulent notes from a quack? Is it because he lacks any moral fiber? Is it because he’s incompetent? Or is it a combination of all of the above and more?


Poll: Majority of military officers view Trump unfavorably


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh God, another liberal trying to claim that Reagan was REALLY a tax raiser and that Supply Side didn't work! Then doubling up on their ignorance by claiming that Clinton's "prosperity" was the result of raising taxes and not the Dot Com Boom!
> ...



So you admit that you're wrong about revenues going up?  Yes, Reagan AND Tip O'Neal spent a ton of money which is why the deficit increased as much as it did but raising taxes didn't decrease revenues as you reluctantly seem to be conceding!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit that Clinton was an abuser of women but you're OK with that because he sounded smooth while lying about it? I'm curious...does performing ethical "gymnastics" like that hurt your back, Eddie?
> ...



Using the power of your office to "score chicks" as Slick Willie did for decades...both as the Governor of Arkansas and as President of the United States is just plain sleazy.  Jealous?  LOL...not really, Joey!  Bill Clinton's been married to Hillary Clinton for forty years!  I wouldn't trade places with him for anything on God's green earth!  Imagine having to wake up to THAT each morning!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Gotta love it, Faun!  First you give me shit for posting too much...and then you give me shit for not being here to answer you quickly enough?  Make up your mind, snowflake!  Unlike so many of you...I have a life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> So you admit that you're wrong about revenues going up? Yes, Reagan AND Tip O'Neal spent a ton of money which is why the deficit increased as much as it did but raising taxes didn't decrease revenues as you reluctantly seem to be conceding!



Um, no, Tax revenues stayed flat AFTER Reagan and O'Neill raised taxes after Reagan cut them.  But the deficit ballooned like a mother fucker. 



Oldstyle said:


> Using the power of your office to "score chicks" as Slick Willie did for decades...both as the Governor of Arkansas and as President of the United States is just plain sleazy.



Really, I thought he was able to "Score chicks" because he was a handsome and charming guy.  which you kind of have to be to play the game at that level. 

I'd rather have a guy who scores chicks than starts wars to get his rocks off.  



Oldstyle said:


> Bill Clinton's been married to Hillary Clinton for forty years! I wouldn't trade places with him for anything on God's green earth! Imagine having to wake up to THAT each morning!



Yes, I know, you have a horrible obsession with the woman as it is, obviously. Good thing you aren't married to her.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit that you're wrong about revenues going up? Yes, Reagan AND Tip O'Neal spent a ton of money which is why the deficit increased as much as it did but raising taxes didn't decrease revenues as you reluctantly seem to be conceding!
> ...



I couldn't agree more...I give thanks every day that I'm NOT married to Hillary!

I thought you claimed that revenues went down under Reagan, Joey?  Now you've amended that claim to them staying "flat"?  Quite the difference...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 27, 2017)

Roudy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



You do realize how stupid that sounds, right?  If Obama was to call a Gold Star family 10 months after he left office, it would be ringing all over the news.


----------



## eddiew37 (Oct 27, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Picky picky!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 27, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> I thought you claimed that revenues went down under Reagan, Joey? Now you've amended that claim to them staying "flat"? Quite the difference...



They went down until he raised taxes, and the deficit ballooned.. 

TAX CUTS DON'T INCREASE REVENUES.  

In a related note, eating more does not help you lose weight.  

I know these bits of common sense ellude you.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 27, 2017)

Sure looks like they increase revenue to me:

Do Tax Cuts Increase Government Revenue?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you claimed that revenues went down under Reagan, Joey? Now you've amended that claim to them staying "flat"? Quite the difference...
> ...



Did the deficit go down after you allege Reagan raised taxes?  If not...why not?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Ten months?  what are you blabbering?  The crooked media asked Trump how come he hasn't called any of the families personally, and he said Obama and several other past presidents didn't always call either, in fat Obama mostly wrote.  That's ALL that happened.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 28, 2017)

At this point, I would be surprised if he were caught telling the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Sure looks like they increase revenue to me:
> 
> Do Tax Cuts Increase Government Revenue?



Nice try, buddy, but those receipts aren't adjusted for inflation or as a percentage of GDP.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Did the deficit go down after you allege Reagan raised taxes? If not...why not?



It went down slightly, after taxes were raised. Then they went back up again after the S&L debacle of 1990 and Bush had to raise taxes again. 

Of course, what Reagan did was shift the tax burden from the rich to the working class, and that was all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Did the deficit go down after you allege Reagan raised taxes? If not...why not?
> ...



When did the deficit go down, Joey?  Besides in your mind of course...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 28, 2017)

Reagan lowered everyone's taxes, Joey...not just the rich!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Reagan lowered everyone's taxes, Joey...not just the rich!



No, you stupid fuck, he cut taxes for the rich and then raised them on the middle class by eliminating tax deductions and on social security. 

Ronald Reagan and the Great Social Security Heist  |  Dissident Voice

Instead of being a proud day for America, April 20, 1983, has become a day of shame.  The Social Security Amendments of 1983 laid the foundation for 30-years of federal embezzlement of Social Security money in order to use the money to pay for wars, tax cuts and other government programs.  The payroll tax hike of 1983 generated a total of $2.7 trillion in surplus Social Security revenue.  This surplus revenue was supposed to be saved and invested in marketable U.S. Treasury bonds that would be held in the trust fund until the baby boomers began to retire in about 2010.  But not one dime of that money went to Social Security.

The 1983 legislation was sold to the public, and to the Congress, as a long-term fix for Social Security.  The payroll tax hike was designed to generate large Social Security surpluses for 30 years, which would be set aside to cover the increased cost of paying benefits when the boomers retired.

Let’s have a look at the events leading up to this proposal. Reagan and the government had big financial problems.  Supply-side economics was not working like Reagan had promised.  Instead of the lower tax rates generating more revenue as the supply-siders claimed would happen, there was a dramatic drop in revenue.  Something had to be done, so Ronald Reagan set for himself a new mission.  He would have to figure out a way to get the additional revenue he needed from another source.

The mechanism, which allowed the government to transfer $2.7 trillion from the Social Security fund to the general fund over a 30-year period, was the brainchild of President Ronald Reagan and his advisers, especially Alan Greenspan.  Greenspan played a key role in convincing Congress and the public to support a hike in the payroll tax.  A few years later, Reagan appointed Greenspan to become Chairman of the Federal Reserve System.  Since Greenspan’s new job was one of the most coveted positions in Washington, many observers have wondered whether or not this appointment represented, at least in part, payback for the role Greenspan had played in making vast sums of new revenue available to the government.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 28, 2017)

How did a thread about Trump's disrespect for fallen soldiers turn into a thread about Reagan's tax cuts? WTF? Can you TRY to stay on topic?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Sure looks like they increase revenue to me:
> ...



Inflation causes gov't revenue to increase?

LOL you really are a moron.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 28, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Big difference. Trump is so obsessed with Obama. And he cannot even get it straight but plugged in lies to make himself big. Man with a coward mission.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 28, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



True but Obama did not use other names. Like lying Trump struggling how to answer a simple question.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 28, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




--LOL

of course there is to you a libtard 

who can never NEVER admit to fault in a lefty 

--LOL

you are dangerous people


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 28, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



another swing and a miss


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 28, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...





airplanemechanic said:


> How did a thread about Trump's disrespect for fallen soldiers turn into a thread about Reagan's tax cuts? WTF? Can you TRY to stay on topic?



Sooner or later ALL of Joey's posts return to the same central theme, Mechanic!  Namely...the GOP hates everyone but the rich and the only good Presidents have been Democrats!  He'll make the same tired claims that he always does and he'll ignore anyone who tells him nothing he posts makes any sense at all!  It who he is...it's what he does...


----------



## Camp (Oct 28, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You have been deflecting away from the OP topic since long before Joe started posting in this thread. You have been obsessed with derailing and thread killing this thread like you do all threads that you deem negative towards your cult leader. Ir's OK dumb ass. The thread should have faded away days ago but you keep reviving it and keeping the thread title on the front page.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 28, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Libtard really? Nah! Just look all over blasting this president. Even psychiatrists concluded that Trump is a dangerous person. Truth hurts. 
These links are read all over the world especially Newsweek. 

Donald Trump is 'the most dangerous man in the world', claim leading psychiatrists

Trump is ‘the most dangerous man in the world’ according to top psych experts


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 28, 2017)

And these "leading psychiatrists" have examined him? I don't know ANY shrink that would make ANY claim about someone without first giving them a thorough examination in person.

So your "top psyc experts" just proved how "unexpert" they really are.


----------



## Camp (Oct 28, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> And these "leading psychiatrists" have examined him? I don't know ANY shrink that would make ANY claim about someone without first giving them a thorough examination in person.
> 
> So your "top psyc experts" just proved how "unexpert" they really are.


You just don't know that many leading psychiatrists. Probably don't know any except for maybe in a professional way as a patient.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 28, 2017)

"Leading"?  What they are is totally unprofessional!  They know very well that psychiatrists have pledged not to interfere in politics by accusing people they haven't examined of "mental illness"!  That dates back to Barry Goldwater!  Yet here they are...doing what they KNOW is wrong...simply because they don't like Trump!  Grow up for Christ's sake!  You lost an election because you ran a terrible candidate!  Run a better one next time.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




like i said you only can see the fault in other parties not your own


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 29, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




btw the pysch should loose he license for making such a claim 

leftards never regard the rule of law


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Inflation causes gov't revenue to increase?
> 
> LOL you really are a moron.



No, you used raw dollars, starting from a time when a dollar bought a lot more than it does now, instead of constant dollars.  

Its was a classic "how to lie with graphs".


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Sooner or later ALL of Joey's posts return to the same central theme, Mechanic! Namely...the GOP hates everyone but the rich and the* only good Presidents have been Democrats! *He'll make the same tired claims that he always does and he'll ignore anyone who tells him nothing he posts makes any sense at all! It who he is...it's what he does...



Hey, guy, I don't have to make that claim, You Republicans disown most of your own presidents. 

You guys disown both Bushes at this point. You disown Nixon. You Disown Ford. You Disown Eisenhower because the commie built a lot of roads.  Fuck, some of you idiots are even disowning LINCOLN and defending Confederate Monuments. A few years, probably after he's frog marched out of the White House, you'll be disowning the Orange Shitgibbon, too. 

The only guy you try to claim was a "good" president is Reagan,and you only do that by pretending he didn't do things like raise taxes and give amnesty to illegals.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> And these "leading psychiatrists" have examined him? I don't know ANY shrink that would make ANY claim about someone without first giving them a thorough examination in person.
> 
> So your "top psyc experts" just proved how "unexpert" they really are.



I think five minutes of watching a Trump speech would be ample evidence of the man's insanity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> "Leading"? What they are is totally unprofessional! They know very well that psychiatrists have pledged not to interfere in politics by accusing people they haven't examined of "mental illness"! That dates back to Barry Goldwater! Yet here they are...doing what they KNOW is wrong...simply because they don't like Trump! Grow up for Christ's sake! You lost an election because you ran a terrible candidate! Run a better one next time.



Actually, it was because they got a lot of flack for pointing out Goldwater really was nuts, that they made that rule. 

How much evidence of Trump's mental illness do you need. 

The guy is clearly a severe narcissist. This is a guy who needs to put his name on stuff in huge letters.  Every issue becomes about him personally. 

Donald Trump's malignant narcissism is toxic: Psychologist

His narcissism is evident in his “grandiose sense of self-importance … without commensurate achievements.” From viewing cable news, he knows "more about ISIS than the generals” and believes that among all human beings on the planet, “I alone can fix it.” His "repeated lying," “disregard for and violation of the rights of others” (Trump University fraud and multiple sexual assault allegations) and “lack of remorse” meet the clinical criteria for anti-social personality. His bizarre conspiracy theories, false sense of victimization, and demonization of the press, minorities and anyone who opposes him are textbook paranoia. Like most sadists, Trump has been a bully since childhood, and his thousands of vicious tweets make him perhaps the most prolific cyber bully in history.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > And these "leading psychiatrists" have examined him? I don't know ANY shrink that would make ANY claim about someone without first giving them a thorough examination in person.
> ...



And you base that on your extensive training in the field of mental illness?  I think five minutes of reading your posts, Joey would be ample evidence of your blinders wearing bias!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > "Leading"? What they are is totally unprofessional! They know very well that psychiatrists have pledged not to interfere in politics by accusing people they haven't examined of "mental illness"! That dates back to Barry Goldwater! Yet here they are...doing what they KNOW is wrong...simply because they don't like Trump! Grow up for Christ's sake! You lost an election because you ran a terrible candidate! Run a better one next time.
> ...



No they made that rule because Goldwater really WASN'T nuts and they were embarrassed as a profession that some of their liberal colleagues stooped to such tactics because of politics!  Now all these years later another group of liberal psychologists are doing the exact same thing for the exact same reason.  They should be ashamed of themselves and should be sanctioned by their peers!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> And you base that on your extensive training in the field of mental illness? I think five minutes of reading your posts, Joey would be ample evidence of your blinders wearing bias!



I think that you guys are in denial. Understandable, this is probably going to be the last time a Republican gets into the White House before the minority vote shifts it permanently to the Dems. 

But, man, you wasted your last shot, big time. 



Oldstyle said:


> No they made that rule because Goldwater really WASN'T nuts and they were embarrassed as a profession that some of their liberal colleagues stooped to such tactics because of politics!



No, Goldwater really was nuts.  Everyone at the time knew it. The difference was, back then, blind partisans didn't consider winning more important than the safety of the country. 



Oldstyle said:


> Now all these years later another group of liberal psychologists are doing the exact same thing for the exact same reason. They should be ashamed of themselves and should be sanctioned by their peers!



Yes, this seems to be a pattern with you guys. 

Psychologists give an opinion that Trump is nuts. Sanction them. 

Networks say things about Trump that are negative? Pull their broadcast licenses.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And you base that on your extensive training in the field of mental illness? I think five minutes of reading your posts, Joey would be ample evidence of your blinders wearing bias!
> ...



Gee, Joey...didn't you progressives claim that the GOP was "dead" back in 2008 when Obama and the Democrats swept into power?  I remember scores of you gloating that Republicans wouldn't take back the Oval Office or the Congress for decades!  Then two years later...in the very next election...the Democrats got handed their asses in what Barack Obama rightly described as a "shellacking"!

Interesting...you claim that "everyone" knew that Goldwater was nuts?  Care to explain why he won a libel suit against the magazine that printed the story with those psychologists "diagnosing" him as nuts?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, Joey...didn't you progressives claim that the GOP was "dead" back in 2008 when Obama and the Democrats swept into power?



No, I never claimed that... I don't know anyone credible who did. 
I mean, I could see why you might think that, after Bush crashed the economy and got thousands of people KILLED through his sheer fucking incompetence....  

But as long as you have enough angry old white people who live in fear of a Mexican fucking their daughter, you are going to have a GOP.  



Oldstyle said:


> Interesting...you claim that "everyone" knew that Goldwater was nuts? Care to explain why he won a libel suit against the magazine that printed the story with those psychologists "diagnosing" him as nuts?



you mean the libel suit where Crazy Barry was awarded all of $1.00 for compensatory damages.  

Since you are bringing it up, the thing was that 1800 psychiatrists were asked about Goldwater's mental state, and 1189 of them responded he was too nuts to be president. 

The people agreed.  He only won 35% of the vote and only won 6 states, five of them being racist southern states upset about Civil rights. 

Ahhhh, the good old days when we used to put the good of the country ahead of politics.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, Joey...didn't you progressives claim that the GOP was "dead" back in 2008 when Obama and the Democrats swept into power?
> ...



As usual, Joey...you don't have a clue what you're talking about!  The magazine FACT had mailed questionnaires to over 12,000 psychologists...only 2,417 bothered to respond and 1,189 felt Goldwater was mentally incapable of holding the Presidency.

As for the libel suit?  Yes, Goldwater was awarded only $1 in damages from one part of the suit but was awarded $50,000 from FACT and $20,000 from Ralph Ginzberg the publisher of the magazine...two sums that were quite substantial back in 1964!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> As usual, Joey...you don't have a clue what you're talking about! The magazine FACT had mailed questionnaires to over 12,000 psychologists...only 2,417 bothered to respond and 1,189 felt Goldwater was mentally incapable of holding the Presidency.



Do you have links, or are you just making shit up?  

Point was, everyone knew Goldwater was nuts....

That's why he lost.  

and his pain was only worth...um, $1.00.  That's what his reputation was worth.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Joey...you don't have a clue what you're talking about! The magazine FACT had mailed questionnaires to over 12,000 psychologists...only 2,417 bothered to respond and 1,189 felt Goldwater was mentally incapable of holding the Presidency.
> ...



Once again, Joey...you're talking out of your ass!  I just told you that Goldwater was awarded $70,000 which in 1964 was a rather large sum of money!

Unlike YOU...I don't make things up and when I'm wrong...as you are now...I don't double down on another untrue statement!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Once again, Joey...you're talking out of your ass! I just told you that Goldwater was awarded $70,000 which in 1964 was a rather large sum of money!



For punitive damages, not actual damages.... and, no, it really wasn't for a major national magazine. 

He won $1.00 for damages to his reputation.  It was probably overpriced. 

The magazine saved us from a nuclear holocaust, so we should be happy for that. 



Oldstyle said:


> Unlike YOU...I don't make things up and when I'm wrong...as you are now...I don't double down on another untrue statement!



No, you just repeat the same dumb racist, misogynistic crap over and over again, thinking you made a point the 300th time you said it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, Joey...you're talking out of your ass! I just told you that Goldwater was awarded $70,000 which in 1964 was a rather large sum of money!
> ...



Since when are punitive damages not actual damages?  Can't admit you were wrong...can you, Joey!  Too funny...

Oh...and by the way...the publisher of that magazine, Ginsberg...was sentenced to five years in prison.  Still want to make the claim that the libel lawsuit was a joke?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2017)

And when you get caught pulling shit out of your ass...you go right to the "racist card" when you get called on it!  That's just about as funny as how ignorant you are on just about every subject out there!


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2017)

Well over a thousand posts now and still not a single person on the right acknowledging that Trump lied about Obama not calling gold star families.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Since when are punitive damages not actual damages? Can't admit you were wrong...can you, Joey! Too funny...



I think when you award someone one dollar for ACTUAL Damages, it says a lot right there. 



Oldstyle said:


> Oh...and by the way...the publisher of that magazine, Ginsberg...was sentenced to five years in prison. Still want to make the claim that the libel lawsuit was a joke?



Do you have a link for that?  Oh, wait, I'll find that for you. 

Ralph Ginzburg - Wikipedia

Had nothing to do with his saving the world from the GoldWater Armageddon... 

Oh, and it's spelled "Ginzburg", not "Ginsberg"



Oldstyle said:


> And when you get caught pulling shit out of your ass...you go right to the "racist card" when you get called on it! That's just about as funny as how ignorant you are on just about every subject out there!



Well, no, when you guys were willing to wreck the country because you freaked out over a black guy in the white house, that says a lot right there.  

Happy Indictment Day, buddy.


----------

